# Build weeks & actual delivery dates



## simonwooTTon

I've just been given w/c 13th July for delivery to the dealer and 5-7 days for final customer delivery. I know this is probably unlikely (I'm expecting end Aug) but what would this make my build week ?? :?


----------



## sTTranger

delivery is about 3 - 4 weeks after build date [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kingoftherodeo

When did you order out of interest?


----------



## antrd42

I ordered the first week of Feb, was told to expect build week 18 and delivery towards the end of May.

We'll see......


----------



## kingoftherodeo

I ordered just over a week ago and got June/July.

Wondered what Simon had been quoted for that delivery date.


----------



## simonwooTTon

Car ordered today 22 Feb 2010


----------



## 2zeroalpha

That's interesting, I have been given a delivery estimate of end of May as well. Methinks there be porkies being told?


----------



## moominpapa

I've been quoted mid May and ordered last week but haven't had a build week confirmed yet. I am taking it all with a pinch of salt TBH


----------



## simonwooTTon

Please post your build weeks here as you get them and we can keep track :lol:


----------



## mailrush

ordered mid november and got confirmed BW 9 - delivery end march. 

I think if anybody is being quoted less than 3 months their dealer is telling porkies. average build times at the moment are 4-7 months. :x


----------



## sTTranger

ordered the begining of september, the car arrived a couple of weeks ago and i will be picking up in 6 days

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Yeah - someones not on the same page here are they. Quoted times seem to be varying massively from one to the other...


----------



## simonwooTTon

Local stealer quoted 14-16 weeks, I suggest replacing the 1's with 2's .... :roll:


----------



## ChrisReynolds

I haven't had my build week yet, ordered 12th February. Its been 11 days and i'm already bored of waiting!


----------



## Alisha

Just joined this forum - Ordered 2.0TDI S line SE on the 11th February. Been told I can expect delivery during the middle of April! Is that even possible?

Dealer claims he has an allocation for April delivery. No sign of confirmed order - no sign of build date when I rang earlier today. . .

Looks like I'm going to be disappointed after reading about the delays and general delivery times on this forum. 

I'd rather they were just honest!


----------



## mark123

Alisha said:


> Just joined this forum - Ordered 2.0TDI S line SE on the 11th February. Been told I can expect delivery during the middle of April! Is that even possible?
> 
> Dealer claims he has an allocation for April delivery. No sign of confirmed order - no sign of build date when I rang earlier today. . .
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be disappointed after reading about the delays and general delivery times on this forum.
> 
> I'd rather they were just honest!


Possible if for instance there was one on order already (e.g another customer cancelled their order etc). Should have a planned build week until about a month before when it will then change to a confirmed build week. TBH would have thought it would be stupid of them to quote a month if it is gonna be several months after this, but who knows!


----------



## TNBONDJB

Orderred beginning of Nov and did have a BW of 7 but now confirmed as BW9 with expected delivery mid-late March.

We'll see???

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mailrush

TNBONDJB said:


> Orderred beginning of Nov and did have a BW of 7 but now confirmed as BW9 with expected delivery mid-late March.
> 
> We'll see???
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


i ordered mid nov and got BW 9 too. probably more likely to be end march - has your dealer given you an estimated date or just said "mid-late march"?


----------



## bryan m

Ordered mine last week and have been told an anticipated delivery of end June


----------



## kingoftherodeo

bryan m said:


> Ordered mine last week and have been told an anticipated delivery of end June


Same here, given the same estimate. Im thinking July, then if it's any earlier it's just a bonus!


----------



## TNBONDJB

mailrush said:


> TNBONDJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orderred beginning of Nov and did have a BW of 7 but now confirmed as BW9 with expected delivery mid-late March.
> 
> We'll see???
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> i ordered mid nov and got BW 9 too. probably more likely to be end march - has your dealer given you an estimated date or just said "mid-late march"?
Click to expand...

Just said mid-late March mate. I'm not bothered as I am out of the country until the start of April so I wont be getting it 'til then anyway. However, the principle of it still annoys me though!!


----------



## hawkeye

Hi
I ordered a TT S LINE SPECIAL EDITION in phanthom black 2.0 petrol mid Jan and have been given build week 18.
But i called into my local Audi dealers in Bolton today and he has in stock there ready for the new 10 plate 2 TT TDI SPECIAL EDITIONS in black for sale.
So for anyone who wants a TDI for the new March plate and no wait here is there number.
The salesman is Paul Rawlinson on 01204 410000.


----------



## simonwooTTon

Hawkeye - are you on commission ?? (!!) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## hawkeye

I wish....  
Its just having seen on the forum how long people are waiting for the tt tdi i thought since he offered me one yesterday (and he had 2 there ready for the 10 plate)someone might be interested in phoning for one of these.
Nice guy and dealership is part of the inchcape group.
It would be nice to know if anyone gets one.


----------



## steveo

my car was ordered mid jan with build week 6 .just been told all tt s lines se are going to be delayed from previously told mid march till june....its a joke ,they just expect you to hang on...tell you what you want to hear when you place order...


----------



## philis8

Ordered my tts mid november at dealer waiting to be picked up in less than 50 hours time woohoo


----------



## 2zeroalpha

When I went into my local dealer to have a look at lead times and he miraculously found exactly what I wanted, ready for near immediate delivery, there was quite a long list of stock TTS on his screen. They're part of Sytner and have access to quite a lot of stock for all TTs if you are willing to buy off the shelf. Couldn't tell you who else is in the group, although the mahusive headquarters in London would be a good place to start. And no I'm not on comission either, just still a little stunned... Keep going online and looking at pictures...


----------



## sTTranger

sorry guys, but im so happy, picking mine up im less then 22 hours

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jbomb

Ordered mine two days before Christmas and I have been given 22nd March build, delivery mid to end of April.
Im happy with that


----------



## TNBONDJB

Spoke to the dealer this morning and he 'promised' me that it would be with him and ready to handover by the end of March.

I am now counting down the days........although I am still carless!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Alisha

To those of you who know the Audi ordering / delivery process.. . .
I am expecting delivery mid April after ordering on the 11th February. Rang dealer this morning and he says he is chasing up and hasn't heard anything but delivery date still stands. Does this sound right?

I would think for a mid April delivery I would have a confirmed build date by now? Is there any way I can find out myself by ringing Audi direct? What would I need to quote? Don't even have an order number!

Thanks...


----------



## mark123

Roughly the build week normally gets confirmed about a month before build and considering from build week normally takes 2/3 weeks until you can pick up I am surprised it has not gone confirmed yet. (Even if not confirmed they should have planned week at the moment). Apparently Audi customer services can find out for you the status (but this should be exactly the same as what the dealer can see) & you need a comm (commission) number which is 6 digits long (dealer may have put this on the original order form) for them to do this.


----------



## JimInSF

Ha! After ordering my Ibis White Prestige TTS with Baseball Optic and AMI January 15, I've been notified it was build week 8, factory inspected last week, and is on its way to the boat! :mrgreen:

It's supposed to be in San Diego March 31, unfortunately Audi seems to think it'll take nearly 3 weeks to get to me in the Bay Area (a single day's drive) from there! Let's hope not. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## darrencrowe

TTS ordered end of January. Just been told it will be here mid April. Lead times must be getting shorter.


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Lets hope that applies to all of us who have orders on wait....YAWN


----------



## bozzy96

mailrush said:


> ordered mid november and got confirmed BW 9 - delivery end march.
> 
> I think if anybody is being quoted less than 3 months their dealer is telling porkies. average build times at the moment are 4-7 months. :x


I had a new house built in 6 weeks !!! I think the project manager at Ingolstadt needs to watch Grand Designs !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailrush

bozzy96 said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> ordered mid november and got confirmed BW 9 - delivery end march.
> 
> I think if anybody is being quoted less than 3 months their dealer is telling porkies. average build times at the moment are 4-7 months. :x
> 
> 
> 
> I had a new house built in 6 weeks !!! I think the project manager at Ingolstadt needs to watch Grand Designs !!! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

haha unlikely 6 weeks but I know what you're getting at...alot can be done in that time! :roll: (Im a property development and new homes consultant for a living! :wink: )

or maybe you're on the onions again... :roll: :lol:


----------



## mailrush

excited so wanted to update ya'll... just had an email from my dealer to let me know that (as per my build week - 9) may car has now been built and is awaiting its shipping confirmation. I'll have delivery by the end of the month!


----------



## bozzy96

mailrush said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> ordered mid november and got confirmed BW 9 - delivery end march.
> 
> I think if anybody is being quoted less than 3 months their dealer is telling porkies. average build times at the moment are 4-7 months. :x
> 
> 
> 
> I had a new house built in 6 weeks !!! I think the project manager at Ingolstadt needs to watch Grand Designs !!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha unlikely 6 weeks but I know what you're getting at...alot can be done in that time! :roll: (Im a property development and new homes consultant for a living! :wink: )
> 
> or maybe you're on the onions again... :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

When it comes to Audi, you need to be on something to help you through the wait, and the bullplop !!!! Onions, Mushrooms !!! same shit, different smell !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alisha

Ordered 11th February and just been told Build Week 11 !! So I may actually get the car before the end of March or 1st week of April! Think I should maybe go and buy a lottery ticket - I'm feeling lucky!

After reading about the build/delivery times I had prepared myself for June/July or even later - Let's hope it comes through. . .


----------



## Inketa

Finally placed an order today for a ibis white 2.0 TDI S-Line Special Edition and the dealer told me end of May maybe sooner as he had just secured a build place for my order " Is he pulling my legs "

But he did say that the TT's are being pushed back to make way for the TTS !!

Lets wait and see at the moment I'm enjoying Boris community car


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Well that's impressive. I ordered on the 15th of Feb and have no idea when I might get mine, not even been given an estimate. I'm expecting July =(


----------



## simonwooTTon

Ordered 22 Feb, no definite build week confirmed yet, but expected week 23 for mid July delivery [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## kingoftherodeo

At least you have some idea :?


----------



## DaFolks

Hi first post but I thought you'd all appreciate me sharing my experience thus far.

I ordered my new TTS on 5th January'10. I spoke to my stealer earlier today, and having initally been given an unconfirmed build date of 15th March, I now have a confirmed build date of 22nd March.

Delivery expected 2/3 weeks later; should have the keys by mid-April in time for the May bank holiday 8)


----------



## simonwooTTon

8) Please continue to post any updates you get on build weeks/delivery dates etc. 8)


----------



## JimInSF

DaFolks said:


> Hi first post but I thought you'd all appreciate me sharing my experience thus far.
> 
> I ordered my new TTS on 5th January'10. I spoke to my stealer earlier today, and having initally been given an unconfirmed build date of 15th March, I now have a confirmed build date of 22nd March.
> 
> Delivery expected 2/3 weeks later; should have the keys by mid-April in time for the May bank holiday 8)


Wow, I ordered mine on the 1/15/2010 and it was built in week 8 and is now on the boat, I guess my dealer really did go to bat to get my car ASAP! (My prior car was totaled so I told him I would be considering other options if they couldn't get it fairly quickly, and sure enough, I don't know what kind of horse trading they did to make it happen, but it was built 6 weeks after my order and should be in San Diego by the end of this month and in my little paws by mid-April!)


----------



## mailrush

JimInSF said:


> DaFolks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi first post but I thought you'd all appreciate me sharing my experience thus far.
> 
> I ordered my new TTS on 5th January'10. I spoke to my stealer earlier today, and having initally been given an unconfirmed build date of 15th March, I now have a confirmed build date of 22nd March.
> 
> Delivery expected 2/3 weeks later; should have the keys by mid-April in time for the May bank holiday 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I ordered mine on the 1/15/2010 and it was built in week 8 and is now on the boat, I guess my dealer really did go to bat to get my car ASAP! (My prior car was totaled so I told him I would be considering other options if they couldn't get it fairly quickly, and sure enough, I don't know what kind of horse trading they did to make it happen, but it was built 6 weeks after my order and should be in San Diego by the end of this month and in my little paws by mid-April!)
Click to expand...

I think the US have different lead times to the UK. The dealers have little control over how quickly they can get the orders through - its all down to the factory


----------



## Dabz

small update on my order (ordered start of nov), still no confirmed build date as of today


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Five months and still no date?! Holy crap


----------



## Dabz

yup..sucks doesn't it!


----------



## TNBONDJB

I ordered on 2 Nov 09 and the car was built last week. However, I have had no update since then other than I will have it by the end of the month!!

TTC TDi SE Ibis with RS6 rims. 8)


----------



## sTTranger

kingoftherodeo said:


> Five months and still no date?! Holy crap


sorry mate but you need to be a little pro-active. Giove the dealer a call or if its local enough go see him, make yourself heard, that is ridiculous.

I phoned my dealer every week to ensure everything was being done. sounds like you dealers allocation probably ran out and there putting you at the back of the que, i suggest you ring another dealership and see how long they can get you a car in :evil:


----------



## Dabz

I'm leasing through a third party..and believe me, I'm emailing and phoning about twice a week! Trouble is nowhere else can get me one quicker or I'd jump ship straight away


----------



## sTTranger

i wouldnt be so sure, seems people are quoting dated of 3-4 months :?



JimInSF said:


> DaFolks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi first post but I thought you'd all appreciate me sharing my experience thus far.
> 
> I ordered my new TTS on 5th January'10. I spoke to my stealer earlier today, and having initally been given an unconfirmed build date of 15th March, I now have a confirmed build date of 22nd March.
> 
> Delivery expected 2/3 weeks later; should have the keys by mid-April in time for the May bank holiday 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I ordered mine on the 1/15/2010 and it was built in week 8 and is now on the boat, I guess my dealer really did go to bat to get my car ASAP! (My prior car was totaled so I told him I would be considering other options if they couldn't get it fairly quickly, and sure enough, I don't know what kind of horse trading they did to make it happen, but it was built 6 weeks after my order and should be in San Diego by the end of this month and in my little paws by mid-April!)
Click to expand...

i suggest you at least phone a few dealers, couldnt hurt :?


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Im with a lease company also as its a company car. Hard to get them to divulge too much.


----------



## gti16v_boy

Dabz said:


> small update on my order (ordered start of nov), still no confirmed build date as of today


Don't worry Dabz you should be given a build date soon. I ordered my TTS 14th Oct '09 and only got a build date of week 13 confirmed beginning of this week so you must be line very soon!


----------



## sp67

Ordered mine on 30th Jan, build week 10, just got an e-mail from the dealer (West London Audi) that it's been built and is now awaiting transport (to the UK, so from Hungary?) which could take up to 2 weeks. Presumably there'll be a further delay for the dealer to do their checks, so am assuming very slim chance that I get it before Easter but more likely the week after - anyone want to give me any hope/manage my expectations as to likelihood of me having it by Good Friday?

Audi TT Coupe 2.0TDi Deep Sea Blue
- Comfort Pack
-Technology Pack
- S-tronic


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Wow that was quick!

I didn't realise you could get TDI with S-tronic?


----------



## mailrush

sp67 said:


> Ordered mine on 30th Jan, build week 10, just got an e-mail from the dealer (West London Audi) that it's been built and is now awaiting transport (to the UK, so from Hungary?) which could take up to 2 weeks. Presumably there'll be a further delay for the dealer to do their checks, so am assuming very slim chance that I get it before Easter but more likely the week after - anyone want to give me any hope/manage my expectations as to likelihood of me having it by Good Friday?
> 
> Audi TT Coupe 2.0TDi Deep Sea Blue
> - Comfort Pack
> -Technology Pack
> - S-tronic


thats amazingly quick! maybe the dealer had a cancelled order?? I ordered mine mid November. Was built week 9 and shipped over last week. dealer thinks ill have delivery in approx 7-10 days...


----------



## sp67

Sorry, meant TFSI.


----------



## simonwooTTon

Please continue to post any updates you get on build weeks/delivery dates etc.


----------



## mailrush

simonwootton said:


> Please continue to post any updates you get on build weeks/delivery dates etc.


mine was built bw 9 (first week march). is now in the UK and am awaiting the delviery date (will hopefully be next week!)


----------



## davelincs

Any news yet Mailrush?


----------



## mailrush

davelincs said:


> Any news yet Mailrush?


no [smiley=bigcry.gif] . this is torture - maybe my dealer is the weird sadistic type that enjoys doing this to people!? :lol:

he told me last Friday that he would be able to give me a delivery date by mid to late this week (being Thursday he should be in contact today or tomorrow right??)

i was secretly hoping he would call me and say come pick it up on saturday but thats probably a little optimistic!


----------



## Alisha

Dealer mentioned my new TT was build week 11. Would that be this week or was Week 11 last week? Was hoping to see her before the Easter weekend - now I'm not too sure. . . . Although dealer seemed to think it might happen. . .??


----------



## mailrush

Alisha said:


> Dealer mentioned my new TT was build week 11. Would that be this week or was Week 11 last week? Was hoping to see her before the Easter weekend - now I'm not too sure. . . . Although dealer seemed to think it might happen. . .??


that's this week - should get shipped early next week. looking tight to have it before Easter weekend but its still possible. more likely first week of April [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

We ordered ours last weekend on 13/3/10. Dealer just phoned to confirm build week 17 so we are very happy. Car is TTR 2.0FSI S Line SE with trimmings.


----------



## ChrisReynolds

Hi,

I'm still waiting for my build week/delivery date, order was placed over a month ago now. Being told to expect mid June, but with no guarantees on delivery I am worried it will be later.

Cant wait any longer.....


----------



## mailrush

just checked my order form and thought i ordered mid november when it was actually mid december so the wait hasnt been as long as I thought it was (although it felt longer!!)


----------



## sTTranger

mailrush said:


> just checked my order form and thought i ordered mid november when it was actually mid december so the wait hasnt been as long as I thought it was (although it felt longer!!)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailrush

WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!

Just heard from the stealer that my car will be ready for collection by Thursday next week. I'm hoping to collect it Thurs/Fri/Sat but not sure what day yet! The next 7 days will be PAINFUL!!!

...quick visit to go compare to sort out the insurance  ....


----------



## sTTranger

mailrush said:


> WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!
> 
> Just heard from the stealer that my car will be ready for collection by Thursday next week. I'm hoping to collect it Thurs/Fri/Sat but not sure what day yet! The next 7 days will be PAINFUL!!!
> 
> ...quick visit to go compare to sort out the insurance  ....


congrats mate, have you got any hair left :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailrush

sTTranger said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!
> 
> Just heard from the stealer that my car will be ready for collection by Thursday next week. I'm hoping to collect it Thurs/Fri/Sat but not sure what day yet! The next 7 days will be PAINFUL!!!
> 
> ...quick visit to go compare to sort out the insurance  ....
> 
> 
> 
> congrats mate, have you got any hair left :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

haha ye just about!! nice to know that ill have it ready for next weekend.


----------



## Inketa

I passed by Audi docklands today and asked about lead times etc and I was told that they stopped production on the TT due to the 2011 model. !!!!!! How true that is i don't know.


----------



## TurboTTS

mailrush said:


> just checked my order form and thought i ordered mid november when it was actually mid december so the wait hasnt been as long as I thought it was (although it felt longer!!)


that is funny! :lol:

mine: ordered sept 5 09 and was awaiting shipping on tuesday this week.. so should another 2 weeks or so. hopefully! almost a full 8 months... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## mailrush

TurboTTS said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> just checked my order form and thought i ordered mid november when it was actually mid december so the wait hasnt been as long as I thought it was (although it felt longer!!)
> 
> 
> 
> that is funny! :lol:
> 
> mine: ordered sept 5 09 and was awaiting shipping on tuesday this week.. so should another 2 weeks or so. hopefully! almost a full 8 months... [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

mine will be 16 weeks to the day when i collect next week! not bad... :?


----------



## TurboTTS

mailrush said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> just checked my order form and thought i ordered mid november when it was actually mid december so the wait hasnt been as long as I thought it was (although it felt longer!!)
> 
> 
> 
> that is funny! :lol:
> 
> mine: ordered sept 5 09 and was awaiting shipping on tuesday this week.. so should another 2 weeks or so. hopefully! almost a full 8 months... [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mine will be 16 weeks to the day when i collect next week! not bad... :?
Click to expand...

i was told today that the shipping could be anywhere from 3 days to 20 days. i nearly collapsed! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## igotone

mailrush said:


> WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!
> 
> Just heard from the stealer that my car will be ready for collection by Thursday next week. I'm hoping to collect it Thurs/Fri/Sat but not sure what day yet! The next 7 days will be PAINFUL!!!


Thank gawd for that - I've only been on the board a week and I feel like I've done the waiting with you!


----------



## Alisha

Dealer phoned today . . . car built and ready to be shipped. . .   
Ordered on the 11th February - less then 8 weeks all in . . . and its been torture. . . Don't know how you guys with long delivery times have survived!

I'm still hoping I get it before the Easter weekend but I know I'm cutting it close. Dealer mentioned the car will only be at dealership for 72 hours max for paperwork etc. . . . So how long does the ship take from the factory?? And how long to offload and delivery to dealership?


----------



## Dabz

convo today with another leasing company (trying to nick my business) quoted 25 week lead time on a tdi. still no build week for mine..ordered 16th nov


----------



## TurboTTS

Alisha said:


> Dealer phoned today . . . car built and ready to be shipped. . .
> Ordered on the 11th February - less then 8 weeks all in . . . and its been torture. . . Don't know how you guys with long delivery times have survived!
> 
> I'm still hoping I get it before the Easter weekend but I know I'm cutting it close. Dealer mentioned the car will only be at dealership for 72 hours max for paperwork etc. . . . So how long does the ship take from the factory?? And how long to offload and delivery to dealership?


8 weeks??  *collapse* this is an open thread, but if it wasnt i would be swearing like a prostitute on cheap street crack! [smiley=bomb.gif] . try almost 8 months!


----------



## mailrush

TurboTTS said:


> 8 weeks??  *collapse* this is an open thread, but if it wasnt i would be swearing like a prostitute on cheap street crack! [smiley=bomb.gif] . try almost 8 months!


in fear of being shot - lol!

on a serious note - i feel your pain dude... (although only 2 days to go  )


----------



## simonwooTTon

8 weeks should be the norm, not the exception !! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TurboTTS

i called customer service again today to speak to the admin people, and i got a call back saying "you have waited this long because of supply and demand"... i was like "what?, supply and demand?. i dont buy it"..... so guess what the t w a t did? he emailed my dealer saying i complaied about the dealership and the sales guy?? cant believe it!! 

i should be getting my car next week, it landed in the country today... so 8 months because of supply and demand?? :?


----------



## darrencrowe

Our car is scheduled for Build Week 12, is that this week?

Thanks


----------



## mailrush

darrencrowe said:


> Our car is scheduled for Build Week 12, is that this week?
> 
> Thanks


yep - thats this week. will probably be in the country towards the end of next week/beginning of following week.


----------



## hawkeye

Happy Days  
I have just received a phone call from my Audi Dealer to say that my car has now gone confirmed....and that the date is now 2 weeks earlier than it was schedule for.

I originally ordered a 2.0 TSFI in Phantom Black on the 22/01/10 then showing schedule wk 12.
Then having read on the forum about the extras available on the Special Edition I went back 1 wk later (29/01/10) and ordered a 2.0t TSFI Phantom Black S LIne Special ED this brought the build date back to scheduled build week 18.
But he has just sent me an email with the screen dump of my order showing it has going confirmed for week 16...and start to be built from 19 April.


----------



## simonwooTTon

Just had an update myself, car is still on schedule to arrive at dealer (Leeds Audi) mid July - ordered 22/2/10
Not long, but still too long - if you know what I mean :?


----------



## coleman.justin

Hi Guys,
We ordered a TT roadster today as part of the 'open season' offer. We've been given a week 19 build date with delivery for mid to end June. According to the offer it has to be delivered by the end of June and we have an Invoice with the 3k discount listed on, so I guess it's in the dealer's interests to get it to us!


----------



## kingoftherodeo

I ordered my TT on Feb 15th. Should I have had an estimated build week yet?

My lease company fed me some rubbish about not having one but everyone else here seems to get an estimated build week on ordering?


----------



## mailrush

kingoftherodeo said:


> I ordered my TT on Feb 15th. Should I have had an estimated build week yet?
> 
> My lease company fed me some rubbish about not having one but everyone else here seems to get an estimated build week on ordering?


perhaps soon, yes. some people have got quick confirmation but most will take a few weeks.

i ordered mine in mid December but only got confirmation towards the end of January.

Im guessing you should have confirmation in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Excellent, thanks Mailrush


----------



## simonwooTTon

kingoftherodeo - ordered mine 22 Feb, still no confirmed build week. Apparently, it's still too early :?

All I have is an expected delivery date to the dealer of mid July :roll:


----------



## Dave_TT69

Hi Guys,

i ordered mine at the start of feb...got a stock order that was close enough to the spec i wanted....and i'm picking it up at midday today! get in there! i'm like a kid in a sweet shop this morning :lol: :lol:

Collecting a Special Edition TDI in Monza Silver with cruise control and reversing sensors. :lol:


----------



## mailrush

Dave_TT69 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i ordered mine at the start of feb...got a stock order that was close enough to the spec i wanted....and i'm picking it up at midday today! get in there! i'm like a kid in a sweet shop this morning :lol: :lol:
> 
> Collecting a Special Edition TDI in Monza Silver with cruise control and reversing sensors. :lol:


wow - went through this last week - didnt sleep the night before!!

enjoy and take your time on the collection and driving home as there is alot to take in!!

drive safe 8)


----------



## Dave_TT69

Thanks Mailrush....think i might sleep in her tonight just while she gets used to her new home! 8)


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Ah you lucky git! Got some pics? How is it to drive, TELL ME hehe


----------



## Dave_TT69

i have to say she's everything i dreamed...AND MORE! 8)

shame the on board computer doesn't work, so it's having to go back on Saturday. a little disapointing, but the car is still amazing.

i went for different wheels - RS6 5 segment wheels which i have to say make the car stand out just that little bit more. had a few looks when i've been driving it round.. 

will get some pics up soon guys!

all i can say is it's worth the wait!! 8)


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Great news, glad to hear it mate. Look forward to some pics.


----------



## GlasgowEd

Hi did you have to pay extra for the RS6 alloys. I phoned my dealer today to change from the RS4 to RS6 but was told that it would be £650 extra even though when I orginally asked about it I was told (by a different dealer) that it was a no cost option. Post up some pics please as I have ordered the exact same car as you   
Cheers


Dave_TT69 said:


> i have to say she's everything i dreamed...AND MORE! 8)
> 
> shame the on board computer doesn't work, so it's having to go back on Saturday. a little disapointing, but the car is still amazing.
> 
> i went for different wheels - RS6 5 segment wheels which i have to say make the car stand out just that little bit more. had a few looks when i've been driving it round..
> 
> will get some pics up soon guys!
> 
> all i can say is it's worth the wait!! 8)


----------



## Ska

In Belgium:
TT 2.0 TFSi Roadster ordered mid january. Build week end April (dealer said), delivery mid May...

Regards,

Ska


----------



## simonwooTTon

Ska - sounds about right mate .....


----------



## Alisha

Ordered 11th February - Build week 11 - Expected Delivery by Next Friday!!!  
Any idea if I can get delivery to work or will they only deliver to a home address? 
Would love to pick it up myself but dealership is 300 miles away!


----------



## simonwooTTon

Alisha said:


> Ordered 11th February - Build week 11 - Expected Delivery by Next Friday!!!
> Any idea if I can get delivery to work or will they only deliver to a home address?
> Would love to pick it up myself but dealership is 300 miles away!


That's incredibly fast - was it a cancelled order, or a back hander to the factory  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Alisha

simonwooTTon said:


> Alisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered 11th February - Build week 11 - Expected Delivery by Next Friday!!!
> Any idea if I can get delivery to work or will they only deliver to a home address?
> Would love to pick it up myself but dealership is 300 miles away!
> 
> 
> 
> That's incredibly fast - was it a cancelled order, or a back hander to the factory  !!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Might be fast - but hasn't felt that way to me!! Dealership had allocation for April delivery when I placed my order. Had no idea that others were waiting so long. . . in fact when I found out I had to double check that the sales guy was not bluffing about my delivery date.

Should arrive at dealership on Tuesday. . . probably already at the docks! Cant wait!


----------



## madmark

Alisha said:


> Ordered 11th February - Build week 11 - Expected Delivery by Next Friday!!!
> Any idea if I can get delivery to work or will they only deliver to a home address?
> Would love to pick it up myself but dealership is 300 miles away!


Ordered 26th January - Build week 10 - Delivered to dealer last Monday- Pick up next wednesday   

Is that not going to cost a bit to deliver? Wouldn't you want to inspect it at dealer before you pay? :?


----------



## simonwooTTon

Alisha said:


> simonwooTTon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered 11th February - Build week 11 - Expected Delivery by Next Friday!!!
> Any idea if I can get delivery to work or will they only deliver to a home address?
> Would love to pick it up myself but dealership is 300 miles away!
> 
> 
> 
> That's incredibly fast - was it a cancelled order, or a back hander to the factory  !!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might be fast - but hasn't felt that way to me!! Dealership had allocation for April delivery when I placed my order. Had no idea that others were waiting so long. . . in fact when I found out I had to double check that the sales guy was not bluffing about my delivery date.
> 
> Should arrive at dealership on Tuesday. . . probably already at the docks! Cant wait!
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen: Green with envy !!!!! Enjoy it


----------



## mailrush

Ordered 12th December delivery on 26th March - so 3 months and two weeks

Had it a week now and loving it!!  .

its worth the wait people...


----------



## DaFolks

Ok I know this thread got buried without the frequent input of Mailrush :wink:

But just a quick update on my own order placed on 5th January...

I've had two calls from Audi this week; on Tuesday my car was in Holland awaiting shipping. Today I've been told it is en-route to the UK, expected arrival Saturday morning with a collection date by the middle of next week...getting v.excited now 

I've been spending a fortune on upgrading/renewing all of my car care products in anticipation of my first weekend cleaning her [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## simonwooTTon

Great news DaFolks  
Please post pics when it arrives 8)


----------



## DaFolks

Finding these last few days hard work...still haven't got a confirmed date to pick it up yet, so I'll be on the phone tomorrow reminding them I'm getting desperate :twisted:

I'll be sure to post the pick-up pics and then some more after it's had a good clean


----------



## antrd42

Just been told by my dealer that my order has gone confirmed for build week 18, that's after placing the order on the 5th Feb. They also confirmed it'll be the current model, ie pre facelift, so I guess I'll be getting one of the last MY10's. Whilst I'm not particularly fussed about the bodywork changes it would have been good to get the new 2.0 engine. Just my luck.


----------



## simonwooTTon

My order was placed 22 Feb, no confirmed build week as yet - no idea whether I will get MY10 or MY11 - thoughts anyone ?


----------



## bryan m

Have just been told that despite accepting the order for an SL SE in February (22nd) that there is no build week and the factory have said production is full and the dealer is looking into it - decidedly unhappy :x. It appears there are no more Special Editions being made [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## simonwooTTon

Spoken to dealer today. MY11 builds start from build week 21 onwards .... :? 
Unable to confirm MY10 or MY11 until factory confirm slot and build week ....  
Not fussed either way, just want the car now ....


----------



## romfordphil

Ordered on 30/03/2010 ... estimated delivery date mid-end July - I hope so, I don't want to miss the summer especially as i've ordered the roadster :?


----------



## ChrisReynolds

simonwooTTon said:


> Spoken to dealer today. MY11 builds start from build week 21 onwards .... :?
> Unable to confirm MY10 or MY11 until factory confirm slot and build week ....
> Not fussed either way, just want the car now ....


Hi Simon, I just got told exactly the same. Week 21 is the 17th May, I placed my order mid feb and i've been told that i'm likely to get a MY10.

Although I'm not sure to be happy or sad about that! Losing 19" wheels, but gaining TTS style kit with the MY11.

Does anybody know if the Tech Pack's have changed? If the only loss is 1inch on the wheels I would probably prefer the MY11. What about the BOSE also?

Been told that Audi will confirm the build week, hence the MY within 2 weeks. We shall see.....


----------



## DaFolks

Just an update.

I'm due to collect my new TTS from the stealer this Saturday morning after what has felt like an eternity of waiting/delays. Apparently it was delivered to the stealers last Wednesday but wasn't available to pick up until this weekend.... :evil:

Just need to sort the insurance now if the stupid Aviva website will play ball... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Rachael

Getting more excited by the day about taking delivery of my new car, so found my way onto here to look at some pictures in the mean time!

Ordered my TTR on 26th Feb, with a week 17 build date...so hoping and praying that they get cracking with it first thing Monday morning, so I can have it mid - late May! Please Audi?  And then all I ask for is a hot and sunny June!


----------



## kingoftherodeo

I ordered mid feb, 15th I think. Been told my order is in limbo with all the others as build slots are all full until May. So, still waiting for a build date. Getting worried that deliver is going to be August at this rate, ridiculous. I wouldn't mind waiting that long/longer for a Ferrari but not a TT


----------



## DaFolks

kingoftherodeo said:


> I ordered mid feb, 15th I think. Been told my order is in limbo with all the others as build slots are all full until May. So, still waiting for a build date. Getting worried that deliver is going to be August at this rate, ridiculous. I wouldn't mind waiting that long/longer for a Ferrari but not a TT


To be honest if it's any consolation new TT's have always hyad a long lead time between ordering and delivery ever since they came out, it just seems that some people get lucky with their dealer presumably managing to back-fill a previously taken order slot (hence some people's faster delivery times). That's the reason I ended up buying an ex-demo first time round due to my natural impatience :lol:

It's one of the reasons that used prices remain fairly strong, so as owners it's a good thing for our residuals. I know it's not much help when you're enduring the pain of the long wait though [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Mine's been fairly quick in that I'm due to collect Saturday after ordering on 3rd January


----------



## simonwooTTon

kingoftherodeo said:


> I ordered mid feb, 15th I think. Been told my order is in limbo with all the others as build slots are all full until May. So, still waiting for a build date. Getting worried that deliver is going to be August at this rate, ridiculous. I wouldn't mind waiting that long/longer for a Ferrari but not a TT


Checked again with the dealer, still on target for mid July (Ordered 22/2) but they will confirm within '2 weeks'  
Most likely to be MY10, although to be confirmed :roll:

Everyone says it's worth the wait, I hope so !!


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Well lets hope mine comes around the same time as yours then 

We'll see, hopefully we do get a steer within the next two weeks, that would be nice.


----------



## JustinTTR

My dealer is saying the same thing. No build dates to be confirmed until May but they are expecting an early June build with delivery 3 weeks later. Is that too much optimism from them? We ordered late March.


----------



## noel.powell

Good Luck All.

Placed order 3rd November 2009, STILL WAITING.

Apparently car is built and awaiting shipping, but dealer still cannot confirm delivery date :x 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TT TDI Quattro in Ibis White, Grey Leather/Alcantara.


----------



## DaFolks

noel.powell said:


> Good Luck All.
> 
> Placed order 3rd November 2009, STILL WAITING.
> 
> Apparently car is built and awaiting shipping, but dealer still cannot confirm delivery date


Sounds about right; I had the same story a few weeks back. If it makes you feel any better it took less than a week from the phone call to tell me it was awaiting shipping to getting a pick-up date, so hopefully the worst of your waiting is now over


----------



## noel.powell

Hope so :?

I contacted Jeremy Hicks - MD of Audi UK ~2 weeks ago to express my disappointment and he got AUDI UK straight on the case. I asked for a "free wheel upgrade" which they agreed to, but as my car was "in-build" it would have to be carried out once delivered to dealer and as the cost to do that is alot more than doing it at order, I would have to fund the Tyres. OK I thought, but here came the catch: I would have to purchase them via dealer and they would'nt budge below £250 a corner plus they would keep the original 17's. After further negotiations I am now getting a cheque which I am going to use for a set of R8 V10 replica's inc Tyres + I also get to keep the original 17".


----------



## Rachael

> To be honest if it's any consolation new TT's have always hyad a long lead time between ordering and delivery ever since they came out, it just seems that some people get lucky with their dealer presumably managing to back-fill a previously taken order slot (hence some people's faster delivery times). That's the reason I ended up buying an ex-demo first time round due to my natural impatience :lol:
> 
> It's one of the reasons that used prices remain fairly strong, so as owners it's a good thing for our residuals. I know it's not much help when you're enduring the pain of the long wait though [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Mine's been fairly quick in that I'm due to collect Saturday after ordering on 3rd January


Enjoy your car on Saturday DaFolks!

Just to (hopefully!) help clear things up a bit...being in the motor industry and also having family connections to Audi...the reason that people's build dates often seem to differ so much, is because Audi dealerships are all given an 'allocation', i.e. they can only order a certain number of TT's a month. 
If you were to go into a dealership and order one this month, and that dealership has already filled their allocation for April, your order will go into their May allocation, or even June if May's is already full. This means the factory won't receive that order until May or June, and therefore you may end up waiting, say, another 3 months from this date.

Thankfully my order (placed on 26th Feb), must have been included in the dealerships Feb allocation (  ), as I have a build date of week 17, which is week commencing April 26th. Delivery to dealership is then usually about 3-4 weeks after the build date.

Although it's very difficult having to wait months (trust me, I'm getting desperate already!), it does, on the plus side, help to keep residual values high, as there are only a certain number of TT's that can be produced a month. But my sympathies still very much go out to those of you who have had to wait about 5 months - i'd be getting very impatient!!

Hope this makes a bit of sense!


----------



## JustinTTR

Rachael said:


> Just to (hopefully!) help clear things up a bit...being in the motor industry and also having family connections to Audi...the reason that people's build dates often seem to differ so much, is because Audi dealerships are all given an 'allocation', i.e. they can only order a certain number of TT's a month.
> If you were to go into a dealership and order one this month, and that dealership has already filled their allocation for April, your order will go into their May allocation, or even June if May's is already full. This means the factory won't receive that order until May or June, and therefore you may end up waiting, say, another 3 months from this date.
> 
> Hope this makes a bit of sense!


Thanks for the info. It does make sense and as you rightly say if helps value which benefits all of us. Can you also shed some light on why this facelift seems to have complicated things so. My dealer seems to think that Audi are not currently allocating slots until May. I would understand that if it were a new model but not for this. Or do you think its a face saving way of the dealer saying that they have filled all of the slots until May so I have to wait until they can fit me in?

Thanks


----------



## Rachael

JustinTTR said:


> Thanks for the info. It does make sense and as you rightly say if helps value which benefits all of us. Can you also shed some light on why this facelift seems to have complicated things so. My dealer seems to think that Audi are not currently allocating slots until May. I would understand that if it were a new model but not for this. Or do you think its a face saving way of the dealer saying that they have filled all of the slots until May so I have to wait until they can fit me in?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Justin, yeah you're right, it does seem to complicate things a bit, but i think it's the case whenever there's a model year change, as they have to phase out MY10 before they start on MY11 (which I believe is week 21 - think others have been quoted this too). I'm not too sure on all the in's and out's, so don't want to comment too much, but i'd imagine the factory can't yet give confirmed production dates for those who have ordered in the midst of the MY change, so at the moment, it probably is down to the factory rather than your dealer.

Keep holding out...i'm sure it won't be long, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## L9KYM

Hi

I ordered my TTS last week and i have a possible delivery date for the middle of Sept 2010, a long wait but i still have a nice car to drive round in until my new one arrives.

L9KYM


----------



## noel.powell

Hooray! Dealer rang me today to say car was with them and I could get it Monday.

25 Weeks from date of order, not bad eh!!!!!



DaFolks said:


> noel.powell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck All.
> 
> Placed order 3rd November 2009, STILL WAITING.
> 
> Apparently car is built and awaiting shipping, but dealer still cannot confirm delivery date
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right; I had the same story a few weeks back. If it makes you feel any better it took less than a week from the phone call to tell me it was awaiting shipping to getting a pick-up date, so hopefully the worst of your waiting is now over
Click to expand...


----------



## simonwooTTon

Any updated info from anyone ??


----------



## moominpapa

I ordered mine 2nd week in Feb, through a leasing company, now getting weekly updates saying dealer is still expecting delivery for 11 June. Not confirmed, no build date. I'd be surprised if it was here by Septembef from what I am hearing here.


----------



## antrd42

Had a letter from the dealer saying I now have a confirmed week18 build and delivery should be 1st week of June


----------



## moominpapa

When did they send you the letter?


----------



## antrd42

Arrived in the post last Monday. That's after a phone call saying much the same thing.


----------



## simonwooTTon

antrd42 said:


> Had a letter from the dealer saying I now have a confirmed week18 build and delivery should be 1st week of June


When did you order, and which dealer ??


----------



## noel.powell

noel.powell said:


> Hooray! Dealer rang me today to say car was with them and I could get it Monday.
> 
> 25 Weeks from date of order, not bad eh!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> DaFolks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noel.powell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck All.
> 
> Placed order 3rd November 2009, STILL WAITING.
> 
> Apparently car is built and awaiting shipping, but dealer still cannot confirm delivery date
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right; I had the same story a few weeks back. If it makes you feel any better it took less than a week from the phone call to tell me it was awaiting shipping to getting a pick-up date, so hopefully the worst of your waiting is now over
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

WooHoo, One more Sleep  Its been a loooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggg wait :evil:


----------



## DaFolks

Update: Picked up my shiny new TTS Saturday morning and have since put 130 miles on the clock, every one of them with me wearining a grin from ear to ear (even on the motorway from the dealership; not normally an inspiring drive :lol: ).

Have to say I was very impressed with Maidstone Audi; they managed to get me my folding mirrors fitted even though I'd ordered them after the confirmed build slot, and didn't even try to argue making me pay the increased VED but honoured the original VED as it was at the time I placed my order, saving me some £350.00...that paid for the mirrors then 8)

Comparing the car to my old 200PS model, the power difference at <60mph is modest, but at 60>mph (within the law of course) it certainly feels much keener to really push on than it's predecessor (and that was no slouch).

I look forward to posting some pictures once it's had a through clean/polish/wax next weekend [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## antrd42

simonwooTTon said:


> antrd42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a letter from the dealer saying I now have a confirmed week18 build and delivery should be 1st week of June
> 
> 
> 
> When did you order, and which dealer ??
Click to expand...

Ordered 5th Feb at which time I was told the car was provisionally down for BW18 which turned out to be spot on. I just hope that the delivery date predicted is equally as accurate (end of May). Through the Gloucester Dealership which has been happy to answer all my questions along the way.


----------



## davida-p

I ordered my Roadster 2.0 Special Edition at the end of March. The dealership rings me up every week to say that they are pushing hard for a build week, :? although I am not in that much of a hurry as I want it for Sept anyway. Do you think it will be the MY11 model for that time...any thoughts on that?

Also the dealership said that the Special Edition model has been discontinued because there does't seem to be that much interest Looking on this forum though i would say that's not the case as it looks quite popular. The Dealership said that they were honouring all SE models in the system at the current time...which is nice!


----------



## simonwooTTon

All we know at the moment is that Build Week 21 is swapover week, so wait for the magic number from your dealer ...


----------



## davida-p

simonwooTTon said:


> All we know at the moment is that Build Week 21 is swapover week, so wait for the magic number from your dealer ...


That is interesting, thanks Simon


----------



## JustinTTR

I heard form my dealer today and we finally have a build week of BW21! It's definitely a 2010MY apparently although that seems to contrast to other evidence on here. Who knows. I'm not very concerned either way as the 1.8 Roadster has changed very little, s-line bumpers aside. Seeing as we are paying for Xenons it means we won't get fairy lights but Im so excited to have a date I don't care!

They quoted delivery to them by mid June and I'm fully prepared to go and unwrap its white clingfilm the second it gets off the boat.


----------



## davida-p

JustinTTR said:


> I heard form my dealer today and we finally have a build week of BW21! It's definitely a 2010MY apparently although that seems to contrast to other evidence on here. Who knows. I'm not very concerned either way as the 1.8 Roadster has changed very little, s-line bumpers aside. Seeing as we are paying for Xenons it means we won't get fairy lights but Im so excited to have a date I don't care!
> 
> They quoted delivery to them by mid June and I'm fully prepared to go and unwrap its white clingfilm the second it gets off the boat.


I have just heard from my Dealership today and they have said the Audi Sales office have said mine will be the new 2011 facelift model. Problem is they still don't have a build week. They are looking to push the new models out by August end. As I want mine for Sept it might just work out ok.  Justin, It looks like your car could be one of the last on the swap over week. Might be worth having a word with your dealer as the car behind yours could be the first of the 2011...just a thought. :?


----------



## hawkeye

I have on order a phantom black TT coupe 2.0 S Line SE which I ordered on the 29/01/10 and went confirmed build week 16....19 April.
I have received a letter dated 22/04/10 stating my car is now built and ready for shipment.
As part of the deal i gave them my vehicle in Feb as i had organised alternative transport until 26/04/10.
The very nice salesman at Blackburn Audi has now given me a 10 plate TT Roadster S Line in Black with lots of nice extras like black nappa leather heated seats and parking sensors and very nice 19" wheels until mine is ready to be picked up.
So since Monday i have had the real pleasure of driving a TT and practising getting into the garage.


----------



## davida-p

hawkeye said:


> I have on order a phantom black TT coupe 2.0 S Line SE which I ordered on the 29/01/10 and went confirmed build week 16....19 April.
> I have received a letter dated 22/04/10 stating my car is now built and ready for shipment.
> As part of the deal i gave them my vehicle in Feb as i had organised alternative transport until 26/04/10.
> The very nice salesman at Blackburn Audi has now given me a 10 plate TT Roadster S Line in Black with lots of nice extras like black nappa leather heated seats and parking sensors and very nice 19" wheels until mine is ready to be picked up.
> So since Monday i have had the real pleasure of driving a TT and practising getting into the garage.


Thats nice of them...don't do what I did and always scratch my new cars in the first week getting them in or out of the garage. Infact all the minor damage I have done to my cars has been in the garage. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Ive now car-safed the garage, so its like a padded cell now :lol:


----------



## JustinTTR

davida-p said:


> Justin, It looks like your car could be one of the last on the swap over week. Might be worth having a word with your dealer as the car behind yours could be the first of the 2011...just a thought. :?


I actually want it to be 2010MY as the grey we have chosen isnt available for 2011 and the only improvements for the new car are the bumpers. I do prefer the new bumpers but Im more concerned with getting the car by end of June so we get the £3000 contribution from Audi. It seems that the 2.0 and S are more affected by the facelift than the 1.8 so Im fine with it.


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Its interesting to see all these posts. I ordered mid February, 15th I seem to remember.

I've not heard a peep about build week yet! Considering we're now in May it would be nice to have an idea of when my car's going to be built... :x


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

We ordered our TTR on March 13th and it was built last Wednesday pick up in two weeks. I am amazed really!!!!


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Yeah exactly, I mean how does that make sense? I was told by my lease company that the build slots were full until week 21 but there are several people posting here in the last couple of days that they're getting slots confirmed! Someones having me on I think


----------



## simonwooTTon

I can only assume that these 'fast slots' are created by cancelled orders in the system that can be modified to suit a fresh order ? The dealer I've ordered through insists that there is no way of jumping any queue or 'fast tracking' orders.


----------



## davida-p

JustinTTR said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justin, It looks like your car could be one of the last on the swap over week. Might be worth having a word with your dealer as the car behind yours could be the first of the 2011...just a thought. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually want it to be 2010MY as the grey we have chosen isnt available for 2011 and the only improvements for the new car are the bumpers. I do prefer the new bumpers but Im more concerned with getting the car by end of June so we get the £3000 contribution from Audi. It seems that the 2.0 and S are more affected by the facelift than the 1.8 so Im fine with it.
Click to expand...

Fair doos..
I must admit it's all very anoying with all these colour changes, and for different models. Can't see why they can't just list all the colours available and you just choose the one you like...other manufaturers can do it :?


----------



## davida-p

kingoftherodeo said:


> Its interesting to see all these posts. I ordered mid February, 15th I seem to remember.
> 
> I've not heard a peep about build week yet! Considering we're now in May it would be nice to have an idea of when my car's going to be built... :x


I would get onto them and start nagging.

This is a far cry from my order of my current tt. It took 5 weeks from order to delivery (mid 2008)
Then, you got the impression they were all hanging about at the factory and suddenly someone shouted...' Hey guys we got an order' and they all downed their mugs of Tea and got to work on mine :lol:


----------



## kingoftherodeo

It will be interesting to see when we get our slots Simon, our order dates are only a week apart. How often are you getting updates?


----------



## moominpapa

I also ordered second week in February and my leasing company says we are still on track for delivery 11 June. I ordered in deep sea blue which is also due to be discontinued. I wonder if they are rejigging the build schedules to make sure people get the colour they want?


----------



## JustinTTR

We had been told to wait until May as well and suddenly we got a slot. The dealer said that he had pushed for one of the last ones in order to get the delivery in time for end of June. It's pure guess work but I wouldn't be surprised if once the 2011MY was announced lots of people started demanding the new version so some 2010MY May slots became available. If our car was a 2.0tfsi I'd certainly have wanted the new version.


----------



## JustinTTR

davida-p said:


> This is a far cry from my order of my current tt. It took 5 weeks from order to delivery (mid 2008)
> Then, you got the impression they were all hanging about at the factory and suddenly someone shouted...' Hey guys we got an order' and they all downed their mugs of Tea and got to work on mine :lol:


It would be interesting to know how Audi UK affect this. I have no idea how the country priority works but perhaps they guessed 2008 slots based on 2007 sales so got tonnes but were not overwhelmed with orders so could get you a car quickly. And for 2010 they assumed all of us in the UK would be queuing for bread and wouldn't order any cars and so they take a while to get them to us.


----------



## simonwooTTon

kingoftherodeo said:


> It will be interesting to see when we get our slots Simon, our order dates are only a week apart. How often are you getting updates?


I call them every couple of weeks, next call is due this coming week so I will update this thread with any news


----------



## ChrisReynolds

There are a few of us with lease company orders then. Mine was ordered on the 12th feburary. I've been told not to expect a facelift model but without a build week how can anybody really know?

I just want to know what im getting and when im getting it :?:


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Same here Chris. I was told I wouldn't be getting a facelift model but they wouldn't tell me when it would be built either. If changeover is week 21 but they're full until that time how can it possibly not be a facelift, at which point we're looking at something more like September


----------



## moominpapa

Funnily enough I have asked twice if the build week is confirmed and they dodge the question just say 'on track for delivery 11th June' which leasing company are you with mine is Arval but through Neva Consultants


----------



## davida-p

moominpapa said:


> Funnily enough I have asked twice if the build week is confirmed and they dodge the question just say 'on track for delivery 11th June' which leasing company are you with mine is Arval but through Neva Consultants


I wonder if their is slight manipulation from the lease company if you are leasing it rather than a direct purchase through a dealership.

I would say if you ordered within the last month (ish) you will be def getting the 2011 facelift.

Reading the 'latest news'
http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest ... range.html
It looks like (the way it reads) on the 2.0, the coupe is getting the xenon lights and not the roadster...which is a bit weird as
its the same spec....do any of you read that differently? :?


----------



## davida-p

simonwooTTon said:


> kingoftherodeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see when we get our slots Simon, our order dates are only a week apart. How often are you getting updates?
> 
> 
> 
> I call them every couple of weeks, next call is due this coming week so I will update this thread with any news
Click to expand...

Tell them to call you...you're the customer with the wonga..where's their customer service...makes me :x


----------



## JustinTTR

davida-p said:


> Reading the 'latest news'
> http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest ... range.html
> It looks like (the way it reads) on the 2.0, the coupe is getting the xenon lights and not the roadster...which is a bit weird as
> its the same spec....do any of you read that differently? :?


The way I read it was that the coupe 2.0 in the UK will have Xenons but only the s-line will have DRL. It doesn't mention DRL in the line you posted above but specifically mentions them for s-line variants. That would make sense that they keep DRL as a motive for people to spec s-line packs.

It seems that the roadster is no getting them and as is being realised in a different thread, there is a charge for Ibis on the roadster but not coupe. So they are clearly trying to sell more coupes.


----------



## davida-p

JustinTTR said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading the 'latest news'
> http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest ... range.html
> It looks like (the way it reads) on the 2.0, the coupe is getting the xenon lights and not the roadster...which is a bit weird as
> its the same spec....do any of you read that differently? :?
> 
> 
> 
> The way I read it was that the coupe 2.0 in the UK will have Xenons but only the s-line will have DRL. It doesn't mention DRL in the line you posted above but specifically mentions them for s-line variants. That would make sense that they keep DRL as a motive for people to spec s-line packs.
> 
> It seems that the roadster is no getting them and as is being realised in a different thread, there is a charge for Ibis on the roadster but not coupe. So they are clearly trying to sell more coupes.
Click to expand...

Thanks Justin. Its very confusing, as soon as I get a build week, I 'm going to ask exactly what the spec is...if they even know themselves? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## nvc

[

Thanks Justin. Its very confusing, as soon as I get a build week, I 'm going to ask exactly what the spec is...if they even know themselves? [smiley=gossip.gif][/quote]

the is the email I received from dealer , hope helps
----------------------------------------------------------------
Sport models (in addition to Standard model equipment)
Price: Standard model + £750

Wheels, tyres and suspension
17-inch x 8J 5-spoke V design alloy wheels with 245/45 tyres

Audio and communication
Concert audio system - MP3 file-compatible single CD player and radio with nine loudspeakers (140 Watt) and 5-channel amplifier including AUX-IN socket

Seats
Leather/Alcantara upholstery 
Split-folding rear seat (Coupe only)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

S line models (in addition to Sport equipment)
Price: Sport model + £1,950

Wheels, tyres and suspension
18-inch x 9J '5-spoke' design alloy wheels with 245/40 R18 tyres
S line Sports suspension lowered by 10mm

Seats
S line embossed front Sports seats.
Leather/Alcantara (4-cylinder models)

Interior equipment
3-spoke S line multi-function leather steering wheel (includes gear-shift paddles for S tronic models)
Black headlining
Door sill trims with S line badge
Matt-brushed aluminium inlays
Short-shift manual gearbox

Exterior equipment
Chrome plated tailpipe 
Headlight washers
S line exterior package: S line design front and rear bumpers, side grilles and diffusers in platinum grey
Xenon headlights with LED running lights


----------



## davida-p

davida-p said:


> JustinTTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading the 'latest news'
> http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest ... range.html
> It looks like (the way it reads) on the 2.0, the coupe is getting the xenon lights and not the roadster...which is a bit weird as
> its the same spec....do any of you read that differently? :?
> 
> 
> 
> The way I read it was that the coupe 2.0 in the UK will have Xenons but only the s-line will have DRL. It doesn't mention DRL in the line you posted above but specifically mentions them for s-line variants. That would make sense that they keep DRL as a motive for people to spec s-line packs.
> 
> It seems that the roadster is no getting them and as is being realised in a different thread, there is a charge for Ibis on the roadster but not coupe. So they are clearly trying to sell more coupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep thanks nvc
> 
> Thanks Justin. Its very confusing, as soon as I get a build week, I 'm going to ask exactly what the spec is...if they even know themselves? [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...


----------



## simonwooTTon

Update from dealer - still no build week confirmed :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

simonwooTTon said:


> Update from dealer - still no build week confirmed :?


I wouldn't have thought there wil be a confirmed date for a while.


----------



## davida-p

simonwooTTon said:


> Update from dealer - still no build week confirmed :?


Same here, my dealership says next week they are going to asign all outstanding orders in the system so far..:lol: :lol:


----------



## hawkeye

Just received a call from the dealer to say "The eagle has landed" my Phantom Black 2.0 S Line SE is now at the dealers and will be ready for me to pick up on Tuesday afternoon.
Happy Days  
I ordered it on 29/01/10


----------



## davida-p

hawkeye said:


> Just received a call from the dealer to say "The eagle has landed" my Phantom Black 2.0 S Line SE is now at the dealers and will be ready for me to pick up on Tuesday afternoon.
> Happy Days
> I ordered it on 29/01/10


Thats good news hawkeye...looking forward to some pics :mrgreen:


----------



## Francid

Hi all. New to this site 

ordered 14th April, apparently got last of march allocation so got build week 20 confirmed (17th May) not heard anything more from dealer. Any ideas when I should get a delivery date, or when I can expect to b driving it?

Do you hear any more from dealer between build week and delivery? Not sure when to sell my car!


----------



## hawkeye

Hi
My build week was 16... 19 April......I received a letter from my dealer dated 22/04/10 stating that my car was built and ready for shipment.
My dealer sends me any updates via email ie screen dumps of how my order is progressing.
Audi seem to do this on a Wednesday.
So this Wednesday i received another screen dump with my vin number on and where the car was awaiting shipment and when it would be due at my dealers.
Then Friday I received THE call to say it was now at the dealers and i pick up my new shiny TT on Tuesday.
So about 3 weeks from build to delivery.


----------



## mark123

Francid said:


> Hi all. New to this site
> 
> ordered 14th April, apparently got last of march allocation so got build week 20 confirmed (17th May) not heard anything more from dealer. Any ideas when I should get a delivery date, or when I can expect to b driving it?
> 
> Do you hear any more from dealer between build week and delivery? Not sure when to sell my car!


Hi welcome to the site and congrats on nearly getting the new car!! Really quick from ordering to build for your car - waited nearly 6 months for mine by time I got it in March however, worth the wait!

In my experience it took about 3 weeks from build week to getting it. Dealer will not commit to delivery date until just before you can pick it up - there is quite a few stages where it can get held up e.g. build stage itself, transporting to the port, wait at the port - back in March my dealer was saying that some of their cars were waiting 1-2 weeks at port alone, transporting to dealer, dealer prep etc... however, from experience they should be able to predict quite accruately assuming all goes well.

I was in same position as yourself though with selling current car (in my case to another dealer) and my dealer was as helpful as possible with keeping me uptodate with progress - they can see which stage of build it is at for instance (if memory serves me right - I think there are 8?) and once built where it is. Dealer was calling me about every 3 days from build week.


----------



## ttmaddness

Ordered my new tt on the 21 feb, still no build schedule. My dealer told me on ordering that no more orders for 2010 models were being taken and that i would be getting the facelift tt


----------



## Francid

Hi! Thanks for your replies, didn't realise could b as soon as 3weeks from build, better get a move on!

Hopefully soon we can all get a better idea of our build to delivery as reading these posts isn't very clear although helpful to know where everyone else stands.

So here it goes:

ordered week 15 (14april)

build week 20 (17 may)

delivery week (tbc)


----------



## kingoftherodeo

I should probably stop reading this post it's infuriating. Ha ha.

I ordered 15th Feb and still now news on build week. Other people are ordering March/April and already have/are getting theirs soon.

Even if you're lucky enough to get a cancelled build slot it hardly seems fair to those customers who've been waiting months already. How come Audi don't allocate on a first come first served basis??

I went to look at other cars today with a view to cancel if I have to wait till Sept/Oct for facelift. That's a joke


----------



## mark123

kingoftherodeo said:


> I should probably stop reading this post it's infuriating. Ha ha.
> 
> I ordered 15th Feb and still now news on build week. Other people are ordering March/April and already have/are getting theirs soon.
> 
> Even if you're lucky enough to get a cancelled build slot it hardly seems fair to those customers who've been waiting months already. How come Audi don't allocate on a first come first served basis??
> 
> I went to look at other cars today with a view to cancel if I have to wait till Sept/Oct for facelift. That's a joke


I know its really annoying (I waited 6 months for mine).

When a customer cancels an order with the dealer they will generally not cancel the order with Audi, they keep it just as if the original customer would be taking delivery. Reason is they will know that they can sell the car to someone else (hopefully before its received from the factory) if not they can keep in stock etc as given the waitlist for cars such as the TT they will be able to sell quickly to someone who doesn't want the long wait. Therefore from Audi's point of view there isn't a free slot to move other orders forward.

Potential problem If you pick up a cancelled order slot at very late stage after changed to confirmed status then without delaying the order you cannot change the spec so although you may have very short wait car may not be to your exact spec.


----------



## davida-p

kingoftherodeo said:


> I should probably stop reading this post it's infuriating. Ha ha.
> 
> I ordered 15th Feb and still now news on build week. Other people are ordering March/April and already have/are getting theirs soon.
> 
> Even if you're lucky enough to get a cancelled build slot it hardly seems fair to those customers who've been waiting months already. How come Audi don't allocate on a first come first served basis??
> 
> I went to look at other cars today with a view to cancel if I have to wait till Sept/Oct for facelift. That's a joke


I am in the same boat though I ordered march end. The only difference is I want mine for Sept (which seems just as well as I am not going to get it anyway!) There does seem to be a lot of inconsistency around the country with order V build week. My dealer said you better order it now so you won't be disappointed for Sept. I said that's 5 months away  (my last tt in 08 took 5 weeks from build to delivery!!!) It looks like now he wasn't joking. Just hoping that its not longer...

I am hoping for a build week next week so will let you know


----------



## romfordphil

Placed order end of March and followed up couple of days ago heres the response I had:

"I have had a response back from the supplying dealer, who has confirmed that your vehicle is a factory order estimated to be due at the End of July, therefore no build week has been confirmed at this point.

I will keep you updated with the status of your order once I receive these from the dealer."

Wow what an update this tells me absolutely nothing I didn't know already ha!! ... they are so non committal just like politicians.


----------



## Francid

What annoys me about audi dealers is that they are really nice and accomodating when you are in the showroom placing your order and putting down your deposit and then you dont hear anything from them! the only reason i knew my car had a build date was when i emailed to add on a few extras and was told i cant do it because the order had gone confirmed! [smiley=bomb.gif]

I was quite upset with this considering i went to a particular dealer instead of my local one beacause of the service there and the impression i got from them. Maybe next time ill go closer to home so i can pop in every week to annoy them :twisted:


----------



## kingoftherodeo

I had a similar response yesterday. I went through a leasing company and they said that they estimated June/July delivery and I ordered Mid February. I spoke to the lease company yesterday and they still have no build date although he was certain that I'd still be getting the current model.

He estimated I'd be allocated a Week 22 build slot, whenever that is. He said they hope to hear this week. That could just be them palming me off a bit though. Hope not.


----------



## simonwooTTon

Build week 21 is the 'change week' apparently for MY10 to MY11 .......
You might be getting an MY11 in that case


----------



## kingoftherodeo

I dont care which one I get I just want one haha

What month is week 22?


----------



## davida-p

kingoftherodeo said:


> I dont care which one I get I just want one haha
> 
> What month is week 22?


W/C May 31st


----------



## davida-p

simonwooTTon said:


> Build week 21 is the 'change week' apparently for MY10 to MY11 .......
> You might be getting an MY11 in that case


Correct


----------



## kingoftherodeo

That will be interesting to see if I do get the facelift. I won't get my hopes up though!


----------



## Wallsendmag

afaik there won't be any more of the current shape


----------



## Francid

Is there many difference between My10 and MY11?

Are there any pictures, where did you find out about these facelifts? ive never heard of it before, is it a general thing across all models?


----------



## kingoftherodeo

He was pretty certain that I wouldn't get a facelift though and was also adamant that I'd have my order processed by Audi as the SE spec when i ordered.


----------



## moominpapa

Finally got a delivery date of 8th June after ordering early Feb. Can't tell you how excited I am! Looks like I will be getting one of the last MY10's, happy with that though as I wanted the deep sea blue colour and pale grey interior both of which are being discontinued. 3 more weeks on the bus to go...


----------



## Francid

When was your build week if you have delivery 8th June?


----------



## kingoftherodeo

You lucky git, hopefully if you ordered early Feb then im due a delivery date soon too....


----------



## simonwooTTon

Spoke to dealer yesterday, delivery has slipped 2/3 weeks into August now from mid July ...  
Not a happy chappy :x


----------



## Ska

TT Roadster 2.0 TFSi ordered mid january (15 january), build week 16, arrived the 6th of may in Belgium, delivered by this coming week ;-)
Normally the car was ready last week, but we had a 4 days long weekend in Belgium 

Regards,

Ska


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

TTR ordered March 13th and we get it tomorrow. Seemed like a long wait but it has been amazingly quick.


----------



## Francid

What was your build week gadget or don't u know?


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

Yes I know the build week so read on - the dealer kept me informed every step of the way (Portsmouth Audi), even when I was on a cruise ship last week I go told it was on another boat headed for UK so I thought I might be able to wave at it. It was build week 17.


----------



## jgrive

Hi guys,

This is my first post - so forgive me if this has been answered elsewhere but I have had a quick search and havn't come up with anything so far. I will be putting my order for a MY2011 TT S-Line in the next month, to get delivery near the end of the year (hopefully!).

Now to the question - I don't know if any of you saw the Auto Express magazine this month but it had a 2 page spread on the Audi TT facelift (a few pics can be seen on their website @ http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews/firstdrives/251773/audi_tt_facelift.html. Now... this TT has a S Line badge on it, yet the interior has a TTS emblem. I understand the S-Line has the more agressive bodykit which audi describes is 'Reminiscent of the MY2010 TTS'. So - judging from the pictures in the article, is this an S-Line or a TTS. It seems to be suffering of a multiple personality disorder because of it's arguing emblems (S-Line and TTS). Could anyone clarify?


----------



## Francid

Wow so exactly 3weeks after build as Monday will b week 20! That's exciting!!! Can't wait for mine now, build week starts tomorrow so shouldn't b too long


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

Don't forget I was on hols so I am lagging a bit by a week. They quoted 7-10 days to ship after build then PDI check etc.


----------



## marko

jgrive said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post - so forgive me if this has been answered elsewhere but I have had a quick search and havn't come up with anything so far. I will be putting my order for a MY2011 TT S-Line in the next month, to get delivery near the end of the year (hopefully!).
> 
> Now to the question - I don't know if any of you saw the Auto Express magazine this month but it had a 2 page spread on the Audi TT facelift (a few pics can be seen on their website @ http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews/firstdrives/251773/audi_tt_facelift.html. Now... this TT has a S Line badge on it, yet the interior has a TTS emblem. I understand the S-Line has the more agressive bodykit which audi describes is 'Reminiscent of the MY2010 TTS'. So - judging from the pictures in the article, is this an S-Line or a TTS. It seems to be suffering of a multiple personality disorder because of it's arguing emblems (S-Line and TTS). Could anyone clarify?


the pics of the outside are the new facelift SLine - the interior shot is a TTS - therefore not the same car. New Sline does look very similar to TTS from the front.


----------



## davida-p

I ordered end March and still waiting for the good people of Audi to look at their diaries to see when it's convenient for them to assign a time when they would like to have a go at building mine...if its not too much trouble. lol :roll: :roll:

Just to remind you people who are getting the MY11 car (from build week 21) that the new engine on the 2.0 falls into a lower road tax bracket with a higher mpg as well... which can't be bad.


----------



## Francid

Well i have sent my dealer like 3/4 emails since i placed the order and havent had a response other than to tell me build date. I have asked so many questions which for some reason they just dont want to answer 

build week starts today so fingers crossed will know more by end of the week!


----------



## davida-p

Francid said:


> Well i have sent my dealer like 3/4 emails since i placed the order and havent had a response other than to tell me build date. I have asked so many questions which for some reason they just dont want to answer
> 
> build week starts today so fingers crossed will know more by end of the week!


You are better off posing your questions on this forum. Not only will you get it answered my many talented technical people here (unlike me who gave myself a pat on the back this morning for topping up the oil in the right hole :lol: ) but it will probably be more accurate as well. :idea:


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Yeah too right, im getting fed all sorts of junk at the moment!


----------



## davida-p

kingoftherodeo said:


> Yeah too right, im getting fed all sorts of junk at the moment!


They just do it to cover their bo**oms. Really you need to speak to someone who cares and gives a d*m :wink:


----------



## L9KYM

Just been down to Audi to trade my old car in for my new TTS and now have been told because some of the Audi's are getting a small makeover this has delayed build time and also the small changes have to be put manually onto a new computer so I might not get my TTS until christmas, (DING DONG BELLS), but was told that if people cancel then I might move up a slot which is very unlikely. The 2.0 is having a slightly better engine which will give it more BHP, the TTS will have better bumpers which will look more sporty and somethings happening with the A4, also the new A1 is coming out soon.

So great even longer to wait.

cheers

L9KYM


----------



## davida-p

L9KYM said:


> Just been down to Audi to trade my old car in for my new TTS and now have been told because some of the Audi's are getting a small makeover this has delayed build time and also the small changes have to be put manually onto a new computer so I might not get my TTS until christmas, (DING DONG BELLS), but was told that if people cancel then I might move up a slot which is very unlikely. The 2.0 is having a slightly better engine which will give it more BHP, the TTS will have better bumpers which will look more sporty and somethings happening with the A4, also the new A1 is coming out soon.
> 
> So great even longer to wait.
> 
> cheers
> 
> L9KYM


I have been given the computer reason for the lack of a build week....Christmas...which one? :wink:


----------



## davida-p

Just spoken to Audi and it seems there is a delay in handing out build weeks due to the changeover of the computer system for the MY10 to MY11 for week 21 which is on the 24th May.

They said my order should be ok for Sept 1st, but will know more when I get a build week. 
(Hope they didn't have their fingers crossed behind their backs... :?) :roll:


----------



## Francid

Got a call from audi to tell me my car was in "paint shop" point4. How many stages are there? He also said that i should have the car 2-3 weeks.

The clutch on my current car went last night :-( need to get that replaced before i can even think of selling the thing, arrrgh so irritating


----------



## Toshiba

Details are in the kb.


----------



## davida-p

Francid said:


> Got a call from audi to tell me my car was in "paint shop" point4. How many stages are there? He also said that i should have the car 2-3 weeks.
> 
> The clutch on my current car went last night :-( need to get that replaced before i can even think of selling the thing, arrrgh so irritating


its sods law come to haunt you [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...good luck


----------



## kingoftherodeo

What rights do I have to cancel with the leasing company and can I get my deposit back?

I was quoted June/July delivery and they were certain when I ordered. Now its 4 months later and not a sniff of build week confirmation.

Im thinking of changing car altogether as im pretty impatient and Sept/Oct delivery is too long to go without a car. I could deal with July at latest but not Sept/Oct.

Anyone know what the deal is?


----------



## GlasgowEd

davida-p said:


> Just spoken to Audi and it seems there is a delay in handing out build weeks due to the changeover of the computer system for the MY10 to MY11 for week 21 which is on the 24th May.
> 
> They said my order should be ok for Sept 1st, but will know more when I get a build week.
> (Hope they didn't have their fingers crossed behind their backs... :?) :roll:


I have just been given a bulid week 22 for my car *BUT*it will NOT be a MY11 as they do not begin to build MY11 until wk 27. :?


----------



## Francid

Depends what kind of person your dealer/lesser is. I made a deal with mine that if it arrived any time after 01july I could have my money back as soon as they had sold it and they said that as there is such great demand it shouldn't b an issue! I would say just give them a call and ask them? There are prob lots of ppl waiting and if no build week yet then the ordered isn't confirmed and they can change the spec for whoever they "tag" it too. Pretty sure that's what happened with mine, person who placed order failed finance check so they just tagged car to me instead hence how I ordered April and being built this week!!

Sorry didn't copy original to respond not quite sure how to do that ha ha


----------



## davida-p

GlasgowEd said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spoken to Audi and it seems there is a delay in handing out build weeks due to the changeover of the computer system for the MY10 to MY11 for week 21 which is on the 24th May.
> 
> They said my order should be ok for Sept 1st, but will know more when I get a build week.
> (Hope they didn't have their fingers crossed behind their backs... :?) :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just been given a bulid week 22 for my car *BUT*it will NOT be a MY11 as they do not begin to build MY11 until wk 27. :?
Click to expand...

Hmmm!  I have been told by mine its week 21....And mine will be def a MY11...If they have quoted you Wk27 it might be worth trying to get hang on mainly for the engine benefits :? Depends what you think


----------



## GlasgowEd

davida-p said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spoken to Audi and it seems there is a delay in handing out build weeks due to the changeover of the computer system for the MY10 to MY11 for week 21 which is on the 24th May.
> 
> They said my order should be ok for Sept 1st, but will know more when I get a build week.
> (Hope they didn't have their fingers crossed behind their backs... :?) :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just been given a bulid week 22 for my car *BUT*it will NOT be a MY11 as they do not begin to build MY11 until wk 27. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm!  I have been told by mine its week 21....And mine will be def a MY11...If they have quoted you Wk27 it might be worth trying to get hang on mainly for the engine benefits :? Depends what you think
Click to expand...

I was also told it was wk21 for the MY11 change over but now my dealer told me it would be the 1st week in June when production starts. Not sure what to do as they have given me the choice to cancel my order and re-order for MY11. My main problem is MY11 cars will NOT be built with the SE spec and if I wanted these options I would need to order them separtely. Also they are unable to quote me a price or a delivery date. The new improved engine does not affect me as I have ordered the TDi.


----------



## richieshore

GlasgowEd said:


> I have just been given a bulid week 22 for my car *BUT*it will NOT be a MY11 as they do not begin to build MY11 until wk 27. :?


Hmmm!  I have been told by mine its week 21....And mine will be def a MY11...If they have quoted you Wk27 it might be worth trying to get hang on mainly for the engine benefits :? Depends what you think[/quote]

I was also told it was wk21 for the MY11 change over but now my dealer told me it would be the 1st week in June when production starts. Not sure what to do as they have given me the choice to cancel my order and re-order for MY11. My main problem is MY11 cars will NOT be built with the SE spec and if I wanted these options I would need to order them separtely. Also they are unable to quote me a price or a delivery date. The new improved engine does not affect me as I have ordered the TDi.[/quote]

Don't understand why you wouldn't wait and get the 'newer' model, yeah you'll have to pay a little more for the SE spec but you get xenons and LED's for free (worth over 1000)(with the s-line)!


----------



## marko

If you have an existing customer order for an SLIne SE - then Audi have agreed to build the MY11 car to that SE spec. This is clearly set out in Audi UK pricing letter to dealers (posted elsewhere on here). I also have this in writing from my dealer.


----------



## Francid

Wow marko, just noticed your car changes in past couple years haha what do you do, swop it every year?


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Some encouraging news here. I've ordered Xenons on mine so hoping I just slip into the new model so that I can have that cash back.

Got a nice email from the leasing company this morning, basically hounding their head of fleet sales at Audi. I'll let you know what response I get.


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

We got our new Ibis TTR on Monday. We only waited 2 months but whatever your wait time, it is deffo worth it. A fantastic car. Love the looks and love the sound too. Can't wait for the weekend so we can go on a long drive an also so I can play with the sat nav etc.

Regards

Spencer


----------



## marko

Francid said:


> Wow marko, just noticed your car changes in past couple years haha what do you do, swop it every year?


Lol - yes it looks like that - and I haven't included the A4 and A6 before my first TT. But I have actually had my latest TTC well over 2 years ( a record for me!) but wanted to swap near end of Audi warranty.

Ordered an Sline SE before facelift issue cropped up and got lucky with my order now being for an MY11 car but with all SE spec.


----------



## Francid

Does any one know how many stages there are during build? does it actually take a whole week?!


----------



## Rachael

Rachael said:


> Getting more excited by the day about taking delivery of my new car, so found my way onto here to look at some pictures in the mean time!
> 
> Ordered my TTR on 26th Feb, with a week 17 build date...so hoping and praying that they get cracking with it first thing Monday morning, so I can have it mid - late May! Please Audi?  And then all I ask for is a hot and sunny June!


Update - picking it up on Monday morning!  
It's not very often I will the weekends to go quickly....! 
Feels like it's taken forever, but I know 3 months is quite quick compared to how long some of you have had to wait. Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## Francid

I got a call today saying production complete and they will call again on wed to give me an ETA but he thinks 2-3 weeks now  can't wait!!!! Top down weather is defo on it's way!!!!


----------



## JustinTTR

I also got a call today to say the car is in the final build stage (whatever that means) and will be here in 2-3 weeks!
So excited!


----------



## hoss23

Ordered TT coupe TDI through leasing company on 1st March - current delivery date is mid July in UK. They have an online site which gives the updated delivery date (don't hassle us, sunshine...) though not the build week and its still showing the same date they gave me on order. It's in Brilliant Red which is discontinued for MY11 so we'll see if that complicates matters.

I put the comfort and technology packs on it - wonder if I've got the 'flying pig delivery date' pack free of charge?

I'll keep my existing lease car until this one appears so it isn't the end of the world, but at least this forum has managed my expectations around rapid delivery....


----------



## davida-p

I'm depressed.   Still no build week. Had an email from my contact at dealership and they are still waiting. One thing they did confirm was that it will def def be the MY11 and built to SE spec. Apparently it's still on track for September 2020..sorry 2010...cynical old me! (how they know that without a build week I don't know...perhaps they had a FlashForward) Trouble is the longer the wait you start to doubt your order and want to start adding extra bits...  Even a colour change.. ahhh!
Right, going to look at other pics on here of new ttrs to cheer me up... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Then take my newly cleaned one out for a blast...you have to do something don't you


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Yep I got an email update to say 'still no update' - great thanks for that.

Im trying to cancel mine but having little joy, they're saying they need a build week to look into cancelling which seems double dutch to me, surely its easier to cancel before it's a confirmed order. Finding it difficult to get any advice on the matter also. Its a lease company so not sure if that complicates matters.


----------



## Dabz

my leasing company tried to stiff me for the 1st 3 months rental when I wanted to cancel..a few nasty emails about poor customer service and ever expanding dates for delivery later and they just let me off


----------



## davida-p

kingoftherodeo said:


> Yep I got an email update to say 'still no update' - great thanks for that.
> 
> Im trying to cancel mine but having little joy, they're saying they need a build week to look into cancelling which seems double dutch to me, surely its easier to cancel before it's a confirmed order. Finding it difficult to get any advice on the matter also. Its a lease company so not sure if that complicates matters.


Hi King - Have you got something else lined up ok if you do cancel?


----------



## davida-p

Dabz said:


> my leasing company tried to stiff me for the 1st 3 months rental when I wanted to cancel..a few nasty emails about poor customer service and ever expanding dates for delivery later and they just let me off


I have heard some horror leasing companies stories. Never used them myself. You have to stand up to them, which sounds like you did. Respect!


----------



## Francid

kingoftherodeo said:


> Yep I got an email update to say 'still no update' - great thanks for that.
> 
> Im trying to cancel mine but having little joy, they're saying they need a build week to look into cancelling which seems double dutch to me, surely its easier to cancel before it's a confirmed order. Finding it difficult to get any advice on the matter also. Its a lease company so not sure if that complicates matters.


My dealer told me that you cant change the spec of the car once it had gone confirmed and you have a build week, at the moment with no build week the car can be tagged to another customer and they can change the spec and everything. Ask them if you can add on all lovely things and then when they say yes ask them why you can add to it but not cancel it. Its a load of cock and bull. How much deposit did you put down? if not alot, tell them you are happy to accept a refund when the car has a new buyer. Other than that, do the whole "im going to seek legal advice scenario. Even contact a no win no claims person cos they just hound them and hound them until they will be so fed up they will jsut give you your money back no hassle! :twisted:


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Thanks for your advice guys.

Yeah I have an alternative lined up if I can get my deposit back. I only put down £500 but thats not the point, I want it back.

No win no fee kinda thing sounds like an option also. The longer they leave it the more likely it is I can't cancel at a guess, like you said its not confirmed yet so there must be hundreds of customers waiting to get a build slot, no skin off their nose.


----------



## davida-p

kingoftherodeo said:


> Thanks for your advice guys.
> 
> Yeah I have an alternative lined up if I can get my deposit back. I only put down £500 but thats not the point, I want it back.
> 
> No win no fee kinda thing sounds like an option also. The longer they leave it the more likely it is I can't cancel at a guess, like you said its not confirmed yet so there must be hundreds of customers waiting to get a build slot, no skin off their nose.


I agree...infact they should even offer to buy the slot form you....lol.


----------



## sony

Reading some of this- I'd rather buy a stock car from the showroom. No waiting and still brand new!


----------



## kingoftherodeo

If you can find one mate yeah


----------



## davida-p

sony said:


> Reading some of this- I'd rather buy a stock car from the showroom. No waiting and still brand new!


If only... :?


----------



## sony

I think I may do it- see what the local dealer has in stock and if no good ring around until I could be happy with their stock car.
As long as it isn't a diesel and is an auto, 2.0T, quattro.... Actually, it might be difficult!


----------



## GlasgowEd

Try www.audinow.co.uk shows a list of Audis IN STOCK and ready for delivery.


----------



## sony

GlasgowEd said:


> Try http://www.audinow.co.uk shows a list of Audis IN STOCK and ready for delivery.


Great link, are they brand new showroom cars? None are with S-tronic though! 
Why the oxford Audi though?!


----------



## GlasgowEd

sony said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try http://www.audinow.co.uk shows a list of Audis IN STOCK and ready for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> Great link, are they brand new showroom cars? None are with S-tronic though!
> Why the oxford Audi though?!
Click to expand...

I guess the site must belong to Oxford Audi. I would imagine that they would be unregistered cars ready for delivery. Should give them a call with your requiements and see if they can help. It certainly seems that they have plenty of TT's in stock.
Good Luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## richieshore

sony said:


> Reading some of this- I'd rather buy a stock car from the showroom. No waiting and still brand new!


Problem here is that the MY11 model isn't out yet and is so much better, especially if you're going for the 2.0T, it's £145 a year cheaper on tax for a start!

I'd much rather just wait a few months but then I do have good patience.

I see you've been swayed for a new 2.0T now though... Is that the definite decision buddy?


----------



## sony

richieshore said:


> I see you've been swayed for a new 2.0T now though... Is that the definite decision buddy?


It is definite yes- S line quattro. I will be waiting for a MY11 though, that is another definite!


----------



## richieshore

sony said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've been swayed for a new 2.0T now though... Is that the definite decision buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> It is definite yes- S line quattro. I will be waiting for a MY11 though, that is another definite!
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha, sounds good mate!


----------



## pars_andy

richieshore said:


> Problem here is that the MY11 model isn't out yet and is so much better, especially if you're going for the 2.0T, it's £145 a year cheaper on tax for a start!
> 
> I'd much rather just wait a few months but then I do have good patience.
> 
> I see you've been swayed for a new 2.0T now though... Is that the definite decision buddy?


It's not £145 a year cheaper on tax. It's just the showroom tax which is so high on the old model. This just applies to the tax paid at initial registration. Road tax then drops to £200 per year.


----------



## richieshore

pars_andy said:


> It's not £145 a year cheaper on tax. It's just the showroom tax which is so high on the old model. This just applies to the tax paid at initial registration. Road tax then drops to £200 per year.


Oh I see, okay, well the emissions have put the car down 2 groups so it has dropped a little bit, think it's more like £45 a year and £145 off the showroom tax then!

Better than nothing I guess!


----------



## pars_andy

I think it's £25 cheaper per year. Still a positive though!


----------



## richieshore

pars_andy said:


> I think it's £25 cheaper per year. Still a positive though!


I don't know how much the old one's are for a year now but the new one has gone down to £155, really cheap I think, my 1.6 mini cooper costs me about £235!!


----------



## pars_andy

My apologies then. I thought it was £175 for the new 2.0


----------



## Wallsendmag

richieshore said:


> pars_andy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's £25 cheaper per year. Still a positive though!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much the old one's are for a year now but the new one has gone down to £155, really cheap I think, my 1.6 mini cooper costs me about £235!!
Click to expand...

No stop start then :wink:


----------



## sony

wallsendmag said:


> No stop start then :wink:


I've got it on the MINI and find it a right pain. I manually turn the stop/start off everytime I set off for a journey.


----------



## L9KYM

Hi

When i ordered my TTS in April I had to pay £450 tax for the first year and then the next year it drops to £225.

L9KYM


----------



## richieshore

wallsendmag said:


> No stop start then :wink:


Ha ha, no, mine's an old 51 reg, first of the new shapes, hasn't even got a proper glove box! Oh and to make it even worse it's an autotragic so no stop start even possible!


----------



## gonadthegolf

kingoftherodeo said:


> Thanks for your advice guys.
> 
> Yeah I have an alternative lined up if I can get my deposit back. I only put down £500 but thats not the point, I want it back.
> 
> No win no fee kinda thing sounds like an option also. The longer they leave it the more likely it is I can't cancel at a guess, like you said its not confirmed yet so there must be hundreds of customers waiting to get a build slot, no skin off their nose.


hi mate, I have a lwa degree and recently cancelled an order for a TTS so i've got first hand experience of this.

Did you get an order form with a delivery date on it? If you have and they cannot supply the car on that date then they are in breach and you can resile from the contract without penalty. And that means getting your £500 back. i found that the dealer just talked nonsend in a bid to confuse me. Anyway it didn't work. and they refunded me my deposit.

if you want to PM me the details i can have a look at it for you. Cheers


----------



## Francid

Got a call today saying car was "on ship" does anyone know how long it takes now??? Also not on same subject but got hit at traffic lights other day, does anyone know how to tell if car has chassis damage? Thank god wasn't my new car!!!!


----------



## davida-p

Francid said:


> Got a call today saying car was "on ship" does anyone know how long it takes now??? Also not on same subject but got hit at traffic lights other day, does anyone know how to tell if car has chassis damage? Thank god wasn't my new car!!!!


Not long from being shipped, no more than 1-2 weeks max I would say reading other posts. Yes you were lucky it wasn't your new car...perhaps its your one and only ding out of the way. :? Not sure about chassis damage, though I would say you would need and expert to look at it. Obviously the insurance would take the lead on that anyway.


----------



## marko

Hi

Just been given a build week of week 37 - (16th August) by my reckoning. Anyone got an idea how long after that I can expect delivery to Dealer?


----------



## richieshore

marko said:


> Hi
> 
> Just been given a build week of week 37 - (16th August) by my reckoning. Anyone got an idea how long after that I can expect delivery to Dealer?


How do you work out week 37 to be 16th august? Isn't just the normal weeks of the year? So 37 would be 13th Sept or am I being really thick??


----------



## richieshore

You've got the exact same order as me too! Well apart from the S-tronic. ha!

When did you put your order in?

Hopefully I'll be able to work out when mine's coming!

Thanks


----------



## marko

richieshore said:


> marko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just been given a build week of week 37 - (16th August) by my reckoning. Anyone got an idea how long after that I can expect delivery to Dealer?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you work out week 37 to be 16th august? Isn't just the normal weeks of the year? So 37 would be 13th Sept or am I being really thick??
Click to expand...

That was the date dealer gave me - didn't try to work it out 

Maybe someone will be along who knows for sure - but my dealer definitely said week 37- August 16th.

I ordered 25th March from Sheffield Audi


----------



## kingoftherodeo

I've been told that things are moving along a bit recently with my supplier just having had a few tt orders go confirmed. Hopefully see mine change next week or so.

Ordered Feb 2010 - YAWN


----------



## antrd42

I ordered earlyFeb, picking it up from the dealer on Monday.


----------



## davida-p

marko said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just been given a build week of week 37 - (16th August) by my reckoning. Anyone got an idea how long after that I can expect delivery to Dealer?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you work out week 37 to be 16th august? Isn't just the normal weeks of the year? So 37 would be 13th Sept or am I being really thick??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the date dealer gave me - didn't try to work it out
> 
> Maybe someone will be along who knows for sure - but my dealer definitely said week 37- August 16th.
> 
> I ordered 25th March from Sheffield Audi
Click to expand...

Week 37 is Sunday 12th September by my reckoning....
http://www.statelyholidaycottages.co.uk ... mbers.html


----------



## davida-p

marko said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just been given a build week of week 37 - (16th August) by my reckoning. Anyone got an idea how long after that I can expect delivery to Dealer?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you work out week 37 to be 16th august? Isn't just the normal weeks of the year? So 37 would be 13th Sept or am I being really thick??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the date dealer gave me - didn't try to work it out
> 
> Maybe someone will be along who knows for sure - but my dealer definitely said week 37- August 16th.
> 
> I ordered 25th March from Sheffield Audi
Click to expand...

So if you ordered 25th March and I ordered end of March then we are both looking at end of September if he did mean wk 37 for the build...that's bad..unless he got his week number wrong :?:


----------



## Francid

I had build week 20 which was 17th May! Takes a week to build then will go down the dock the following week and then maybe await ship for a week! Mine should arrive next week to collect


----------



## richieshore

Francid said:


> I had build week 20 which was 17th May! Takes a week to build then will go down the dock the following week and then maybe await ship for a week! Mine should arrive next week to collect


Yeah week 20 for 17th may makes sense - that also would make week 37 the 12th/13th of sept - so either the dealer had the wrong date or the wrong build week!

Guess I'm definitely waiting till christmas if I ordered in May!!


----------



## simonwooTTon

Update
Ordered 22 Feb (2010 !)
Build Week 27 - MY11 
Delivery to dealer 2 August (2010 !) subject to shipping delay(s)
Expected final delivery 5-7 days afterwards

So, best part of 6 months from order to final delivery :roll:


----------



## davida-p

simonwooTTon said:


> Update
> Ordered 22 Feb (2010 !)
> Build Week 27 - MY11
> Delivery to dealer 2 August (2010 !) subject to shipping delay(s)
> Expected final delivery 5-7 days afterwards
> 
> So, best part of 6 months from order to final delivery :roll:


I think that is a realistic time and the new MY11 change over obviously has added the delay...still on the upside its a MY11 I suppose. I must get a build week soon!!!


----------



## marko

Update on my earlier post - I have got build week 37 - spoke to dealer this morning. He made a 'mistake' with the August date - it is week commencing 13th Sept. So car will not be ready until early Oct.

Indicated my displeasure at this news (1st Sept clearly stated on order form) and they have agreed to provide me with a car from 1st Sept until my TT delivered.

They also told me that there are only 100 MY11 cars being built to the Sline SE spec :?


----------



## davida-p

marko said:


> Update on my earlier post - I have got build week 37 - spoke to dealer this morning. He made a 'mistake' with the August date - it is week commencing 13th Sept. So car will not be ready until early Oct.
> 
> Indicated my displeasure at this news (1st Sept clearly stated on order form) and they have agreed to provide me with a car from 1st Sept until my TT delivered.
> 
> They also told me that there are only 100 MY11 cars being built to the Sline SE spec :?


That's interesting. Just wondering what date my dealership is going to give me now. Hope one of those 100 is mine as well..as I have been told it will be.


----------



## ChrisReynolds

Finally I have been given some feedback on my order!

Looks like i will be one of the lucky 100, my TDI S-Line Special-Edition will be built circa the 26th of this month, however there is apparently a Audi UK computer system upgrade occurring between the 10th and 26th of July. Meaning that if my car doesnt arrive before the 10th it wont be able to be registered until after the 26th.
Anybody confirm the computer system revelation?

Either way i'm looking at a July delivery from my February 12th order.

Its been a long time coming, but I am over the moon I will be getting a MY11 with all the Spec-Ed kit. With my comfort pack and tech pack I shall be a very happy chappy.


----------



## L9KYM

Hi

I can confirm there is a new computer system at the moment, which was explained to me the other day. All the new orders have to be put manually onto this new system which is taking a long time that's what's holding up people's orders and build dates.

cheers

L9KYM


----------



## richieshore

ChrisReynolds said:


> Finally I have been given some feedback on my order!
> 
> Looks like i will be one of the lucky 100, my TDI S-Line Special-Edition will be built circa the 26th of this month, however there is apparently a Audi UK computer system upgrade occurring between the 10th and 26th of July. Meaning that if my car doesnt arrive before the 10th it wont be able to be registered until after the 26th.
> Anybody confirm the computer system revelation?
> 
> Either way i'm looking at a July delivery from my February 12th order.
> 
> Its been a long time coming, but I am over the moon I will be getting a MY11 with all the Spec-Ed kit. With my comfort pack and tech pack I shall be a very happy chappy.


You'll have to let us know if you definitely get a MY11 as I have been told that they're not releasing any of them in the UK until September to go with the 60 plate.


----------



## ChrisReynolds

I've been told I am definitely getting a MY11 with all the MY10 special edition extras.

Roll on July....


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Had you already been given a build week for end of July or did you just get that and it was just an update?


----------



## ChrisReynolds

No my build week is end of June, got this email on friday......

It was the first indication of delivery time since I placed my order.

"_The good news:

You will be getting the MY11 S-Line model with all of the MY10 S-Line Spec-Ed goodies AND all of your fitted extras (comfort pack & technology pack)

So that's one seriously kitted out car..

The bad news:

Your vehicle is due to be built circa the 26th of this month and will take roughly 2 weeks to build and ship.

IF your car gets here before then 10th then it will be registered straight away and delivered to you, however Audi UK are all having all their IT systems completely changed between the 10th and 26th of July so will not be able to register any new vehicles during this period. This means that if your vehicle does not get here before the 10th you'll have to wait until the 26th."_


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Cheers mate, that's useful stuff. Are you direct with dealer or using lease company?

Im getting updates daily but my order is locked at the moment and nothing seems to be moving, would love to have some good news like that for sure!! I ordered 3 days after you on the 15th Feb.

I won't count my chickens though :roll:


----------



## GlasgowEd

ChrisReynolds said:


> I've been told I am definitely getting a MY11 with all the MY10 special edition extras.
> 
> Roll on July....


I was told by my dealer that " dealers are being misquoted" regarding the MY11 SE models. True customers WILL get MY11 SE cars BUT all it is, is that the chassis number of the car will have a MY11 number but NOT the actual improvements. So basically what you will be getting is MY10 style car with a MY11 chassis number, therefore making it officially a MY11.

Not sure if any of this is true, but this is what was explained to me when I queried my order.


----------



## ChrisReynolds

No problem, I had put the whole thing to the back of my mind as it had been driving me crazy not knowing what was going on. I will have to use the pool car (Golf) for 2 - 4 weeks, could have been worse, the pool car used to be a Skoda Octavia - not even remote central locking.

I'm through a lease company, I could take my allowance and buy buy I like getting a new fully maintained car every 2 years.

Hope you hear about yours soon.


----------



## ChrisReynolds

GlasgowEd said:


> ChrisReynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told I am definitely getting a MY11 with all the MY10 special edition extras.
> 
> Roll on July....
> 
> 
> 
> I was told by my dealer that " dealers are being misquoted" regarding the MY11 SE models. True customers WILL get MY11 SE cars BUT all it is, is that the chassis number of the car will have a MY11 number but NOT the actual improvements. So basically what you will be getting is MY10 style car with a MY11 chassis number, therefore making it officially a MY11.
> 
> Not sure if any of this is true, but this is what was explained to me when I queried my order.
Click to expand...

That does seem to contradict what I have been told. Also doesnt make much sense to me, a MY11 car has the new bumper etc... not just a different chassis number...


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Yeah im lease as well. Hoping it comes through soon also.


----------



## richieshore

ChrisReynolds said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisReynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told I am definitely getting a MY11 with all the MY10 special edition extras.
> 
> Roll on July....
> 
> 
> 
> I was told by my dealer that " dealers are being misquoted" regarding the MY11 SE models. True customers WILL get MY11 SE cars BUT all it is, is that the chassis number of the car will have a MY11 number but NOT the actual improvements. So basically what you will be getting is MY10 style car with a MY11 chassis number, therefore making it officially a MY11.
> 
> Not sure if any of this is true, but this is what was explained to me when I queried my order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That does seem to contradict what I have been told. Also doesnt make much sense to me, a MY11 car has the new bumper etc... not just a different chassis number...
Click to expand...

That does make more sense and is pretty much what I've heard, also been told that they are not making the new model until week 27 which would be 2nd week of July? Meaning that yours is also being built too early to have the new look, engine etc...

Of course I'm pretty sure nobody actually knows anything and I really hope you do end up with the latest designs (will really suck if you don't!), so you will just have to let us know and stick some pictures up in July when it comes and only then will anybody know for sure!!

Good luck!!


----------



## davida-p

I have to say the lack and correct information from dealers seems to be fuelling the speculation around what MY you are getting. If someone has been told you are getting the MY11 and end up with a MY10 with a MY11 chassis number I think you would feel a little...miffed! I agree with Ritchie, July deliveries are likely to be MY10, though you could be surprised.  
The whole MY11 thing is their new engine and it's performance over the last one...Now that is worth the waiting time 8)


----------



## ChrisReynolds

davida-p said:


> I have to say the lack and correct information from dealers seems to be fuelling the speculation around what MY you are getting. If someone has been told you are getting the MY11 and end up with a MY10 with a MY11 chassis number I think you would feel a little...miffed! I agree with Ritchie, July deliveries are likely to be MY10, though you could be surprised.
> The whole MY11 thing is their new engine and it's performance over the last one...Now that is worth the waiting time 8)


No engine improvements for me, i'm getting a Diesel..... maybe thats how they can build earlier?

I'll be pretty p1ssed if I dont get a MY11 now, but I'm pretty sure I will, they have been quite specific in my latest update.


----------



## simonwooTTon

Chris

When did you order ? My standard TDi coupe was ordered 22/2/10 and will be with the dealer early August (2010 !) as confirmed MY11.


----------



## moominpapa

Does anyone know what happens to the car once it is recieved at the dealers? Have been told my car is at the dealers now but can't be delivered until next week...what do they do with it when it arrives? Surely it's ready straight away? I can't wait much longer!


----------



## ChrisReynolds

simonwooTTon said:


> Chris
> 
> When did you order ? My standard TDi coupe was ordered 22/2/10 and will be with the dealer early August (2010 !) as confirmed MY11.


Hi Simon., I ordered on the 12th Feb. Thats the day Audi confirmed receipt of my order.

After reading on here I had been expecting an august delivery, pretty happy with their delivery estimate all things considered. Remains to be seen what happens. But I have no reason to doubt the email stating i will get a MY11


----------



## simonwooTTon

moominpapa said:


> Does anyone know what happens to the car once it is recieved at the dealers? Have been told my car is at the dealers now but can't be delivered until next week...what do they do with it when it arrives? Surely it's ready straight away? I can't wait much longer!


Car preparation, final checks and registration with DVLA :?



ChrisReynolds said:


> simonwooTTon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris
> 
> When did you order ? My standard TDi coupe was ordered 22/2/10 and will be with the dealer early August (2010 !) as confirmed MY11.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Simon., I ordered on the 12th Feb. Thats the day Audi confirmed receipt of my order.
> 
> After reading on here I had been expecting an august delivery, pretty happy with their delivery estimate all things considered. Remains to be seen what happens. But I have no reason to doubt the email stating i will get a MY11
Click to expand...

I'm sure it will be


----------



## davida-p

Just been given my build week. w/c 16th August delivery Sept 13th. (ish) At Last !!


----------



## ChrisReynolds

davida-p said:


> Just been given my build week. w/c 16th August delivery Sept 13th. (ish) At Last !!


Congrats! Let the countdown begin........


----------



## davida-p

ChrisReynolds said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been given my build week. w/c 16th August delivery Sept 13th. (ish) At Last !!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Let the countdown begin........
Click to expand...

Thanks, I wanted it for the 1st Sep, so trying to get Audi to take my current tt in on that date as all my tax and insurance expires on the 1st...plus another two weeks trying to keep it nice and not dinging it :?


----------



## davida-p

davida-p said:


> ChrisReynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been given my build week. w/c 16th August delivery Sept 13th. (ish) At Last !!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Let the countdown begin........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I wanted it for the 1st Sep, so trying to get Audi to take my current tt in on that date as all my tax and insurance expires on the 1st...plus another two weeks trying to keep it nice and not dinging it :?
Click to expand...

Also been confirmed, MY11 and to SE spec....which is nice.


----------



## ChrisReynolds

davida-p said:


> Thanks, I wanted it for the 1st Sep, so trying to get Audi to take my current tt in on that date as all my tax and insurance expires on the 1st...plus another two weeks trying to keep it nice and not dinging it :?
> 
> Also been confirmed, MY11 and to SE spec....which is nice.


What will you do for two weeks without a car? Maybe they would offer a loaner? I had a A6 for 12 days (!!) whilst my current A3 was in for a gasket leak.

Glad another has confirmed the SE spec too


----------



## richieshore

davida-p said:


> Also been confirmed, MY11 and to SE spec....which is nice.


Congrats buddy! Make sure you get some pictures up when you get it!


----------



## davida-p

richieshore said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also been confirmed, MY11 and to SE spec....which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats buddy! Make sure you get some pictures up when you get it!
Click to expand...

Thanks Richie, will do def. Is yours due October?


----------



## davida-p

ChrisReynolds said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I wanted it for the 1st Sep, so trying to get Audi to take my current tt in on that date as all my tax and insurance expires on the 1st...plus another two weeks trying to keep it nice and not dinging it :?
> 
> Also been confirmed, MY11 and to SE spec....which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> What will you do for two weeks without a car? Maybe they would offer a loaner? I had a A6 for 12 days (!!) whilst my current A3 was in for a gasket leak.
> 
> Glad another has confirmed the SE spec too
Click to expand...

Yes hoping they will give me a runabout for the 2 week gap. (I've spent enough with them in the last 2 years )I should know soon as I have just emailed them. 
Funny thing, I will miss my red coupe..I love it, and still get such a buzz driving it....I am sure the ttr will take over where my red one left off. Might even look at the manual and see how things work this time...for a change.


----------



## richieshore

davida-p said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also been confirmed, MY11 and to SE spec....which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats buddy! Make sure you get some pictures up when you get it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Richie, will do def. Is yours due October?
Click to expand...

Well potentially - I only ordered last month and didn't have everything signed until the 19th, was told September so I decided to hope for October and expect November!

To be honest I'm not really too fussed, I'm starting a new job in January so am going to be pretty poor until then so the later the better for me really!


----------



## davida-p

Good luck with the new employment...at least it's ordered that's the main thing and you are in the system.


----------



## romfordphil

First real bit of feedback regarding my build date:

_"Hi Phil

We have not yet had a confirmed Build Week from Audi. Your file is currently showing as Factory Order Week 29 which commences on the 19th July. This is not confirmed as of yet and we will be in contact as soon as we receive any more updates from the dealer."_

Ordered on 26th March - with week 29 / July 19th is this likely to be MY11 spec?


----------



## antmanb

Complete newbie to this site only just stumbled across it.

I order my TT S-line about four weeks ago and was told to expect delivery in Sept/Oct, but i'm not that hopeful now reading through this thread. One query i've got - when i ordered mine I was told there was no special edition for the new models so those of you talking about the special edition spec - did you guys simply add all of the extras that were on the previous model special editions and foot the bill or was my dealer talking rubbish?

Cheers
Ant


----------



## marko

antmanb said:


> Complete newbie to this site only just stumbled across it.
> 
> I order my TT S-line about four weeks ago and was told to expect delivery in Sept/Oct, but i'm not that hopeful now reading through this thread. One query i've got - when i ordered mine I was told there was no special edition for the new models so those of you talking about the special edition spec - did you guys simply add all of the extras that were on the previous model special editions and foot the bill or was my dealer talking rubbish?
> 
> Cheers
> Ant


Hi Ant

The Sline special edition wasn't available from about the end of March really - most of us who ordered one before this time are getting the MY11 car with the SE features for free because Audi agreed to honour the SE orders that were taken out prior to the facelift. The sepcial edition only applied to the pre-facelift MY10 cars - so no longer available now.

S0 -when you ordered there was no Sline SEdition - so you have to spec that up and pay - so it sounds as though the salemans is right in your case. However, on the configurator there is no option to spect the titanium alloys (not that I like em anyway)


----------



## antmanb

marko said:


> Hi Ant
> 
> The Sline special edition wasn't available from about the end of March really - most of us who ordered one before this time are getting the MY11 car with the SE features for free because Audi agreed to honour the SE orders that were taken out prior to the facelift. The sepcial edition only applied to the pre-facelift MY10 cars - so no longer available now.
> 
> S0 -when you ordered there was no Sline SEdition - so you have to spec that up and pay - so it sounds as though the salemans is right in your case. However, on the configurator there is no option to spect the titanium alloys (not that I like em anyway)


Thanks for the info Marko - much appreciated, my dealer was this || close to getting an irrate phone call so i'm glad I double checked!

So I guess this is the place to hang out while you wait, and wait.....a..n..d..w....a...i....t for delivery of the new car!

Thanks again
Ant


----------



## davida-p

antmanb said:


> marko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ant
> 
> The Sline special edition wasn't available from about the end of March really - most of us who ordered one before this time are getting the MY11 car with the SE features for free because Audi agreed to honour the SE orders that were taken out prior to the facelift. The sepcial edition only applied to the pre-facelift MY10 cars - so no longer available now.
> 
> S0 -when you ordered there was no Sline SEdition - so you have to spec that up and pay - so it sounds as though the salemans is right in your case. However, on the configurator there is no option to spect the titanium alloys (not that I like em anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Marko - much appreciated, my dealer was this || close to getting an irrate phone call so i'm glad I double checked!
> 
> So I guess this is the place to hang out while you wait, and wait.....a..n..d..w....a...i....t for delivery of the new car!
> 
> Thanks again
> Ant
Click to expand...

Hi Ant, welcome to the forum. This is where it all happens and there is lots of knowledgeable people on here who know everything about TTs (sorry, i'm not one of them) 
I booked mine in March and have just got a build week for September. Due to a computer upgrade with Audi and the new 2011 model things have slowed down re build weeks. I do think this will speed up later though. You could be in luck for Sept, fingers crossed. 
Yes the SE features were only on the old 2010 model. Audi are honouring those who could order it at the time but the extra bonus for some of us is that we also get the new 2011 model as well. (sooner or later I had to get something free from Audi :lol: ) At least you will be getting a much improved engine. Anyway enjoy the forum


----------



## richieshore

antmanb said:


> Complete newbie to this site only just stumbled across it.
> 
> I order my TT S-line about four weeks ago and was told to expect delivery in Sept/Oct, but i'm not that hopeful now reading through this thread. One query i've got - when i ordered mine I was told there was no special edition for the new models so those of you talking about the special edition spec - did you guys simply add all of the extras that were on the previous model special editions and foot the bill or was my dealer talking rubbish?
> 
> Cheers
> Ant


Hi Ant,

So what exactly have you ordered then? 
I've pretty much made mine SE spec, gone for an Ibis white Coupe S-line with the 19" RS4 alloys and the Sound pack! Sounds like I ordered pretty much the same time as you. Was also told September but I'm looking forward to November!


----------



## marko

Sorry Ant..should have said Hi and welcome to the forum!

Looks like there will be a few photos of Ibis Sline TTC around Oct/Nov


----------



## antmanb

Thanks for all the welcomes. This does sound like a good place to ask questions and tap the far more knowledgable than me.

I've ordered TT Coupe S-line in phantom black and added the comfort pack, nappa leather and BOSE. I'm actually pretty patient about these things, the dealer was great when i went in cos she explained to me what she could source for immediate pick up and then explained the benefits of the new model and it was a no brainer in the end for me. The one thing that will keep me going if it is delayed is the money i'll be saving for as long as it doesn't arrive....silver linings and all that!

Ant


----------



## moominpapa

Well for me the wait is almost over... Ordered 2nd week in feb and am expecting delivery tomorrow, I don't think I'll sleep too well tonight


----------



## richieshore

antmanb said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes. This does sound like a good place to ask questions and tap the far more knowledgable than me.
> 
> I've ordered TT Coupe S-line in phantom black and added the comfort pack, nappa leather and BOSE. I'm actually pretty patient about these things, the dealer was great when i went in cos she explained to me what she could source for immediate pick up and then explained the benefits of the new model and it was a no brainer in the end for me. The one thing that will keep me going if it is delayed is the money i'll be saving for as long as it doesn't arrive....silver linings and all that!
> 
> Ant


You've added BOSE but not the sound pack? Any reason why? It's only an extra £25 for the sound pack and you get the Symphony radio and iPod connection as well as the Bose?



moominpapa said:


> Well for me the wait is almost over... Ordered 2nd week in feb and am expecting delivery tomorrow, I don't think I'll sleep too well tonight


Lucky you! Will look forward to seeing some pics up tomorrow!


----------



## davida-p

moominpapa said:


> Well for me the wait is almost over... Ordered 2nd week in feb and am expecting delivery tomorrow, I don't think I'll sleep too well tonight


Wow...don't forget..pics pics pics..just so that we can all be jealous together... :mrgreen:


----------



## antmanb

richieshore said:


> You've added BOSE but not the sound pack? Any reason why? It's only an extra £25 for the sound pack and you get the Symphony radio and iPod connection as well as the Bose?


 Yeah it was the sound pack, the BOSE was most important for me so that's what u remembered but yeah it's got the iPod connector and everything too.

Ant


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Im gutted - got my factory order status today, build week is END OF SEPTEMBER!!! Arghhhhhhhhh. It's not confirmed and the dealer thinks it might come back as others have on his books but I won't hold my breath

I ordered on 15th Feb, so it'll be about 8 months from order to delivery.

I must have been massively unlucky as almost everyone else on this thread ordered after me and have build weeks prior to mine, crazy.


----------



## davida-p

kingoftherodeo said:


> Im gutted - got my factory order status today, build week is END OF SEPTEMBER!!! Arghhhhhhhhh. It's not confirmed and the dealer thinks it might come back as others have on his books but I won't hold my breath
> 
> I ordered on 15th Feb, so it'll be about 8 months from order to delivery.
> 
> I must have been massively unlucky as almost everyone else on this thread ordered after me and have build weeks prior to mine, crazy.


That is unlucky, I can't seem to fathom out how the heck they assign build dates.  I would keep pushing them to have it brought forward


----------



## simonwooTTon

kingoftherodeo said:


> Im gutted - got my factory order status today, build week is END OF SEPTEMBER!!! Arghhhhhhhhh. It's not confirmed and the dealer thinks it might come back as others have on his books but I won't hold my breath
> 
> I ordered on 15th Feb, so it'll be about 8 months from order to delivery.
> 
> I must have been massively unlucky as almost everyone else on this thread ordered after me and have build weeks prior to mine, crazy.


That's just taking the p#ss in my book ........ :evil:


----------



## richieshore

Yeah that is pretty disgraceful but at least you're going to get the MY11 model, I'd be more pissed off if I got a MY10 this month!


----------



## kingoftherodeo

I'd happily take the MY10. That's what I ordered after all. Im getting TDI so the engine isn't a benefit for me.

I guess though the xenons I specced will now be free though


----------



## sTTranger

sorry guys but i remember when i was posting on this thread :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

brings back some painful memories


----------



## antmanb

Christ if you ordered mid feb and won't receive it til October then my May order may not even here for Christmas! That is beyond annoying.


----------



## simonwooTTon

antmanb said:


> Christ if you ordered mid feb and won't receive it til October then my May order may not even here for Christmas! That is beyond annoying.


Suggest you pray for Christmas 2010 at this rate [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## antmanb

Very good news - Just heard from the dealer and despite my order only going in in the second week of May I've got build week 35 which she said was the start of September. She said i'd get the car at the end of September - so pleased i can't tell you.

Ant


----------



## marko

antmanb said:


> Very good news - Just heard from the dealer and despite my order only going in in the second week of May I've got build week 35 which she said was the start of September. She said i'd get the car at the end of September - so pleased i can't tell you.
> 
> Ant


Great news Ant - but just shows how strange this whole process is - I ordered end of March and have build week 36!


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Tell me about it, I've got end of Sept and I ordered before both of you I think. Mine isn't even confirmed, just factory


----------



## antmanb

marko said:


> Great news Ant - but just shows how strange this whole process is - I ordered end of March and have build week 36!


None of it seems to make much sense.

Do dealerships get to reserve slots in advance of having orders for cars? I didn't pay a whole lot of attention in the dealership but she said something about the factory closing for three weeks in August but if I got my order in that week she thought it would get built not long after the factory re-opened, which (given my build week) seemingly seems to fit.

Or maybe someone at Manchester Audi cancelled an order and I managed to jump in their build slot? Seems weird but if it all works out to plan it looks like i'll have only had four and half months from order to delivery which seems pretty fast compared to most.

Ant


----------



## richieshore

I think it probably makes a difference on how you're buying the car, I imagine they have different slots available for cash, finance and hire purchase with less hire purchase slots than they have cash slots so those people have to wait longer?

Just an idea?

Oh and are you all buying cars through official Audi dealers or other companies or what?? That's bound to make a difference.


----------



## richieshore

kingoftherodeo said:


> Tell me about it, I've got end of Sept and I ordered before both of you I think. Mine isn't even confirmed, just factory


I reckon the guy you bought your car off went on holiday before he bothered to put the order in!


----------



## antmanb

richieshore said:


> I think it probably makes a difference on how you're buying the car, I imagine they have different slots available for cash, finance and hire purchase with less hire purchase slots than they have cash slots so those people have to wait longer?
> 
> Just an idea?
> 
> Oh and are you all buying cars through official Audi dealers or other companies or what?? That's bound to make a difference.


No Idea - i'm buying mine from the Manchester Audi dealership and am buying it on finance rather than cash or hire purchase.

Ant


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Mine is a lease vehicle but others who have leased on this thread had theirs months ago or at least build weeks in next few weeks.


----------



## davida-p

marko said:


> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good news - Just heard from the dealer and despite my order only going in in the second week of May I've got build week 35 which she said was the start of September. She said i'd get the car at the end of September - so pleased i can't tell you.
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Ant - but just shows how strange this whole process is - I ordered end of March and have build week 36!
Click to expand...

The whole build date thing is more like the twilight zone if you ask me. Anyway good news Ant


----------



## davida-p

Audi said that I can now bring my ttc in on the 1st sept and use one of theirs until mine is delivered.. w/c 13th sept, which is nice....might push for their demo R8 i've seen knocking about...it looks like it needs a good thrashing.


----------



## JustinTTR

Thought this thread could use some good news! Got the car this morning, in love already.


----------



## davida-p

JustinTTR said:


> Thought this thread could use some good news! Got the car this morning, in love already.


Hi Justin...looks lovely you must be over the moon and now set for some serious posing.
Get that hood down...and some more pics please


----------



## simonwooTTon

Any updates folks [smiley=gossip.gif] ??


----------



## daveyboy527

Just thought I'd add my experience.

I ordered my TT 2.0TFSi Sline S-tronic approximately 2 weeks ago. I ordered through a my works car scheme. They buy in from Cardiff Audi. I was told on the day of ordering that the dealer would expect to have my car with them on the 18th October with delivery to me being within 1 week after that.

If the above turns out to be true (hope it is as I'm chomping at the bit) I don't understand why others here are having such a dreadful experience. I can order for friends and family on the same scheme (corporate perks and all that) .... so if any of you want to marry my sister in order to get your car quicker just let me know!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## richieshore

daveyboy527 said:


> Just thought I'd add my experience.
> 
> I ordered my TT 2.0TFSi Sline S-tronic approximately 2 weeks ago. I ordered through a my works car scheme. They buy in from Cardiff Audi. I was told on the day of ordering that the dealer would expect to have my car with them on the 18th October with delivery to me being within 1 week after that.
> 
> so if any of you want to marry my sister in order to get your car quicker just let me know!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Photos of the sister? :wink:


----------



## simonwooTTon

> Photos of the sister? :wink:


Nice one !!


----------



## antmanb

richieshore said:


> daveyboy527 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd add my experience.
> 
> I ordered my TT 2.0TFSi Sline S-tronic approximately 2 weeks ago. I ordered through a my works car scheme. They buy in from Cardiff Audi. I was told on the day of ordering that the dealer would expect to have my car with them on the 18th October with delivery to me being within 1 week after that.
> 
> so if any of you want to marry my sister in order to get your car quicker just let me know!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of the sister? :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davida-p

simonwooTTon said:


> Any updates folks [smiley=gossip.gif] ??


I am till looking to take delivery w/c 13 sept. if it's the next day on my birthday (22 again) then all the better [smiley=crowngrin.gif] As mine goes on the 1st sept they are looking to let me try the ttrs or tts   until mine decides to make an appearance.


----------



## davida-p

antmanb said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveyboy527 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd add my experience.
> 
> I ordered my TT 2.0TFSi Sline S-tronic approximately 2 weeks ago. I ordered through a my works car scheme. They buy in from Cardiff Audi. I was told on the day of ordering that the dealer would expect to have my car with them on the 18th October with delivery to me being within 1 week after that.
> 
> so if any of you want to marry my sister in order to get your car quicker just let me know!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of the sister? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Iv'e got a sister going begging...


----------



## vagman

richieshore said:


> daveyboy527 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd add my experience.
> 
> I ordered my TT 2.0TFSi Sline S-tronic approximately 2 weeks ago. I ordered through a my works car scheme. They buy in from Cardiff Audi. I was told on the day of ordering that the dealer would expect to have my car with them on the 18th October with delivery to me being within 1 week after that.
> 
> so if any of you want to marry my sister in order to get your car quicker just let me know!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of the sister? :wink:
Click to expand...

If you get the car quicker....................does it matter what she looks like. :roll: :wink:


----------



## TAL58

Thought I'd pass on the latest info from my order....

I've been reading this thread a lot, probably because I'm a lot like you ( Tearing my hair out in anticipation )
I ordered on 20th April, got a call yesterday and the TTS is been built week 29 ( Monday 19th July ).

Any ideas how long it takes from build week to delivery?

Asked to confirm it is a MY11, they seemed unsure - what do you think?


----------



## simonwooTTon

Time from build week to delivery to dealer approx 4/5 weeks :-| 
Dealer needs the car for 4/5 days to register and prepare delivery :-|

As for MY10 vs MY11, I'd put money on MY11 but your dealer should be able to confirm very shortly if not already


----------



## romfordphil

Just been told its now late August and still no confirmed build week although have a tentative week 29 aka 19th July.

I'll avoid disappointment again by expecting delivery in September shall I? Ordered mine mid March.


----------



## davida-p

romfordphil said:


> Just been told its now late August and still no confirmed build week although have a tentative week 29 aka 19th July.
> 
> I'll avoid disappointment again by expecting delivery in September shall I? Ordered mine mid March.


I reckon you might be lucky and get it mid to late sept. I ordered mine late march and now due early to mid sept
Fingers crossed...like so many!


----------



## hoss23

Here's an update from me:

Ordered 1st March via lease company who are still sticking to the original predicted delivery date of early august (5 months)

I've been speaking to the lease company every week to push the dealer, but there's no confirmed build week yet, with a tentative estimate of week 30 (end July). The order has gone MY11 as Audi have discontinued the colour and wheels I ordered, and have sent the new specs.

I'll challenge them more this week as the promised delivery date clearly isn't credible - sounds like its looking more like September or October not that they are brave enough to tell me.

Both this major national leasing company and one of its competitors quoted 12-20 weeks delivery for a TT when I ordered in March and still are today - I wonder how often they actually manage to deliver in this range?


----------



## emjb

Hi,

I ordered my TT 25th of June, have a delivery estimation mid - end of October. Car is due at the dealers end of sept/early october. I really think it depends on which dealer you go to and who has what allocations remaining.


----------



## richieshore

emjb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered my TT 25th of June, have a delivery estimation mid - end of October. Car is due at the dealers end of sept/early october. I really think it depends on which dealer you go to and who has what allocations remaining.


Who's given you the delivery estimation? If it's the dealer then i'm afraid they don't have a clue and you'll be lucky to see your car by November!

I ordered in May and my dealer reckons September but I'm really not getting my hopes up, I'm expecting November!


----------



## kingoftherodeo

I just got a build week of 31. How exciting.

Not sure when I'll get it but at least it's confirmed now


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Turns out it's week 30, not 31. Even better!


----------



## Gobbion

Ordered mine 28 May - still waiting for build date. Looks like I'll get stung with the new VAT rate.


----------



## kingoftherodeo

My situation is crazy. I ordered on 15th Feb - TDI SE model, ibis white.

I got a build week of September about 3 weeks ago, but it was only factory order, not confirmed.

My supplier rang me to say he was going to put another order down for me, to whatever spec I want because he thought it would be built sooner. They think that Audi are delaying building the SE models. To be honest it looks like they were right as I ordered the second one two weeks ago and already have a build week in 2 weeks time!

Im totally baffled by the whole thing but the good news is I get petrol instead of diesel and a few new features I wanted!


----------



## antmanb

kingoftherodeo said:


> Turns out it's week 30, not 31. Even better!


Congratulations! If i recall correctly didn't you order early February and not have a build week while others ordering later were getting schedule ones?

You must be over the moon - so are you expecting delivery mid/late Augst?

Ant


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Yep. See me reply before yours.

I'm over the moon mate. At a guess yeah I reckon it's likely to be mid/late August.


----------



## hoss23

I've just had an update on my order - sadly not good news.

Ordered 1st March, build week still unconfirmed and the estimated delivery date from the lease company has now moved from 8th August to 1st October. That's 30 weeks from order if it doesn't slip any further.


----------



## simonwooTTon

hoss23 said:


> I've just had an update on my order - sadly not good news.
> 
> Ordered 1st March, build week still unconfirmed and the estimated delivery date from the lease company has now moved from 8th August to 1st October. That's 30 weeks from order if it doesn't slip any further.


Ridiculous :x

I ordered 22 Feb 2010 and have early Aug delivery to dealer 'unconfirmend' at present. I'm not holding my breathe at all.


----------



## antmanb

simonwooTTon said:


> hoss23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just had an update on my order - sadly not good news.
> 
> Ordered 1st March, build week still unconfirmed and the estimated delivery date from the lease company has now moved from 8th August to 1st October. That's 30 weeks from order if it doesn't slip any further.
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous :x
> 
> I ordered 22 Feb 2010 and have early Aug delivery to dealer 'unconfirmend' at present. I'm not holding my breathe at all.
Click to expand...

Have u got a confirmed build week yet? Early august delivery would mean your car would have been built by now or at least be being built. I have been told the build week is confirmed 3 or 4 weeks in advance so if it still hadn't been confirmed I would suggest it won't be built before early - mid august.

Ant


----------



## Scottish4me

Hello everyone. Thought I would join in just order my TT TDi Sport at end of June, in Ibis White. Estimate is Nov 25th with dealer however they will re-confirm the estimate in 2 weeks time as it was there estimate (they just made it up) so hope this comes back to October as they reakon the delivery of he 2011 is much quicker. Will keep you posted when I here anything.


----------



## davida-p

Scottish4me said:


> Hello everyone. Thought I would join in just order my TT TDi Sport at end of June, in Ibis White. Estimate is Nov 25th with dealer however they will re-confirm the estimate in 2 weeks time as it was there estimate (they just made it up) so hope this comes back to October as they reakon the delivery of he 2011 is much quicker. Will keep you posted when I here anything.


Welcome, There does seem to be a wait on average from 3-6 months, with further delays due to the facelift. I do think they will start to get back on track, though I would advice patience. What spec did you go for?


----------



## Scottish4me

Nothing too exciting, Short Shift, Multi Func Steering Wheel, Bluetooth, Electric Folding Mirrors, Interior light Pack and Sunband (although I dont know what the sundband will look like). All looks very confusing with everyones delivery dates, Im stuck with a Ford Focus Hire Car folowing my car being stolen a couple of months ago. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## davida-p

Scottish4me said:


> Nothing too exciting, Short Shift, Multi Func Steering Wheel, Bluetooth, Electric Folding Mirrors, Interior light Pack and Sunband (although I dont know what the sundband will look like). All looks very confusing with everyones delivery dates, Im stuck with a Ford Focus Hire Car folowing my car being stolen a couple of months ago. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry to hear that.  What car did you have stolen and did your insurance company come up to scratch?


----------



## Scottish4me

I had a Golf GTD 170BHP in Black so thought I would cheer myself up with a TT. Hoping its much better as I did not test drive one, wanted to savour the moment but that looks a long way off going by the delays. It was a company car so insurance side was painless.


----------



## simonwooTTon

antmanb said:


> Have u got a confirmed build week yet? Early august delivery would mean your car would have been built by now or at least be being built. I have been told the build week is confirmed 3 or 4 weeks in advance so if it still hadn't been confirmed I would suggest it won't be built before early - mid august.
> 
> Ant


Last update I had was a scheduled build week 27, this went from unconfirmed to week 27 about 4 weeks ago ......


----------



## antmanb

simonwooTTon said:


> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have u got a confirmed build week yet? Early august delivery would mean your car would have been built by now or at least be being built. I have been told the build week is confirmed 3 or 4 weeks in advance so if it still hadn't been confirmed I would suggest it won't be built before early - mid august.
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> Last update I had was a scheduled build week 27, this went from unconfirmed to week 27 about 4 weeks ago ......
Click to expand...

I thought build week 27 was the week that has just finished so if it was confirmed (is that a typo in your post?) four weeks ago then u should be on track.

Ant


----------



## vagman

Ordered my TTS on 6th April. Delivery was supposed to be mid July, i.e. now, but still no build date. :x :x

My other half ordered a TTR 2.0T S-Line yesterday. She was given a provisional delivery date of Jan 2011.  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## steeve

Ordered TTS last week, expected some time in November.
I shall be without car until it turns up, so I hope its either on time or early................


----------



## ChrisReynolds

As you may know from my previous posts in this thread i ordered a TDI SE back in February, I've been told that I will receive a MY11 with the MY10 SE Specification.

Apparently the car is expected in the dealership this week, but due to a computer system upgrade they wont be able to register it until the 26th or after.... Unless i'm lucky and the upgbrade completes earlier (although working in IT I remain sceptical!)

So, seems like the looooooong wait is almost over for me. And I cant bloody wait!


----------



## davida-p

ChrisReynolds said:


> As you may know from my previous posts in this thread i ordered a TDI SE back in February, I've been told that I will receive a MY11 with the MY10 SE Specification.
> 
> Apparently the car is expected in the dealership this week, but due to a computer system upgrade they wont be able to register it until the 26th or after.... Unless i'm lucky and the upgbrade completes earlier (although working in IT I remain sceptical!)
> 
> So, seems like the looooooong wait is almost over for me. And I cant bloody wait!


Yeah Audi seemed to be going into a lockdown for a couple of weeks for the upgrade,so don't expect any comms or answers from them...Lets hope they don't get any teething probs when they are up and running again...


----------



## TTKeith

steeve said:


> Ordered TTS last week, expected some time in November.
> I shall be without car until it turns up, so I hope its either on time or early................


Snap  Ordered my TTS on 3rd July was told Oct/Nov Delivery.

Was also told that Audi UK are changing their order system so dealers will have no info for next 5 weeks


----------



## davida-p

TTKeith said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered TTS last week, expected some time in November.
> I shall be without car until it turns up, so I hope its either on time or early................
> 
> 
> 
> Snap  Ordered my TTS on 3rd July was told Oct/Nov Delivery.
> 
> Was also told that Audi UK are changing their order system so dealers will have no info for next 5 weeks
Click to expand...

5 weeks! lets hope not.


----------



## simonwooTTon

As expected, my delivery has been delayed yet again. Now expecting delivery mid-late September following the order being placed on 22 Feb 2010.

Can someone explain how Audi remain in business, are we all mugs ? [smiley=gossip.gif]

There's a cold beer in the fridge with my name on it tonight .............


----------



## ChrisReynolds

simonwooTTon said:


> As expected, my delivery has been delayed yet again. Now expecting delivery mid-late September following the order being placed on 22 Feb 2010.
> 
> Can someone explain how Audi remain in business, are we all mugs ? [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> There's a cold beer in the fridge with my name on it tonight .............


Sorry to hear that!! Remind me what stage were you at? My car is expected at the dealership this week - but I have heard nothing....

I'm starting to wonder if mine will be delayed also


----------



## antmanb

ChrisReynolds said:


> simonwooTTon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As expected, my delivery has been delayed yet again. Now expecting delivery mid-late September following the order being placed on 22 Feb 2010.
> 
> Can someone explain how Audi remain in business, are we all mugs ? [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> There's a cold beer in the fridge with my name on it tonight .............
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that!! Remind me what stage were you at? My car is expected at the dealership this week - but I have heard nothing....
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if mine will be delayed also
Click to expand...

I thought that Audi's systems went down for two weeks starting on Wednesday of this week which meant that they couldn't register any cars that were delivered which meant a delay untiltheir systems are back up and running.

Ant


----------



## jgrive

antmanb said:


> I thought that Audi's systems went down for two weeks starting on Wednesday of this week which meant that they couldn't register any cars that were delivered which meant a delay untiltheir systems are back up and running.
> 
> Ant


Correct (or at least this is what i was told as well), following a system upgrade for the Volkswagen Group.


----------



## atpc

simonwooTTon said:


> As expected, my delivery has been delayed yet again. Now expecting delivery mid-late September following the order being placed on 22 Feb 2010.
> 
> Can someone explain how Audi remain in business, are we all mugs ? [smiley=gossip.gif]


got be joking, I ordered a couple of days ago, and expect it end of Oct as on the contract,

if I havn't cancelled my old order, I should have the car in a few weeks time (ordered in May)

it seems depends on the dealer really, my dealer is in the middle of nowhere, if you dealer is in big city, you may expect more delay , my pure guess


----------



## Stirling Moss

I ordered 2 x TTS in March and were told June delivery, we are now told it will be some time in September. However we were given 2 TT courtesy cars this week free of charge until the TTS's are ready. So I cant complain really, the dealer has done what he can.


----------



## ChrisReynolds

antmanb said:


> ChrisReynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simonwooTTon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As expected, my delivery has been delayed yet again. Now expecting delivery mid-late September following the order being placed on 22 Feb 2010.
> 
> Can someone explain how Audi remain in business, are we all mugs ? [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> There's a cold beer in the fridge with my name on it tonight .............
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that!! Remind me what stage were you at? My car is expected at the dealership this week - but I have heard nothing....
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if mine will be delayed also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that Audi's systems went down for two weeks starting on Wednesday of this week which meant that they couldn't register any cars that were delivered which meant a delay untiltheir systems are back up and running.
> 
> Ant
Click to expand...

The systems are down until the 26th, just means they cant register new cars as far as i know. Shouldnt stop my car arriving at the dealership. I chased it up today and apparently they expect the car to arrive by tuesday 20th. Then depending on the system upgrade finishing I should have the car around a week after that.

But until I get a call saying the cars arrived at the dealership I will continue to worry about possible delays.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTKeith

My understanding is that whilst the upgrade is taking place no Audi dealers are receiving delivery of any new cars [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cars are still leaving factory and arriving in UK port but not leaving :!:


----------



## davida-p

Yes correct, The delivery of new cars (should) be on track for those of you with confirmed delivery dates for sept The only way to confirm this is to post when anybody hears anything and/or gets a confirmed date for sept. There seems to be quite a few of us in the same sept boat...lets hope its not named Titanic! :wink:


----------



## ChrisReynolds

Today I have been given the Chassis number of my car, which at least means it has been built!

Does anybody know if there is a way I can confirm the MY from the chassis, they have told me its a MY11, but as I'm expecting delivery immediately and with everyone else being quoted September I'm still sceptical. Thanks.


----------



## Jaws77

ordered my tt tdi s line se end of feb, tech pack. build date mid july, del date mid aug but waiting for the 1st of sept to pick her up.been told it's def a my11. dealers been great kept me informed weekly. the wait is killing me though!


----------



## phil3012

ChrisReynolds said:


> Today I have been given the Chassis number of my car, which at least means it has been built!
> 
> Does anybody know if there is a way I can confirm the MY from the chassis, they have told me its a MY11, but as I'm expecting delivery immediately and with everyone else being quoted September I'm still sceptical. Thanks.


Digit 10 should be the model year:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_Id ... ion_Number


----------



## ChrisReynolds

phil3012 said:


> ChrisReynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have been given the Chassis number of my car, which at least means it has been built!
> 
> Does anybody know if there is a way I can confirm the MY from the chassis, they have told me its a MY11, but as I'm expecting delivery immediately and with everyone else being quoted September I'm still sceptical. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Digit 10 should be the model year:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_Id ... ion_Number
Click to expand...

Hmmm my 10th digit is a '1', indicating a 2001 model year... cant be right?


----------



## ChrisReynolds

ChrisReynolds said:


> phil3012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisReynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have been given the Chassis number of my car, which at least means it has been built!
> 
> Does anybody know if there is a way I can confirm the MY from the chassis, they have told me its a MY11, but as I'm expecting delivery immediately and with everyone else being quoted September I'm still sceptical. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Digit 10 should be the model year:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_Id ... ion_Number
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm my 10th digit is a '1', indicating a 2001 model year... cant be right?
Click to expand...

Actually, it loops around!!! Mine is a 2011!! Get in.


----------



## phil3012

This might also be useful:

http://www.vehicleidentificationnumber.com/audi.html


----------



## ChrisReynolds

phil3012 said:


> This might also be useful:
> 
> http://www.vehicleidentificationnumber.com/audi.html


Thanks, its definitely a 2011. With the MY10 SE spec. Delivery some time soon, cant wait.


----------



## davida-p

I have just heard that Audis system will be up and running tomorrow (Thur 22nd) so we should all get a more accurate picture of build/delivery dates.


----------



## simonwooTTon

davida-p said:


> I have just heard that Audis system will be up and running tomorrow (Thur 22nd) so we should all get a more accurate picture of build/delivery dates.


Let's hope so - does 'accurate' exist as a word in the Audi delivery world ? They certainly understand 'Guess' .. :roll:


----------



## ChrisReynolds

davida-p said:


> I have just heard that Audis system will be up and running tomorrow (Thur 22nd) so we should all get a more accurate picture of build/delivery dates.


Thats great news, thanks for letting us know. I'm going to be watching my phone all day tomorrow now.


----------



## romfordphil

Waiting so long really puts me off going down this route in the future with Audi, sure i'm not the only one - don't they realise this? :?


----------



## antmanb

romfordphil said:


> Waiting so long really puts me off going down this route in the future with Audi, sure i'm not the only one - don't they realise this? :?


They probably do , but then mugs that we are, we just keep coming back for more! Does this really affect their sales figures? I'm guessing not otherwise they would do something about it.

Ant


----------



## davida-p

ChrisReynolds said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just heard that Audis system will be up and running tomorrow (Thur 22nd) so we should all get a more accurate picture of build/delivery dates.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great news, thanks for letting us know. I'm going to be watching my phone all day tomorrow now.
Click to expand...

Just listen out for it, it might help on the eyes... :wink: :wink:


----------



## davida-p

romfordphil said:


> Waiting so long really puts me off going down this route in the future with Audi, sure i'm not the only one - don't they realise this? :?


I am sure they do. My current factory tt order turned up in 5 weeks from order to delivery...Hey at least it makes it more desirable...when you can't have it straight away. It will be worth the wait I'm sure


----------



## TTKeith

Don't forget guys that Audi are one of the few manufactures out there that build cars to order 8) and not to stand in a field awaiting a buyer like Ford or Vauxhall :!:

That's why second hand prices are that much higher as their cars are more desiable


----------



## Scottish4me

My leasing company say that Audi updates them every week and my TTc TDi is still online for end of november but probably earlier. I ordered 5th July so 5 months hopefully worst case for me. I called Audi Glasgow yesterday on the other hand and they said if I ordered now then there is no way it will arrive before January so looks like they are covering themselves for the VAT increase because 2 months ago they said delivery was 3-4 months. I have the sneaky feeling that the change over is the main reason for delay and they are now flat out trying to deliver the new cars now, and they are passed the worst. I was only able to order the new 2011 TT as of the 10th June, so that goes some way to explain why the special edition is so problematic as they should have stopped taking orders for them back in March as others have indicated was the intention but the overlap has slowed the production down. Hope that of some help but again who really knows whats going on. Some guys at my work are having the same delays with the A5 ordered march with sept/oct delivery and they did not have a changeover to a new version this year.


----------



## ChrisReynolds

davida-p said:


> ChrisReynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just heard that Audis system will be up and running tomorrow (Thur 22nd) so we should all get a more accurate picture of build/delivery dates.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great news, thanks for letting us know. I'm going to be watching my phone all day tomorrow now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just listen out for it, it might help on the eyes... :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

 very good. I cant help but glance at it just to make sure it's still on.

Does anybody know if Audi's systems are back up and running today as was suggested yesterday?


----------



## Neville

davida-p said:


> I have just heard that Audis system will be up and running tomorrow (Thur 22nd) so we should all get a more accurate picture of build/delivery dates.


When I last spoke to Bristol Audi - Sat 17th - they advised that Audi would not be up and running until Mon 26th.

:?


----------



## ChrisReynolds

Neville said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just heard that Audis system will be up and running tomorrow (Thur 22nd) so we should all get a more accurate picture of build/delivery dates.
> 
> 
> 
> When I last spoke to Bristol Audi - Sat 17th - they advised that Audi would not be up and running until Mon 26th.
> 
> :?
Click to expand...

Monday 26th was/is the original planned date. Davida-p suggested he had heard new information.


----------



## ChrisReynolds

Just spoke to Southampton Audi, the systems are up and running as of today.


----------



## antmanb

ChrisReynolds said:


> Just spoke to Southampton Audi, the systems are up and running as of today.


And did you get any (good) news?

Ant


----------



## ChrisReynolds

antmanb said:


> ChrisReynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spoke to Southampton Audi, the systems are up and running as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> And did you get any (good) news?
> 
> Ant
Click to expand...

Not yet, my order isn't with Southampton anyway, I have just had all my servicing and other work done there for 5 or so years. Thought the least they could do was tell me if the system was up and running.

I'm still waiting, rather impatiently......

I expect it within 2 weeks max though


----------



## davida-p

Scottish4me said:


> so that goes some way to explain why the special edition is so problematic as they should have stopped taking orders for them back in March as others have indicated was the intention but the overlap has slowed the production down. Hope that of some help but again who really knows whats going on. Some guys at my work are having the same delays with the A5 ordered march with sept/oct delivery and they did not have a changeover to a new version this year.


I think you are right. I reckon dealerships took orders for SE in good faith when Audi production were not gearing up for any more. Then suddenly they were flooded with orders for SEs in conjunction with the changeover to the new MY11 and the new spec on the s lines V the old SEs. Then the computer upgrade and wham, the perfect storm.

The dealerships get the brunt of it as well I suppose and can only pass on info that they have. As the systems are up and running I would envisage they are tracing all the back orders to see which ones have been given the confirmed build dates and seeing where we all are.

Will let you know if I hear anything...keep on


----------



## davida-p

TTKeith said:


> Don't forget guys that Audi are one of the few manufactures out there that build cars to order 8) and not to stand in a field awaiting a buyer like Ford or Vauxhall :!:
> 
> That's why second hand prices are that much higher as their cars are more desiable


Good point, I purchased a new Astra a few years ago (before I saw the light) and ordered this colour with this and with that on it....Delivery...2 weeks...just had time to get to the bank!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Assuming everything is on target my TT should start to get built on Monday, whoooo!


----------



## dog2_99

just confirmed that my build WK is 30 (starts monday). He mentioned that the new system is now in place.

The dealer offered that all things being equal should be in the country Mid August then ready to pick up first week in Sept?!!! (sound right?) Dead excited...shame i am on holiday that week :?

Still all good news 

Ordered May 1st


----------



## romfordphil

Update just now from my lease company who I am ordering through:

_"Hi Phil

I have requested an update from the dealer and he has come back with the following:

"When our system is working again I will get an update sorted."

I will be in touch as soon as I have an update from the dealer.

Kind Regards,"_

I thought the systems were back up now? Really starting to agg me off the whole process is a joke.


----------



## ChrisReynolds

romfordphil said:


> Update just now from my lease company who I am ordering through:
> 
> _"Hi Phil
> 
> I have requested an update from the dealer and he has come back with the following:
> 
> "When our system is working again I will get an update sorted."
> 
> I will be in touch as soon as I have an update from the dealer.
> 
> Kind Regards,"_
> 
> I thought the systems were back up now? Really starting to agg me off the whole process is a joke.


I know how you feel, but apparently the systems have been going up one by one, dealer by dealer. Supposedly today is the day that all of them should be completed.

Hopefully we will get some good news shortly.

I know my car has been built, but i dont know if its sat at a port, or even undergoing checks at the dealers [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dog2_99

@ RomfordPHIL did you order from Romford? i did and they confirmed last wk that the build starts today?

Out of interest how long does it take to build?


----------



## ChrisReynolds

dog2_99 said:


> @ RomfordPHIL did you order from Romford? i did and they confirmed last wk that the build starts today?
> 
> Out of interest how long does it take to build?


From my understanding it takes supposedly 4-5 weeks from build to delivery/collection. Although I'm now on week 4 and have no idea when i'm getting it....


----------



## dog2_99

ChrisReynolds said:


> dog2_99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ RomfordPHIL did you order from Romford? i did and they confirmed last wk that the build starts today?
> 
> Out of interest how long does it take to build?
> 
> 
> 
> From my understanding it takes supposedly 4-5 weeks from build to delivery/collection. Although I'm now on week 4 and have no idea when i'm getting it....
Click to expand...

Wow your close then  i cant wait been without a car for 3months now


----------



## romfordphil

dog2_99 said:


> @ RomfordPHIL did you order from Romford? i did and they confirmed last wk that the build starts today?
> 
> Out of interest how long does it take to build?


Hi, i'm actually ordering through an online lease company - think their office is based somewhere up north! But you'd assume they would place the order with the Harold Wood dealership which is closest to me wouldn't you Can't say I know for sure though.


----------



## Kalibre46

hhmmm. Just ordered my TT coupe on Saturday but yet to hear a scheduled build week coming from the new scheduling system. Hopefully I'll hear something today, although from what others are saying the 'october' estimate the dealer had might be a tad optimistic. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dog2_99

it was my understanding that they do it with what ever dealership matches thier price?? probably wrong :?

one last question:

if it takes 5wks (assume the worst) from start build (ie today) it would place me around 27th August ish...if i want the new plates will have to wait until Sept to pick it up?


----------



## kingoftherodeo

dog2_99 said:


> just confirmed that my build WK is 30 (starts monday). He mentioned that the new system is now in place.
> 
> The dealer offered that all things being equal should be in the country Mid August then ready to pick up first week in Sept?!!! (sound right?) Dead excited...shame i am on holiday that week :?
> 
> Still all good news
> 
> Ordered May 1st


Me too. Wonder how long it's going to take. Would be really nice to have it by the end of August.


----------



## richieshore

Kalibre46 said:


> hhmmm. Just ordered my TT coupe on Saturday but yet to hear a scheduled build week coming from the new scheduling system. Hopefully I'll hear something today, although from what others are saying the 'october' estimate the dealer had might be a tad optimistic. Fingers crossed.


Ha ha ha ha, is this a joke? You ordered Saturday and are hoping to hear about a build week today? I ordered in May and still have no idea! I'm hoping for October so pretty sure you've got no chance I'm afraid! :lol:


----------



## romfordphil

richieshore said:


> Kalibre46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hhmmm. Just ordered my TT coupe on Saturday but yet to hear a scheduled build week coming from the new scheduling system. Hopefully I'll hear something today, although from what others are saying the 'october' estimate the dealer had might be a tad optimistic. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha, is this a joke? You ordered Saturday and are hoping to hear about a build week today? I ordered in May and still have no idea! I'm hoping for October so pretty sure you've got no chance I'm afraid! :lol:
Click to expand...

Ordered in March and still no build date [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jaws77

Just had a lovely phone call from my audi dealer, my car is about to leave the port and should be here in a week or two, only problem is that i'm waiting till sept 1 to register it!


----------



## davida-p

Jaws77 said:


> Just had a lovely phone call from my audi dealer, my car is about to leave the port and should be here in a week or two, only problem is that i'm waiting till sept 1 to register it!


At least it will be on UK soil and Sept is not far away...Ohhhh the anticipation.....


----------



## Jaws77

davida-p said:


> Jaws77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a lovely phone call from my audi dealer, my car is about to leave the port and should be here in a week or two, only problem is that i'm waiting till sept 1 to register it!
> 
> 
> 
> At least it will be on UK soil and Sept is not far away...Ohhhh the anticipation.....
Click to expand...

tell me about it, its like waiting for my first child all over again!


----------



## ChrisReynolds

Jaws77 said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a lovely phone call from my audi dealer, my car is about to leave the port and should be here in a week or two, only problem is that i'm waiting till sept 1 to register it!
> 
> 
> 
> At least it will be on UK soil and Sept is not far away...Ohhhh the anticipation.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell me about it, its like waiting for my first child all over again!
Click to expand...

I know what you mean!

Who cares about the second one?!


----------



## richieshore

Jaws77 said:


> Just had a lovely phone call from my audi dealer, my car is about to leave the port and should be here in a week or two, only problem is that i'm waiting till sept 1 to register it!


Why bother waiting? I think I'd rather the 10 plate, looks better than a 60 aesthetically and I really can't see it making a difference on re-sale, I look at mileage and not the number plate. Just personal opinion of course, maybe you prefer the 60?


----------



## ChrisReynolds

I now know my vehicle reg........ 

Apparently my car is en route to the dealers and it seems it was lucky that it has been late. The dealership were broken into and paint stripper chucked over most of their stock!!

Lucky escape hey! Imagine what would have happened then if my car got covered!


----------



## simonwooTTon

ChrisReynolds said:


> I now know my vehicle reg........
> 
> Apparently my car is en route to the dealers and it seems it was lucky that it has been late. The dealership were broken into and paint stripper chucked over most of their stock!!
> 
> Lucky escape hey! Imagine what would have happened then if my car got covered!


Which dealer Chris ?


----------



## ChrisReynolds

simonwooTTon said:


> ChrisReynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now know my vehicle reg........
> 
> Apparently my car is en route to the dealers and it seems it was lucky that it has been late. The dealership were broken into and paint stripper chucked over most of their stock!!
> 
> Lucky escape hey! Imagine what would have happened then if my car got covered!
> 
> 
> 
> Which dealer Chris ?
Click to expand...

I'm through a Leasing Company so dont actually know. Sorry. I'm intrigued to know myself, wondered if any body on here had heard of it.


----------



## davida-p

ChrisReynolds said:


> simonwooTTon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisReynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now know my vehicle reg........
> 
> Apparently my car is en route to the dealers and it seems it was lucky that it has been late. The dealership were broken into and paint stripper chucked over most of their stock!!
> 
> Lucky escape hey! Imagine what would have happened then if my car got covered!
> 
> 
> 
> Which dealer Chris ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm through a Leasing Company so dont actually know. Sorry. I'm intrigued to know myself, wondered if any body on here had heard of it.
Click to expand...

 Just done a search and have found nothing, its bound to become news soon. Lucky escape...Anybody know anything?   
Not long to the 1st Chris, should be a week behind you...


----------



## romfordphil

Update today:

_Hi Phil

The dealer has informed me of the following:

"Awaiting Shipment to the UK."

This means that your vehicle is due to land at the dealers in around 3-4 weeks.

Please let me know if you have any other queries.

Kind Regards,_

FINALLY!! Am I safe to start getting overly excited without the fear of it being a false dawn??


----------



## antmanb

Courtesy call today from Manchester Audi to say that their systems are still down and they aren't expecting to get them back before Monday. I was promised a call on Tuesday to give me an update on the order. Hopefully that call will be to confirm the build week as it will be four weeks before the scheduled build weeks.

Ant


----------



## Megacatt

Having ordered in early April and been given a tentative build week 31 I rang the dealer today for an update. To my pleasant surprise he said "confirmed build week 30 - they've started". I have managed to restrain myself 'til now but I now officially can't wait. I'm assuming delivery first week in Sept.


----------



## ronxdude

romfordphil said:


> Update today:
> 
> _Hi Phil
> 
> The dealer has informed me of the following:
> 
> "Awaiting Shipment to the UK."
> 
> This means that your vehicle is due to land at the dealers in around 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any other queries.
> 
> Kind Regards,_
> 
> FINALLY!! Am I safe to start getting overly excited without the fear of it being a false dawn??


This gives me hope I will get mine. 
Audi Dealerships kept saying things like my order won't go through or I won't get the car if I order from leasing companies :S

Glad yours is working out for you dude! Placing my order tomorrow given my finance checks and stuff go through. Got 289+vat on a 3+23 basis on a white coupe with parking sensors.


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Megacatt said:


> Having ordered in early April and been given a tentative build week 31 I rang the dealer today for an update. To my pleasant surprise he said "confirmed build week 30 - they've started". I have managed to restrain myself 'til now but I now officially can't wait. I'm assuming delivery first week in Sept.


Should get it a little sooner. Normally 4-5 weeks in all I hear. Mine is build week 30 too and I was told mid to late august delivery


----------



## dog2_99

kingoftherodeo said:


> Megacatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having ordered in early April and been given a tentative build week 31 I rang the dealer today for an update. To my pleasant surprise he said "confirmed build week 30 - they've started". I have managed to restrain myself 'til now but I now officially can't wait. I'm assuming delivery first week in Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> Should get it a little sooner. Normally 4-5 weeks in all I hear. Mine is build week 30 too and I was told mid to late august delivery
Click to expand...

I am on the same build week; if it is delivered late August would you pick it up or wait for Sept for new plates? I think I would wait but it would kill me!

Does it only take a wk to actual build in the factory?


----------



## romfordphil

ronxdude said:


> romfordphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update today:
> 
> _Hi Phil
> 
> The dealer has informed me of the following:
> 
> "Awaiting Shipment to the UK."
> 
> This means that your vehicle is due to land at the dealers in around 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any other queries.
> 
> Kind Regards,_
> 
> FINALLY!! Am I safe to start getting overly excited without the fear of it being a false dawn??
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me hope I will get mine.
> Audi Dealerships kept saying things like my order won't go through or I won't get the car if I order from leasing companies :S
> 
> Glad yours is working out for you dude! Placing my order tomorrow given my finance checks and stuff go through. Got 289+vat on a 3+23 basis on a white coupe with parking sensors.
Click to expand...

So they are saying all leasing companies are frauds lol rubbish how can they outright lie through their teeth! I could understand some doubt if i'd paid anything upfront... but I haven't paid a single penny and my first payment of 3 months comes 1-2 weeks AFTER i've got the car!

Good luck too that sounds like a quality deal :mrgreen:


----------



## Megacatt

If it was late August then I would wait for the new plate; but it would be hard!


----------



## ChrisReynolds

I'm through a leasing company, ordered 12th Feb just been scheduled in for delivery next week on Wednesday 4th August!!! 

Been a long wait, but it will be worth it! One of the lucky ones to have a MY11 but all the MY10 Special Edition additions.


----------



## kingoftherodeo

I'm gonna take it whenever it arrives mate. It's a lease car so plate makes no difference to me or it's resale as that's not my concern. I've waited since Feb so won't wait a week longer than I have to


----------



## bryan m

I have been confirmed build week 31 (next week hurrah!!) and delivery in 1st Week of September for my SLine SE


----------



## marko

Got an updated build week of 36 now - creeping forward a bit - anyone any idea when week 36 is?


----------



## blackers

Week 36 is the week beginning 6th September


----------



## Scottish4me

marko said:


> Got an updated build week of 36 now - creeping forward a bit - anyone any idea when week 36 is?


Marko - when did you order your car to get the week 36 build, will help me judge my build week. I ordered begining of July.


----------



## Neville

Scottish4me said:


> marko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an updated build week of 36 now - creeping forward a bit - anyone any idea when week 36 is?
> 
> 
> 
> Marko - when did you order your car to get the week 36 build, will help me judge my build week. I ordered begining of July.
Click to expand...

I ordered mine 12th June - "scheduled" build date week 40.


----------



## Kalibre46

hhmm, so by the figures above it's about 17 weeks lead time. If we count my order as being done tomorrow (actually ordered laster week but I've changed the spec twice!) that would make my build week the 26th Nov, with est delivery a month later......

The dealer gave me an estimated delivery date of the 18th of October when I signed. Now Audi are either ramping up production or he's telling porkies. That also makes me nervous because of the proximity to the VAT rise.

Whataya think?


----------



## richieshore

Kalibre46 said:


> hhmm, so by the figures above it's about 17 weeks lead time. If we count my order as being done tomorrow (actually ordered laster week but I've changed the spec twice!) that would make my build week the 26th Nov, with est delivery a month later......
> 
> The dealer gave me an estimated delivery date of the 18th of October when I signed. Now Audi are either ramping up production or he's telling porkies. That also makes me nervous because of the proximity to the VAT rise.
> 
> Whataya think?


Definitely porkies mate! Although it's not so much porkies and more that they just don't know and give an optimistic guesstimate!

I think judging from everyone else's you should be hoping for early December.


----------



## Kalibre46

richieshore said:


> Kalibre46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hhmm, so by the figures above it's about 17 weeks lead time. If we count my order as being done tomorrow (actually ordered laster week but I've changed the spec twice!) that would make my build week the 26th Nov, with est delivery a month later......
> 
> The dealer gave me an estimated delivery date of the 18th of October when I signed. Now Audi are either ramping up production or he's telling porkies. That also makes me nervous because of the proximity to the VAT rise.
> 
> Whataya think?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely porkies mate! Although it's not so much porkies and more that they just don't know and give an optimistic guesstimate!
> 
> I think judging from everyone else's you should be hoping for early December.
Click to expand...

 Patience is not one of my forte's unfortunately. Cheers for the info.


----------



## richieshore

Kalibre46 said:


> Patience is not one of my forte's unfortunately. Cheers for the info.


Yeah I know how you feel! I feel sorry for those who ordered in Feb only just getting build dates, but then they've been upgraded to the MY11 so that's worth the wait... I ordered in May and am expecting October, the amount of times I've had to force myself not to add more extras is getting beyond a joke! :lol:


----------



## Kalibre46

richieshore said:


> Kalibre46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patience is not one of my forte's unfortunately. Cheers for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know how you feel! I feel sorry for those who ordered in Feb only just getting build dates, but then they've been upgraded to the MY11 so that's worth the wait... I ordered in May and am expecting October, the amount of times I've had to force myself not to add more extras is getting beyond a joke! :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol, ive been adding extras all week, don't tell me they let you do it up to build week! I'll be mega broke!


----------



## Scottish4me

Kalibre46 said:


> hhmm, so by the figures above it's about 17 weeks lead time. If we count my order as being done tomorrow (actually ordered laster week but I've changed the spec twice!) that would make my build week the 26th Nov, with est delivery a month later......
> 
> The dealer gave me an estimated delivery date of the 18th of October when I signed. Now Audi are either ramping up production or he's telling porkies. That also makes me nervous because of the proximity to the VAT rise.
> 
> Whataya think?


My order was confirmed 5th July with arrive at dealer date of 25th November. Assuming that the Special Editions have slowed production a bit and quiet a few people saying they have dates 1or2 weeks earlier that originally advised, I reackon that production is speeding up a bit a could reduce the times from 17 weeks down to 12-14 by the time we hit October. Glasgow Audi said last week that delivery if order say now would be into the new year, so they are covering themselves with regards the VAT change. My lease company strongly advise me that the car will arrive earlier than 25th November as is happening with some of the cars making there way thru the system now of colleagues who ordered 1 & 2 months before me. That may or may not help you.


----------



## Kalibre46

Cheers yeah that helps. I'm hoping to hear tomorrow that they've plugged the data into the new system and they've got a date. Have emailed dealer to ensure he knows I'm holding him to his October prediction! Lol


----------



## marko

Scottish4me said:


> marko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an updated build week of 36 now - creeping forward a bit - anyone any idea when week 36 is?
> 
> 
> 
> Marko - when did you order your car to get the week 36 build, will help me judge my build week. I ordered begining of July.
Click to expand...

I ordered 20th March 2010  - but I got caught up in the SLine SE farce/MY10/11 changeover - so I think this delayed orders a bit for those of us in that position - so I think my period from order to delivery is not representative - hope not!!


----------



## hobbsy

Neville said:


> Scottish4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an updated build week of 36 now - creeping forward a bit - anyone any idea when week 36 is?
> 
> 
> 
> Marko - when did you order your car to get the week 36 build, will help me judge my build week. I ordered begining of July.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered mine 12th June - "scheduled" build date week 40.
Click to expand...

I ordered my TT on 1 June and still do not have a "Build Date". Does anyone know how the "Build slots" are allocated because it certainly doesn't seem to be first come first served! :?


----------



## antmanb

> I ordered my TT on 1 June and still do not have a "Build Date". Does anyone know how the "Build slots" are allocated because it certainly doesn't seem to be first come first served! :?


Many theories, complete random lottery drawn from a month's worth if orders. Or dealerships sticking to a maximum of inputting one order a week and no more. Perhaps a random mo key flinging fecal matter at a notice board nd if it hits an order it gets processed?

Those are my best guesses so far.

Ant


----------



## davida-p

antmanb said:


> I ordered my TT on 1 June and still do not have a "Build Date". Does anyone know how the "Build slots" are allocated because it certainly doesn't seem to be first come first served! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Many theories, complete random lottery drawn from a month's worth if orders. Or dealerships sticking to a maximum of inputting one order a week and no more. Perhaps a random mo key flinging fecal matter at a notice board nd if it hits an order it gets processed?
> 
> Those are my best guesses so far.posting.php?mode=quote&f=19&p=1820847&sid=1ec6f2d377654ccc4814686a7f4ed242#
> 
> Ant
Click to expand...

I ordered mine at the end of March (this year) and I still don't have a build date either. I have been told that it should be built in mid August (this year :wink: ) but have still had no conformation. I think as I was one of last of those who got in ordering the old my10 SE model (now on a new my 11 model) it has confused their assembly line and they are not quite sure where to fit it in... :lol I can hear the assembly line manager going...'SE no, done those..lets have an order from this century can we) I mean, I don't really mind, though if they could just slip mine in somewhere on the conveyor belt amongst all the other correctly up to date less confusing orders it would be much appreciated. My contact at my dealership can do no more than keep ringing and looking at the progress screen. I have given them permission to shout down the phone at Audi CS on my behalf. its nearly getting to the stage where I have forgotten what I ordered, though if an R8 turned up by mistake I will try not to look too surprised and will keep mumbling..give me the keys, give me the key,...Blimey on the flipside, hope an A1 doesn't show up either...I do have a reputation to maintain


----------



## bryan m

Also being in this waiting game but having had a confirmed build week I don't see what the problem is - all the options which make a SE can be ordered individually so you could take a normal S Line and spec it up to an SE anyway (it is just cheaper) so fail to see why it would put their production line out other than it costs them money


----------



## davida-p

bryan m said:


> Also being in this waiting game but having had a confirmed build week I don't see what the problem is - all the options which make a SE can be ordered individually so you could take a normal S Line and spec it up to an SE anyway (it is just cheaper) so fail to see why it would put their production line out other than it costs them money


Stop it! ..You are speaking logically and making sense! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kalibre46

I think I've sussed it.

The problem with the production line is a global shortage of Ibis white paint due to the number of people ordering them on this forum! Perhaps it's linked to the problems with the white Iphone 4 production too! I may be on to something here......


----------



## richieshore

Kalibre46 said:


> I think I've sussed it.
> 
> The problem with the production line is a global shortage of Ibis white paint due to the number of people ordering them on this forum! Perhaps it's linked to the problems with the white Iphone 4 production too! I may be on to something here......


Ha ha ha ha, brilliant!

The official problem with the iPhone is quite funny, because they are now made of glass and not plastic when they painted said glass with their usual White paint it didn't look the same as the White plastic (funny that). This is the only issue and apple won't release it until they can get a paint that looks exactly the same!


----------



## hobbsy

antmanb said:


> I ordered my TT on 1 June and still do not have a "Build Date". Does anyone know how the "Build slots" are allocated because it certainly doesn't seem to be first come first served! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Many theories, complete random lottery drawn from a month's worth if orders. Or dealerships sticking to a maximum of inputting one order a week and no more. Perhaps a random mo key flinging fecal matter at a notice board nd if it hits an order it gets processed?
> 
> Those are my best guesses so far.
> 
> Ant
Click to expand...

I think that Ant has got it right with the monkey flinging faecal matter and it's now on strike for more nuts !


----------



## davida-p

hobbsy said:


> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my TT on 1 June and still do not have a "Build Date". Does anyone know how the "Build slots" are allocated because it certainly doesn't seem to be first come first served! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Many theories, complete random lottery drawn from a month's worth if orders. Or dealerships sticking to a maximum of inputting one order a week and no more. Perhaps a random mo key flinging fecal matter at a notice board nd if it hits an order it gets processed?
> 
> Those are my best guesses so far.
> 
> Ant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that Ant has got it right with the monkey flinging faecal matter and it's now on strike for more nuts !
Click to expand...

You can just picture it on the Audi production line....And the next person to get their car built IS.......lets just wait to the wheel stops spinning....Its Bob from Buckinghamshire...come on down! :lol:


----------



## Kalibre46

richieshore said:


> Kalibre46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've sussed it.
> 
> The problem with the production line is a global shortage of Ibis white paint due to the number of people ordering them on this forum! Perhaps it's linked to the problems with the white Iphone 4 production too! I may be on to something here......
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha, brilliant!
> 
> The official problem with the iPhone is quite funny, because they are now made of glass and not plastic when they painted said glass with their usual White paint it didn't look the same as the White plastic (funny that). This is the only issue and apple won't release it until they can get a paint that looks exactly the same!
Click to expand...

I'm not happy with the whole glass thing, it is so fragile compared to the older models. My first handset developed scratches almost immediately but then the home button stopped working so it had to be replaced. The second handset I dropped (I know I know...) not from a great height and the whole bloody front smashed! Now awaiting my third handset and a bullet proof case to go with it.

Back on topic, I still haven't heard from the dealer about my expected delivery date. Think I'll start chasing daily next week. :lol:


----------



## simonwooTTon

Kalibre46 said:


> I think I've sussed it.
> 
> The problem with the production line is a global shortage of Ibis white paint due to the number of people ordering them on this forum! Perhaps it's linked to the problems with the white Iphone 4 production too! I may be on to something here......


Nice


----------



## ronxdude

romfordphil said:


> ronxdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romfordphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update today:
> 
> _Hi Phil
> 
> The dealer has informed me of the following:
> 
> "Awaiting Shipment to the UK."
> 
> This means that your vehicle is due to land at the dealers in around 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any other queries.
> 
> Kind Regards,_
> 
> FINALLY!! Am I safe to start getting overly excited without the fear of it being a false dawn??
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me hope I will get mine.
> Audi Dealerships kept saying things like my order won't go through or I won't get the car if I order from leasing companies :S
> 
> Glad yours is working out for you dude! Placing my order tomorrow given my finance checks and stuff go through. Got 289+vat on a 3+23 basis on a white coupe with parking sensors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they are saying all leasing companies are frauds lol rubbish how can they outright lie through their teeth! I could understand some doubt if i'd paid anything upfront... but I haven't paid a single penny and my first payment of 3 months comes 1-2 weeks AFTER i've got the car!
> 
> Good luck too that sounds like a quality deal :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Its actually 299+vat i found out..oh well still a great deal! Cant believe the price u got urs at!!

And my finance has passed so ive ordered it!   the wait for coupes isn't as long as the roadsters, and mine is standard - heard the s-lines take longer, and technology/music pack can take even longer. just want to get the build week already so i can start couting down the days


----------



## gonadthegolf

Ok so just got back from holiday to find a letter confirming my build date.

TTS Ordered : 25th April
Letter confirming build date: 15th July
Build date: Week commencing 2nd Aug (right now)
Anticipated delivery: "4-5 weeks after build commences"


----------



## Kalibre46

Nice one, looks like you'll be a happy chappy soon, and perfect timing for the plate change.

Is a letter the official way of letting people know dates then? I was expecting a phone call from my dealer, and a damn sight sooner than 3 months after order. lol.


----------



## Gobbion

Ordered 28th May, just been told manufacturing date week 49, the dealer says that's the 1st week in December and should be OK for delivery before January to avoid increase in VAT.

I'm not pleased with the long wait and I'm pretty sure that if they build it in week 49 there's no way I'd get it before January. I feel I'm being strung along.


----------



## Kalibre46

Gobbion said:


> Ordered 28th May, just been told manufacturing date week 49, the dealer says that's the 1st week in December and should be OK for delivery before January to avoid increase in VAT.
> 
> I'm not pleased with the long wait and I'm pretty sure that if they build it in week 49 there's no way I'd get it before January. I feel I'm being strung along.


Good luck, hopefully it'll work out for you. It's stuff like this that makes me think my dealer has been lying to me. Ordered 23rd July, and the dealer is estimating Oct 18th for delivery! I've heard the coupes are going through quicker than roadsters, and I'd guess from the posts here that TTS' also seem to have a big wait next to them.


----------



## antmanb

Kalibre46 said:


> Good luck, hopefully it'll work out for you. It's stuff like this that makes me think my dealer has been lying to me. Ordered 23rd July, and the dealer is estimating Oct 18th for delivery! I've heard the coupes are going through quicker than roadsters, and I'd guess from the posts here that TTS' also seem to have a big wait next to them.


Nothing would surprise me with Audi but I would be very surprised if you only ordered on 23 July, that you would get delivery for 18 October as that would mean you would have scheduled build week 37 or 38 which sounds unlikely unless they got a a concellation and you got their build week?

Ant


----------



## davida-p

Just had build week confirmed w/c 16th August. Delivery w/c 13th Sept. Ordered end of March. Happy Days [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## davida-p

Gobbion said:


> Ordered 28th May, just been told manufacturing date week 49, the dealer says that's the 1st week in December and should be OK for delivery before January to avoid increase in VAT.
> 
> I'm not pleased with the long wait and I'm pretty sure that if they build it in week 49 there's no way I'd get it before January. I feel I'm being strung along.


I doubt it, They are being fairly realistic I think...anyway it's all in the antisipation :wink:


----------



## dog2_99

by the sounds of it i was lucky; i order mine 1st May then and they started building it 26th July...just waiting for it to come now


----------



## romfordphil

dog2_99 said:


> by the sounds of it i was lucky; i order mine 1st May then and they started building it 26th July...just waiting for it to come now


Mine got built the week before that. I'm really wanting it before the 27th August bank holiday weekend


----------



## davida-p

dog2_99 said:


> by the sounds of it i was lucky; i order mine 1st May then and they started building it 26th July...just waiting for it to come now


Blimey, well done...look forward to the pics


----------



## T7JOM

Hi All, I ordered a 2.0 TFSI COUPE QUATTRO S TRONIC S LINE on 9th July and have an estimated delivery for November from Blade Audi in Gloucester, how long does it normally take before I should hear about an actual build date? im very worried I'm gonna get caught by the vat increase.


----------



## crispin

Ordered a TDI Sline coupe June 10-15... however I ordered a LHD model...
June 30 I was given a production number 791410 but no build date
Today, Aug 3, the production number has change label to be called a commission number : whatever this is?
and a new number has been given that appears in red and is called an order number.... but still no build date ... I was hoping to get it before Christmas but looking at the dates quoted on this forum I guess that Easter 2011 is more realistic.


----------



## keith j

I ordered a 2.0 TFSi Coupe on 28th March and got caught up with the MY10/11 changeover. Because of this, whilst I'd placed the order with the dealer, it couldn't be passed through to the factory until the MY11 specs were released. I found out soon after I'd placed the order that the colour I originally ordered (Condor grey) was discontinued and the new colour range wouldn't be known for a few weeks. I think it was early May before the new colours were known, I then decided on Scuba Blue and the order could finally be placed with the factory.

Found out last week it was built on 14th July and yesterdays update from the dealer was that it is on a ship and should be with them in a few days. Seems to have been a long wait but nearly there now.


----------



## TAL58

Quick update of my TTS Coupe ( It should be a M11 Spec ? ).....

Ordered - 20th April
Build Week - w/c 19th July ( 29 I Think )
Update Today - Shipping in progress - Either at dock in UK / bobbing about on the North Sea.

Should be with me in no more than 2 weeks....
All I have to do now is decide if I want the car ASAP with my private reg on or wait for the '60' Plate and leave the private on retention

Any advise of what to look for when collecting besides : all options + extras been present / milage / price to pay etc....?


----------



## ronxdude

TAL58 said:


> Quick update of my TTS Coupe ( It should be a M11 Spec ? ).....
> 
> Ordered - 20th April
> Build Week - w/c 19th July ( 29 I Think )
> Update Today - Shipping in progress - Either at dock in UK / bobbing about on the North Sea.
> 
> Should be with me in no more than 2 weeks....
> All I have to do now is decide if I want the car ASAP with my private reg on or wait for the '60' Plate and leave the private on retention
> 
> Any advise of what to look for when collecting besides : all options + extras been present / milage / price to pay etc....?


Its a tough one, but I'd wait for '60' plate either way, will add to the value of the car when you're selling on?


----------



## kingoftherodeo

I care more about condition/mileage and fsh than the year. Unless it came down to two identical cars of different years and mileage etc then I wouldn't be fussed. Does it really add that much more? Surely buyers are likely to pay a premium for a spotless 2010 than a messy unkept 2011


----------



## richieshore

kingoftherodeo said:


> I care more about condition/mileage and fsh than the year. Unless it came down to two identical cars of different years and mileage etc then I wouldn't be fussed. Does it really add that much more? Surely buyers are likely to pay a premium for a spotless 2010 than a messy unkept 2011


I completely agree, anytime I've ever bought a car or a bike, and I've had quite a few, I have never looked at the Reg and only the mileage. Between a 10 plate and an 11 it might make a small difference but between 10 and 60 I really can't see anyone caring.


----------



## phil3012

TAL58 said:


> Quick update of my TTS Coupe ( It should be a M11 Spec ? ).....
> 
> Ordered - 20th April
> Build Week - w/c 19th July ( 29 I Think )
> Update Today - Shipping in progress - Either at dock in UK / bobbing about on the North Sea.
> 
> Should be with me in no more than 2 weeks....
> All I have to do now is decide if I want the car ASAP with my private reg on or wait for the '60' Plate and leave the private on retention
> 
> Any advise of what to look for when collecting besides : all options + extras been present / milage / price to pay etc....?


This close I would wait for the new reg.

I did some calculations on my last car which was potentially going to be delayed until mid-August. I worked out a plate change meant £500-£600 difference at 3 years old, that was on £20K car, so the gap may be wider on a TTS.


----------



## dog2_99

> This close I would wait for the new reg.
> 
> I did some calculations on my last car which was potentially going to be delayed until mid-August. I worked out a plate change meant £500-£600 difference at 3 years old, that was on £20K car, so the gap may be wider on a TTS.


i think i am going to wait; i fear i will be in the same position of having it ready in the last week of Aug.

One question if i am buying on PCP does it matter? i have a min buy price from the dealer correct? just i thought :?


----------



## Kalibre46

dog2_99 said:


> This close I would wait for the new reg.
> 
> I did some calculations on my last car which was potentially going to be delayed until mid-August. I worked out a plate change meant £500-£600 difference at 3 years old, that was on £20K car, so the gap may be wider on a TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> i think i am going to wait; i fear i will be in the same position of having it ready in the last week of Aug.
> 
> One question if i am buying on PCP does it matter? i have a min buy price from the dealer correct? just i thought :?
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter if you reach the end of the agreement and deal with audi, but should you wish to settle the finance and sell the car before the end then it may make some.


----------



## davida-p

dog2_99 said:


> This close I would wait for the new reg.
> 
> I did some calculations on my last car which was potentially going to be delayed until mid-August. I worked out a plate change meant £500-£600 difference at 3 years old, that was on £20K car, so the gap may be wider on a TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> i think i am going to wait; i fear i will be in the same position of having it ready in the last week of Aug.
> 
> One question if i am buying on PCP does it matter? i have a min buy price from the dealer correct? just i thought :?
Click to expand...

Yep, you might as well wait, as I would say you are looking at a 2 week wait before the 1st. :?


----------



## davida-p

richieshore said:


> kingoftherodeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care more about condition/mileage and fsh than the year. Unless it came down to two identical cars of different years and mileage etc then I wouldn't be fussed. Does it really add that much more? Surely buyers are likely to pay a premium for a spotless 2010 than a messy unkept 2011
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree, anytime I've ever bought a car or a bike, and I've had quite a few, I have never looked at the Reg and only the mileage. Between a 10 plate and an 11 it might make a small difference but between 10 and 60 I really can't see anyone caring.
Click to expand...

What news with yours Richie?


----------



## richieshore

davida-p said:


> What news with yours Richie?


No news, might send the dealer an e-mail tonight casually inquiring... As I mentioned a while ago I'm really not in a rush anyway so not too fussed, as long as it turns up this year so I don't get rumbled on the tax hike then I'm happy!


----------



## davida-p

richieshore said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> What news with yours Richie?
> 
> 
> 
> No news, might send the dealer an e-mail tonight casually inquiring... As I mentioned a while ago I'm really not in a rush anyway so not too fussed, as long as it turns up this year so I don't get rumbled on the tax hike then I'm happy!
Click to expand...

Yeah sure, you don't want to be stung for the extra VAT. The time will soon come, Can't believe how my wait is nearly coming to an end...Though it's not so bad for me as I can still thrash about in my coupe. Will be sad to see it go all said and done.


----------



## richieshore

davida-p said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> What news with yours Richie?
> 
> 
> 
> No news, might send the dealer an e-mail tonight casually inquiring... As I mentioned a while ago I'm really not in a rush anyway so not too fussed, as long as it turns up this year so I don't get rumbled on the tax hike then I'm happy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure, you don't want to be stung for the extra VAT. The time will soon come, Can't believe how my wait is nearly coming to an end...Though it's not so bad for me as I can still thrash about in my coupe. Will be sad to see it go all said and done.
Click to expand...

Yeah does sound good, I ordered two months after you so going on that I should be expecting November delivery which will be fine by me! Looking forward to the photo's of yours soon!


----------



## crispin

My dealer tells me that after the car is built - you can track the car through the transportation/delivery process using the chassis number ... is this true?


----------



## mermaidscry

I ordered mine in October 4th 2010 and got it about 6 weeks ago.

Joke not.

I did order it in Velvet Purple though.

I was about to give up and then it arrived.


----------



## Gobbion

T7JOM said:


> Hi All, I ordered a 2.0 TFSI COUPE QUATTRO S TRONIC S LINE on 9th July and have an estimated delivery for November from Blade Audi in Gloucester, how long does it normally take before I should hear about an actual build date? im very worried I'm gonna get caught by the vat increase.


 This is interesting, the following is my post from a couple of days ago:



Gobbion said:


> Ordered 28th May, just been told manufacturing date week 49, the dealer says that's the 1st week in December and should be OK for delivery before January to avoid increase in VAT.
> 
> I'm not pleased with the long wait and I'm pretty sure that if they build it in week 49 there's no way I'd get it before January. I feel I'm being strung along.


Guess who I ordered from?, thats right - Blade Audi in Gloucester. It could be that I ordered a 2.0 TFSI COUPE QUATTRO S TRONIC, not an S Line and that they run off different models at different times. If not its odd that I ordered about 6 weeks before T7 JOM and probably won't get the car for two months after T7 JOM's estimate. I tried to phone Blade a few times today but no reply - I'll try tomorrow and if I find an answer to how this lottery works I'll let you know.


----------



## davida-p

Gobbion said:


> T7JOM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, I ordered a 2.0 TFSI COUPE QUATTRO S TRONIC S LINE on 9th July and have an estimated delivery for November from Blade Audi in Gloucester, how long does it normally take before I should hear about an actual build date? im very worried I'm gonna get caught by the vat increase.
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting, the following is my post from a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Gobbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered 28th May, just been told manufacturing date week 49, the dealer says that's the 1st week in December and should be OK for delivery before January to avoid increase in VAT.
> 
> I'm not pleased with the long wait and I'm pretty sure that if they build it in week 49 there's no way I'd get it before January. I feel I'm being strung along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try tomorrow and if I find an answer to how this lottery works I'll let you know.
Click to expand...

No need...They spin the wheel on the production line and out pops a number...you just have to have the right balls!


----------



## m4rky

I could be wrong (and probably are) but I have always beleived that some dealers who sell in big volumes get priority with build dates over smaller dealers who sell less :?:


----------



## Kalibre46

Checked in with Harwoods Audi (Five Oaks) today to see if they have a date as yet (ordered 25th July). I explained my concerns and that the consensus is that there are still big delays. They checked the Audi forecasting system and said that it still shows a estimated delivery date of mid-late October for an S-lIne TDI coupe. They said getting a build date usually takes a couple of weeks and hopefully I should know more in a week or so.


----------



## romfordphil

Kalibre46 said:


> Checked in with Harwoods Audi (Five Oaks) today to see if they have a date as yet (ordered 25th July). I explained my concerns and that the consensus is that there are still big delays. They checked the Audi forecasting system and said that it still shows a estimated delivery date of mid-late October for an S-lIne TDI coupe. They said getting a build date usually takes a couple of weeks and hopefully I should know more in a week or so.


I ordered end of March and didn't have a build date till July so if that's anything to go by don't expect one after 2 weeks.


----------



## T7JOM

PostPosted: Today, 16:37

T7JOM wrote:Hi All, I ordered a 2.0 TFSI COUPE QUATTRO S TRONIC S LINE on 9th July and have an estimated delivery for November from Blade Audi in Gloucester, how long does it normally take before I should hear about an actual build date? im very worried I'm gonna get caught by the vat increase.

This is interesting, the following is my post from a couple of days ago:

Gobbion wrote:Ordered 28th May, just been told manufacturing date week 49, the dealer says that's the 1st week in December and should be OK for delivery before January to avoid increase in VAT.

I'm not pleased with the long wait and I'm pretty sure that if they build it in week 49 there's no way I'd get it before January. I feel I'm being strung along.

Guess who I ordered from?, thats right - Blade Audi in Gloucester. It could be that I ordered a 2.0 TFSI COUPE QUATTRO S TRONIC, not an S Line and that they run off different models at different times. If not its odd that I ordered about 6 weeks before T7 JOM and probably won't get the car for two months after T7 JOM's estimate. I tried to phone Blade a few times today but no reply - I'll try tomorrow and if I find an answer to how this lottery works I'll let you know.

Hi Gobbion,

I don't know if we are both being strung along or not, I phoned today and they said that my car is estimated build week 42 I'm buying via drivethedeal.com and whenever I speak to Blade Audi I have to go through the fleet sales dept not sure if or why that would make any difference, good luck, hope we both get them asap.


----------



## ChrisReynolds

Well........ my car was delivered today (well officially yesterday) 

So, ordered a TDI Special Edition on the 12th Feb, and delivered 5th August. So basically six months.

May be slightly exaggerated from any new orders because I got caught up in the facelift changeover. Fortunately for me, I have everything I ordered and more with the DRL's and new kit etc.

Looks amazing, I'll post pictures as soon as I have cleaned the dead bugs off the front! I think the delivery driver was in a hurry.


----------



## richieshore

ChrisReynolds said:


> Well........ my car was delivered today (well officially yesterday)
> 
> So, ordered a TDI Special Edition on the 12th Feb, and delivered 5th August. So basically six months.
> 
> May be slightly exaggerated from any new orders because I got caught up in the facelift changeover. Fortunately for me, I have everything I ordered and more with the DRL's and new kit etc.
> 
> Looks amazing, I'll post pictures as soon as I have cleaned the dead bugs off the front! I think the delivery driver was in a hurry.


What? Audi are actually letting someone have one of their precious new cars? I'm sorry but without photo evidence I refuse to believe it! Ha ha ha!


----------



## keith j

keith j said:


> I ordered a 2.0 TFSi Coupe on 28th March and got caught up with the MY10/11 changeover. Because of this, whilst I'd placed the order with the dealer, it couldn't be passed through to the factory until the MY11 specs were released. I found out soon after I'd placed the order that the colour I originally ordered (Condor grey) was discontinued and the new colour range wouldn't be known for a few weeks. I think it was early May before the new colours were known, I then decided on Scuba Blue and the order could finally be placed with the factory.
> 
> Found out last week it was built on 14th July and yesterdays update from the dealer was that it is on a ship and should be with them in a few days. Seems to have been a long wait but nearly there now.


Had a phone call from the dealer yesterday and the car is with them. Will be collecting it tomorrow. Could this be one of the first MY11 to be delivered?


----------



## richieshore

keith j said:


> Had a phone call from the dealer yesterday and the car is with them. Will be collecting it tomorrow. Could this be one of the first MY11 to be delivered?


Apart from Chris' above it's the first on here! Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## oxyjon

Just had email confirmation from dealer that my Sline Special Edition has a confirmed build week 40 and anticipated delivery date of 1st week in November(Ordered middle of March).

Due to the system change they have had to manually add the Special edition extras into the system as the new system wouldn't recognise the spec.

At last some good news !!!! Even so, 8 months is a hell of a long time to wait for a new motor, no matter how good !!!


----------



## simonwooTTon

ChrisReynolds said:


> Well........ my car was delivered today (well officially yesterday)
> 
> So, ordered a TDI Special Edition on the 12th Feb, and delivered 5th August. So basically six months.
> 
> May be slightly exaggerated from any new orders because I got caught up in the facelift changeover. Fortunately for me, I have everything I ordered and more with the DRL's and new kit etc.
> 
> Looks amazing, I'll post pictures as soon as I have cleaned the dead bugs off the front! I think the delivery driver was in a hurry.


Great news Chris - looking fwd to seeing pics


----------



## davida-p

ChrisReynolds said:


> Well........ my car was delivered today (well officially yesterday)
> 
> So, ordered a TDI Special Edition on the 12th Feb, and delivered 5th August. So basically six months.
> 
> May be slightly exaggerated from any new orders because I got caught up in the facelift changeover. Fortunately for me, I have everything I ordered and more with the DRL's and new kit etc.
> 
> Looks amazing, I'll post pictures as soon as I have cleaned the dead bugs off the front! I think the delivery driver was in a hurry.


Yes good news...bring on the pics Chris...We will need a full review as well later..if you can extract yourself from it


----------



## bryan m

Not long to go before mine arrives either - 1st week of Sept again ordered 12th Feb - can't wait to see pics

Caught the eye of a fellow TT driver in Nottingham today 10 plate TTR SLine SE in IBIS - lucky sod but he probably didn't realise I was checking out the Titanium RS4s rather than staring at his car!!


----------



## ivor bigun

left the forum for posting in wrong thread too many times


----------



## ronxdude

ivor bigun said:


> my 2nd one this year ordered 1st week in June day after I picked up the 2010 TT Roadster Sline TD SE
> I've got build week 37 and collect 13 Sept 2010 does that sound right my dealer seem very quick compared to what I have seen here (may be if you get 2 a year they can beat the queues :lol
> current car 2010 sline quatro SE was built April collected and registered May 30 2010
> new car 2011 sline tdi roadster quatro + all the options in white with 19inch alloys from SE Dark titanium coulor


what do you need 2 for? you gonna put them together and expect them to make babies? :lol:


----------



## davida-p

ivor bigun said:


> my 2nd one this year ordered 1st week in June day after I picked up the 2010 TT Roadster Sline TD SE
> I've got build week 37 and collect 13 Sept 2010 does that sound right my dealer seem very quick compared to what I have seen here (may be if you get 2 a year they can beat the queues :lol
> current car 2010 sline quatro SE was built April collected and registered May 30 2010
> new car 2011 sline tdi roadster quatro + all the options in white with 19inch alloys from SE Dark titanium coulor


 I am on one every other year...but 2 in one year!!...  that's just showing off I am afraid...we will need pics for varification...that's the rules :wink: :wink:


----------



## davida-p

ronxdude said:


> ivor bigun said:
> 
> 
> 
> my 2nd one this year ordered 1st week in June day after I picked up the 2010 TT Roadster Sline TD SE
> I've got build week 37 and collect 13 Sept 2010 does that sound right my dealer seem very quick compared to what I have seen here (may be if you get 2 a year they can beat the queues :lol
> current car 2010 sline quatro SE was built April collected and registered May 30 2010
> new car 2011 sline tdi roadster quatro + all the options in white with 19inch alloys from SE Dark titanium coulor
> 
> 
> 
> what do you need 2 for? you gonna put them together and expect them to make babies? :lol:
Click to expand...

Can I put in a request for the off spring please.


----------



## Hedge72

Having read you posts/responses I had to register and post my findings.

I currently own an S3, bought new from Northampton Audi in Sept 2007. I always intended to change it after 3 years and the 1st Sept I will collect a TTS.

Northampton Audi were very honest, they knew I intended to change my S3 in Sept and knew it would be another S car, possibly an S3 again or a TTS. In January a sales man their contacted me to inform me that if I were to want a TTS that I should be placing an order around March, which I did and I visited them on 1st May to pay deposits etc. At that time their system showed Delivery of Sept/Oct due to the slight facelift the range was having, fine by me, I don't want it until then!

I have been since contacted, my cars build week was 31 and it will be ready for collection on the 1st Sept. Done!

I have found Northampton Audi to be very honest, however, It was not like I went their in March expecting a car in May or something similar. They told me when to place an order and when it was likely to be ready.

I did visit Bletchley Audi (Milton Keynes) they were awful, "Awight mate, what canna get ya?" Unfortunately for him I have bought too many new cars to be led down the garden path, I know what I want and after "yeah, yeah, yeah it will be about free munfths" I always ask to see their build week info, which then he gladly showed me and was then surprised to see it said Sept/Oct, not 'free munfths'! Then we point out the two used TTS in the showroom, no thanks! Hence why I go back to Northampton, much more professional and as you would expect from Audi.

Can't wait, Coupe, Ibis White, S-tronic, Bose Surround, Privacy Glass, LED Interior Lights, Technology Pack, Comfort Pack, Black/Black/Silver Stitch Leather, Music Interface, Dipping Folding Mirrors, think that's it.


----------



## TAL58

MY CAR IS AT THE DOCKS - 10MILES FROM THE DEALERS !!!!!!!! 

Said it may be put on transporter and delivered to dealership tomorrow - Ready for Wed !!!!!!! 

So now the decision to wait for a '60' Plate becomes a little harder. Do I just put my private straight on it.....

What to do?


----------



## Jaws77

My car was delivered to the dealers on fri, when to see it yesterday to check the spec was as i ordered, and thank god it was so got to decide weither to wait for 1st sept to register it or just go pick it up this wed!


----------



## davida-p

TAL58 said:


> MY CAR IS AT THE DOCKS - 10MILES FROM THE DEALERS !!!!!!!!
> 
> Said it may be put on transporter and delivered to dealership tomorrow - Ready for Wed !!!!!!!
> 
> So now the decision to wait for a '60' Plate becomes a little harder. Do I just put my private straight on it.....
> 
> What to do?


Wait till 1st September, nothing like picking a new car up on a new plate


----------



## davida-p

Hedge72 said:


> Having read you posts/responses I had to register and post my findings.
> 
> I currently own an S3, bought new from Northampton Audi in Sept 2007. I always intended to change it after 3 years and the 1st Sept I will collect a TTS.
> 
> Northampton Audi were very honest, they knew I intended to change my S3 in Sept and knew it would be another S car, possibly an S3 again or a TTS. In January a sales man their contacted me to inform me that if I were to want a TTS that I should be placing an order around March, which I did and I visited them on 1st May to pay deposits etc. At that time their system showed Delivery of Sept/Oct due to the slight facelift the range was having, fine by me, I don't want it until then!
> 
> I have been since contacted, my cars build week was 31 and it will be ready for collection on the 1st Sept. Done!
> 
> I have found Northampton Audi to be very honest, however, It was not like I went their in March expecting a car in May or something similar. They told me when to place an order and when it was likely to be ready.
> 
> I did visit Bletchley Audi (Milton Keynes) they were awful, "Awight mate, what canna get ya?" Unfortunately for him I have bought too many new cars to be led down the garden path, I know what I want and after "yeah, yeah, yeah it will be about free munfths" I always ask to see their build week info, which then he gladly showed me and was then surprised to see it said Sept/Oct, not 'free munfths'! Then we point out the two used TTS in the showroom, no thanks! Hence why I go back to Northampton, much more professional and as you would expect from Audi.
> 
> Can't wait, Coupe, Ibis White, S-tronic, Bose Surround, Privacy Glass, LED Interior Lights, Technology Pack, Comfort Pack, Black/Black/Silver Stitch Leather, Music Interface, Dipping Folding Mirrors, think that's it.


I agree, nothing like a little decorum in the dealership mixed with some professionalism. Welcome to the forum by the way. Hope to see some pictures of your tts when you get it.


----------



## davida-p

Jaws77 said:


> My car was delivered to the dealers on fri, when to see it yesterday to check the spec was as i ordered, and thank god it was so got to decide weither to wait for 1st sept to register it or just go pick it up this wed!


Wait :wink:


----------



## Jaws77

Thought about it and i've waited since feb so another 3 weeks is nothing! Time machine anyone?


----------



## simonwooTTon

Car has arrived at the dealers, however my company will not take delivery of new cars during the month before new registrations so I have to wait until September, at least it will be a '60' registration. Hoping to take delivery w/c 13 Sept as I'm away on holiday the first week


----------



## dog2_99

Looks like i am all set for a Sept 1st pick up; i am new to the plates change etc i am guessing the dealership will be busy on 1st? 

does anyone know if they normally are fairly organised or will it be a free for all, including waiting around for an age? does it take along time to do the paper work etc :?

cheers


----------



## TAL58

Well my mind has been made up........

Unfortunately not expecting the car been at the dealers and ready until Thurs / Friday. However just got my number plate on retention and my little runabout is been sold on Thursday. Not having a car for 3 weeks while I wait for a '60' Plate would be very tricky.

So i'll be getting my private plate on it straight away. Probably best as I paid a lot for it!!!!! :lol:

The only thing I care about I driving my new car, don't care about anything else ( Number Plates inc.. ). Was a little concerned about residual values, but thats something to think about in 3 years, not now.

Will post pictures for all you guys waiting for a MY11 TTS Coupe - Mines in white.


----------



## richieshore

TAL58 said:


> Well my mind has been made up........
> 
> Unfortunately not expecting the car been at the dealers and ready until Thurs / Friday. However just got my number plate on retention and my little runabout is been sold on Thursday. Not having a car for 3 weeks while I wait for a '60' Plate would be very tricky.
> 
> So i'll be getting my private plate on it straight away. Probably best as I paid a lot for it!!!!! :lol:
> 
> The only thing I care about I driving my new car, don't care about anything else ( Number Plates inc.. ). Was a little concerned about residual values, but thats something to think about in 3 years, not now.
> 
> Will post pictures for all you guys waiting for a MY11 TTS Coupe - Mines in white.


Residual wise I really don't think anybody cares about plates any more and only mileage, nobody I know cares about the plate. Enjoy the car, looking forward to the pictures soon!


----------



## davida-p

dog2_99 said:


> Looks like i am all set for a Sept 1st pick up; i am new to the plates change etc i am guessing the dealership will be busy on 1st?
> 
> does anyone know if they normally are fairly organised or will it be a free for all, including waiting around for an age? does it take along time to do the paper work etc :?
> 
> cheers


No, ring and make an appointment. There is no need to hang about. There should be a handover specialist for you to deal with.
Make sure you check your car over thoroughly before you sign anything and take responsibility of your car. You are the customer.


----------



## davida-p

richieshore said:


> TAL58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my mind has been made up........
> 
> Unfortunately not expecting the car been at the dealers and ready until Thurs / Friday. However just got my number plate on retention and my little runabout is been sold on Thursday. Not having a car for 3 weeks while I wait for a '60' Plate would be very tricky.
> 
> So i'll be getting my private plate on it straight away. Probably best as I paid a lot for it!!!!! :lol:
> 
> The only thing I care about I driving my new car, don't care about anything else ( Number Plates inc.. ). Was a little concerned about residual values, but thats something to think about in 3 years, not now.
> 
> Will post pictures for all you guys waiting for a MY11 TTS Coupe - Mines in white.
> 
> 
> 
> Residual wise I really don't think anybody cares about plates any more and only mileage, nobody I know cares about the plate. Enjoy the car, looking forward to the pictures soon!
Click to expand...

To a point I don't think people care, though very much if it impacts on the warranty


----------



## romfordphil

Been advised car still waiting shipment to the UK, exactly 2 weeks ago it was also waiting shipment to the UK.

Does anybody know how long it should normally take once its reached this stage - also when it lands off the ship in the UK how long should it take to be delivered to the dealership?


----------



## antmanb

Just spoke to the Dealer and my scheduled week 35 build week has gone confirmed!

Their computer system seems to be suggesting that that would mean delivery mid September, but the sales person rightly says there's no way that would be the case and end of September is when i should get the car!

Ant


----------



## Scottish4me

antmanb said:


> Just spoke to the Dealer and my scheduled week 35 build week has gone confirmed!
> 
> Their computer system seems to be suggesting that that would mean delivery mid September, but the sales person rightly says there's no way that would be the case and end of September is when i should get the car!
> 
> Ant


Your waits almost over then, looks like production is speeding up a bit possibly 12-14 weeks going by most recent posts from Order confirmed at factory until the confirmed build date. Hopefully, that brings mine forward from November to maybe October.

Tdi Sport ordered 5th July with delivery at dealer on 25th November (no build week yet)........fingers crossed.

Anyone else have any indication of build times.


----------



## GlasgowEd

Scottish4me said:


> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spoke to the Dealer and my scheduled week 35 build week has gone confirmed!
> 
> Their computer system seems to be suggesting that that would mean delivery mid September, but the sales person rightly says there's no way that would be the case and end of September is when i should get the car!
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> Your waits almost over then, looks like production is speeding up a bit possibly 12-14 weeks going by most recent posts from Order confirmed at factory until the confirmed build date. Hopefully, that brings mine forward from November to maybe October.
> 
> Tdi Sport ordered 5th July with delivery at dealer on 25th November (no build week yet)........fingers crossed.
> 
> Anyone else have any indication of build times.
Click to expand...

Just been given a scheduled build week 43 on my *REORDER* should be with me mid November although I was originally told October delivery :evil: :evil:


----------



## davida-p

GlasgowEd said:


> Scottish4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spoke to the Dealer and my scheduled week 35 build week has gone confirmed!
> 
> Their computer system seems to be suggesting that that would mean delivery mid September, but the sales person rightly says there's no way that would be the case and end of September is when i should get the car!
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> Your waits almost over then, looks like production is speeding up a bit possibly 12-14 weeks going by most recent posts from Order confirmed at factory until the confirmed build date. Hopefully, that brings mine forward from November to maybe October.
> 
> Tdi Sport ordered 5th July with delivery at dealer on 25th November (no build week yet)........fingers crossed.
> 
> Anyone else have any indication of build times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just been given a scheduled build week 43 on my *REORDER* should be with me mid November although I was originally told October delivery :evil: :evil:
Click to expand...

It still could change again for you, no dates are set in stone. :?


----------



## GlasgowEd

I know, the dealer has told me that it can go either way by a couple of weeks. However I'm going to be optimistic as they have previously managed to be able to supply me a TDI S-Line SE in 3 months (Factory Order)


----------



## davida-p

GlasgowEd said:


> I know, the dealer has told me that it can go either way by a couple of weeks. However I'm going to be optimistic as they have previously managed to be able to supply me a TDI S-Line SE in 3 months (Factory Order)


My last TT factory ordered turned up in 5 weeks in 2008...this one 6.5 months...our time will come, I see it in my waters


----------



## antmanb

Scottish4me said:


> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spoke to the Dealer and my scheduled week 35 build week has gone confirmed!
> 
> Their computer system seems to be suggesting that that would mean delivery mid September, but the sales person rightly says there's no way that would be the case and end of September is when i should get the car!
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> Your waits almost over then, looks like production is speeding up a bit possibly 12-14 weeks going by most recent posts from Order confirmed at factory until the confirmed build date. Hopefully, that brings mine forward from November to maybe October.
> 
> Tdi Sport ordered 5th July with delivery at dealer on 25th November (no build week yet)........fingers crossed.
> 
> Anyone else have any indication of build times.
Click to expand...

To be fair my scheduled build week was a complete surprise when i got it as I ordered on 10 May and got a build week earlier than some people who order a month before me.

The sales person has warned that with the new system it's been a bit of a lottery and rightly pointed out that there's no way if I've got build week 35 that i'd be taking delivery of the car in build week 37 (which is what the computer is forecasting), so for that reason she has said expect end of September but also managing expectations by telling me to be prepared for up to a week's difference on that just in case.

In any event I don't care I'm just glad that it's starting to get closer. That and the fact I can put the brochure down and stop adding extras!!

Ant


----------



## Kalibre46

antmanb said:


> Scottish4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spoke to the Dealer and my scheduled week 35 build week has gone confirmed!
> 
> Their computer system seems to be suggesting that that would mean delivery mid September, but the sales person rightly says there's no way that would be the case and end of September is when i should get the car!
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> Your waits almost over then, looks like production is speeding up a bit possibly 12-14 weeks going by most recent posts from Order confirmed at factory until the confirmed build date. Hopefully, that brings mine forward from November to maybe October.
> 
> Tdi Sport ordered 5th July with delivery at dealer on 25th November (no build week yet)........fingers crossed.
> 
> Anyone else have any indication of build times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair my scheduled build week was a complete surprise when i got it as I ordered on 10 May and got a build week earlier than some people who order a month before me.
> 
> The sales person has warned that with the new system it's been a bit of a lottery and rightly pointed out that there's no way if I've got build week 35 that i'd be taking delivery of the car in build week 37 (which is what the computer is forecasting), so for that reason she has said expect end of September but also managing expectations by telling me to be prepared for up to a week's difference on that just in case.
> 
> In any event I don't care I'm just glad that it's starting to get closer. That and the fact I can put the brochure down and stop adding extras!!
> 
> Ant
Click to expand...

The extras game is dangerous. Since ordereding my TTC (only 3 weeks ago) I've already added 10 new options! Been told that I should know my build week within the next few days hopefully.


----------



## steeve

Ordered mine june I think it was, just been told that delivery to the dealer is December the 12th.
Too damn late, I dont have a vehicle. Plus I wouldnt want it so close to 2011. I would delay registration to January, but pay in December to miss the vat increase.


----------



## richieshore

steeve said:


> Ordered mine june I think it was just been told that delivery to the dealer is December the 12th.
> Too damn late, I dont have a vehicle. Plus I wouldnt want it so close to 2011. I would delay registration to January, but pay in December to miss the vat increase.


Sounds about right, just of interest why would you wait to register till Jan? It'll still be a 60 plate so won't make any difference? 11 doesn't come out till March?


----------



## davida-p

steeve said:


> Ordered mine june I think it was just been told that delivery to the dealer is December the 12th.
> Too damn late, I dont have a vehicle. Plus I wouldnt want it so close to 2011. I would delay registration to January, but pay in December to miss the vat increase.


What VAT have they charged you on your factory order form? 
The increases fall on Jan 4th 2011. Dec seems about right for delivery though registering it in Jan rather than Dec will not make any difference as it will still be a 60 plate anyway.


----------



## hawkeye

I have just ordered a TTS Coupe and they charged me 20% VAT on my order form as they expect my car to arrive after Jan 4.
If it arrives before then they will refund the 2.5%.
Back to the waiting game.......LOL.


----------



## hawkeye

Just checked my order confirmation form...... 
Date ordered 13/8/10 at the bottom of form where it says Notation the Handover date is 1/12/2010....so i might avoid the vat increase.


----------



## m4rky

I got a call today form my dealer - The expected delivery date is 20th November. The car was ordered at the end of June


----------



## steeve

richieshore said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine june I think it was just been told that delivery to the dealer is December the 12th.
> Too damn late, I dont have a vehicle. Plus I wouldnt want it so close to 2011. I would delay registration to January, but pay in December to miss the vat increase.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right, just of interest why would you wait to register till Jan? It'll still be a 60 plate so won't make any difference? 11 doesn't come out till March?
Click to expand...

I would delay registration until 2011 as it then becomes a '2011' not a 2010 car. I know its only a few weeks but it will make at least £500 to £600 difference in resale. Trust me I've been there before with a December registered car.

VAT? I have 17.5% on the order form. 
STEVE............


----------



## phil3012

steeve said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine june I think it was just been told that delivery to the dealer is December the 12th.
> Too damn late, I dont have a vehicle. Plus I wouldnt want it so close to 2011. I would delay registration to January, but pay in December to miss the vat increase.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right, just of interest why would you wait to register till Jan? It'll still be a 60 plate so won't make any difference? 11 doesn't come out till March?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would delay registration until 2011 as it then becomes a '2011' not a 2010 car. I know its only a few weeks but it will make at least £500 to £600 difference in resale. Trust me I've been there before with a December registered car.
> 
> VAT? I have 17.5% on the order form.
> STEVE............
Click to expand...

VAT is the applicable rate at the point of sale (i.e. when you pay for the car).

Even if it says 17.5% on the order form, read the back and it will say you pay the rate applicable at that time.

It worked the other way as well when VAT went down, people only paid 15% even though they ordered when it was higher.


----------



## steeve

I'll pay for the car in December, even if it hasnt arrived.


----------



## davida-p

steeve said:


> I'll pay for the car in December, even if it hasnt arrived.


They might not be able accept it. Anyway if you have to reject the car and they already have your money it might compromise your position, just a thought :?


----------



## steeve

Ive done similar in the past with a new motorbike. It sat unregistered in my garage for around six weeks until it was registered. As stated the vat is payable at the time of purchase not at the time of registration.
Its not often one would be in the position where a vehicle is rejected, even more so at handover. However I did reject a six week old R32 and got a complete refund, so once again I cant see a problem there either.

You can pay for anything at the time of ordering, from three piece suites to cars.

STEVE...................................................


----------



## Williamo

Ordered my MY11 TT Roadster around 10th July but getting a little bit frustrated that the dealership sends weekly delivery updates with it creeping back. I was originally told early December, then mid Dec, latest update is now late Dec to early January! :x 
It's remarkable that demand for Audi products is so high that people are willing to wait so long (myself included) - and it's not just the TT. My 58 plate A3 Sportback took 4 months from Aug 08 to Dec 08, which for a family hatchback is kind of insane. My boss ordered his wife a Q5 in January and that's not expected until end of October.

We should all really get a discount - I can't wait to get my roadster in the dead of winter! :?


----------



## richieshore

Williamo said:


> We should all really get a discount - I can't wait to get my roadster in the dead of winter! :?


I don't think I've spoken to anybody who didn't get a discount on their new order?


----------



## ivor bigun

left the forum for posting in wrong thread too many times


----------



## richieshore

ivor bigun said:


> Well I got build date wk 37 and arival at dealer 13 Sept for Sline tdi roadster They make the models in different weeks I believe so it not always the order 1st get 1st I am waiting and hoping  And I think week 37 was last week so it should be "born" [smiley=baby.gif] now and waiting for transport
> I paid up front because of the possible VAT rise when I ordered it was not announced but now as its Jan 1st I should be well clear


Sorry buddy but week 37 is Sept 13th so someone has something wrong! Add a month onto that, should be with you mid October!


----------



## davida-p

richieshore said:


> ivor bigun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got build date wk 37 and arival at dealer 13 Sept for Sline tdi roadster They make the models in different weeks I believe so it not always the order 1st get 1st I am waiting and hoping  And I think week 37 was last week so it should be "born" [smiley=baby.gif] now and waiting for transport
> I paid up front because of the possible VAT rise when I ordered it was not announced but now as its Jan 1st I should be well clear
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy but week 37 is Sept 13th so someone has something wrong! Add a month onto that, should be with you mid October!
Click to expand...

Correct. The thing is, I have noticed that the Audi weeks nos don't correspond to the 'normal' weekly nos,,for some reason. I think they are a week in front...it's all a mystery I wish they just used dates. Mine is being built this coming week, week 34 which they say is w/c 16th August. But week 34 is w/c 23rd August...all very strange. But it is being built this week. :!: :?:


----------



## ivor bigun

left the forum for posting in wrong thread too many times


----------



## T7JOM

Ivor Bigun wrote 
"I paid up front because of the possible VAT rise when I ordered it was not announced but now as its Jan 1st I should be well clear"
I've been told twice by my dealer, Blade Audi in Gloucester, that they are unable to do this, even though I would be willing to pay in advance to ensure that the taxman doesn't end up with an extra £700 odd quid that I've already paid bloody tax on when I earned it :x Can you please tell me which dealer you are buying through?


----------



## archer77

Hedge72 said:


> Having read you posts/responses I had to register and post my findings.
> 
> I currently own an S3, bought new from Northampton Audi in Sept 2007. I always intended to change it after 3 years and the 1st Sept I will collect a TTS.
> 
> Northampton Audi were very honest, they knew I intended to change my S3 in Sept and knew it would be another S car, possibly an S3 again or a TTS. In January a sales man their contacted me to inform me that if I were to want a TTS that I should be placing an order around March, which I did and I visited them on 1st May to pay deposits etc. At that time their system showed Delivery of Sept/Oct due to the slight facelift the range was having, fine by me, I don't want it until then!
> 
> I have been since contacted, my cars build week was 31 and it will be ready for collection on the 1st Sept. Done!
> 
> I have found Northampton Audi to be very honest, however, It was not like I went their in March expecting a car in May or something similar. They told me when to place an order and when it was likely to be ready.
> 
> I did visit Bletchley Audi (Milton Keynes) they were awful, "Awight mate, what canna get ya?" Unfortunately for him I have bought too many new cars to be led down the garden path, I know what I want and after "yeah, yeah, yeah it will be about free munfths" I always ask to see their build week info, which then he gladly showed me and was then surprised to see it said Sept/Oct, not 'free munfths'! Then we point out the two used TTS in the showroom, no thanks! Hence why I go back to Northampton, much more professional and as you would expect from Audi.
> 
> Can't wait, Coupe, Ibis White, S-tronic, Bose Surround, Privacy Glass, LED Interior Lights, Technology Pack, Comfort Pack, Black/Black/Silver Stitch Leather, Music Interface, Dipping Folding Mirrors, think that's it.


Hi
Sounds like the same time period for me, but they didn't give me the warning on the period of time and when to order to receive at the beginning of September. The dealership is okay, but would have been great if they had called and asked if i was interested and warn me of this. I have ordered mine and will be built in week 43 to arrive end of November. Hope you like your TTS looking forward to mine. Had similarly experience at Blechley, but basic deal on new car was good, went back to Northampton. welcome to forum..


----------



## TAL58

As you may remember.....

I recently posted that my car was on the dock last Monday and would be due to arrive by the Wednesday.

Well it will come as no suprise - It's still not here and remains ( According to the Audi Systems ) 'On The Dock'

Any ideas why its taking 1 - 2 weeks for a car to be driven via transporter, 10 miles to the dealership?

According to Audi it's nothing to worry about, may be due to a backlog of cars after the system updates delayed deliveries.


----------



## romfordphil

TAL58 said:


> As you may remember.....
> 
> I recently posted that my car was on the dock last Monday and would be due to arrive by the Wednesday.
> 
> Well it will come as no suprise - It's still not here and remains ( According to the Audi Systems ) 'On The Dock'
> 
> Any ideas why its taking 1 - 2 weeks for a car to be driven via transporter, 10 miles to the dealership?
> 
> According to Audi it's nothing to worry about, may be due to a backlog of cars after the system updates delayed deliveries.


Mine has been "waiting shipment" for over 2 weeks now - just someone get it on that boat!!


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Mine is at Grimsby docks awaiting to be taken to a dealer!


----------



## ronxdude

Just been advised my build week of 46 - week commencing 15th november.

Ordered 4th august.


----------



## steeve

ronxdude said:


> Just been advised my build week of 46 - week commencing 15th november.
> 
> Ordered 4th august.


Thats good, ordered mine in July and they say December...............


----------



## gonadthegolf

I was told mine was being built on 2nd Aug. How do you guys all know that your cars is at the docks or on the boat? Is your dealer telling you this or is there some other way of finding out?


----------



## keith j

gonadthegolf said:


> I was told mine was being built on 2nd Aug. How do you guys all know that your cars is at the docks or on the boat? Is your dealer telling you this or is there some other way of finding out?


Dealers are able to track your cars progress. My dealer was able to tell me the build date, when it was shipped from the factory, when it was on a boat and when it landed in the UK.


----------



## Megacatt

Dealer has just rung and I pick it up on 02nd. Sept. having ordered it in early April. Oolong grey, 2l S-tronic.


----------



## ronxdude

steeve said:


> ronxdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been advised my build week of 46 - week commencing 15th november.
> 
> Ordered 4th august.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good, ordered mine in July and they say December...............
Click to expand...

Well mine is unconfirmed yet, but I am still quite surprised as I am through a leasing company. Audi dealerships gave me so much bullshit as to how it takes 3-4 months longer with leasing companies and my car may not even arrive :lol:

They wanted to charge me an extra £2500 for the luxury of knowing my car will definitely come!! :evil:


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Do you know if it's in the country yet megacat? Just wondered how long that might have been after landing at the docks?

Mine is at the docks now but I have no idea how much longer I'll need to wait. It has only got to go from Grimsby docks to Huddersfield.


----------



## Megacatt

Not sure where it is but the dealer rang me and said that it would definitely be available on 01st. Sept. I'm just picking it up a day late because it suits work wise. I suspect that it is either already there or on the way from the docks. They wouldn't have been that confident otherwise.


----------



## gonadthegolf

Also just spoke to dealer, car will be ready 1st September. Ordered 22nd April. TTS S Tronic- Ibis, 19" RS4's, Nav + loads more. Yipee.


----------



## Neville

I have also just quizzed the dealer re confirmed build date. At the moment they are still saying that the scheduled build date is week 39 with a conservative delivery date of end October.

i ordered on 22nd June so I guess the time frame is roughly the same as everyone else.


----------



## Gobbion

Neville said:


> I have also just quizzed the dealer re confirmed build date. At the moment they are still saying that the scheduled build date is week 39 with a conservative delivery date of end October.
> 
> i ordered on 22nd June so I guess the time frame is roughly the same as everyone else.


Not same time frame as me ! Ordered 28 May estimated delivery date end of December.


----------



## dog2_99

Gobbion said:


> Neville said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also just quizzed the dealer re confirmed build date. At the moment they are still saying that the scheduled build date is week 39 with a conservative delivery date of end October.
> 
> i ordered on 22nd June so I guess the time frame is roughly the same as everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Not same time frame as me ! Ordered 28 May estimated delivery date end of December.
Click to expand...

wow that is a long time; i ordered May 1st and pick up Sept 1st (under two wks time  )


----------



## davida-p

Mine is being built now and then my dealer will let me know how it is progressing. Left wheel on, right wheel on...windscreen in...  well not quite but i hope it doesn't get stuck at the docks like I have been sometimes. Its a couple of weeks late which is not a problem and they have kindly lent me an A5 cab to use after I take mine in on the 31st. Should pick it up on the 14th, my birthday as well ,better than the usual pair of socks i treat myself too....


----------



## davida-p

It looks like there will be quite a few new deliveries in Sept so lets see the all the photos. We like photos


----------



## bryan m

Mine is on the boat over here as we speak - not long now..... first week of Sept but to transfer my P/Plate may delay it by 10 days


----------



## VerTTigo

Is it impossible to find a brand new TT parked at some dealer in UK? Why everybody here wait for months asking a new car from the factory?


----------



## richieshore

VerTTigo said:


> Is it impossible to find a brand new TT parked at some dealer in UK? Why everybody here wait for months asking a new car from the factory?


It's impossible to find a new MY11 model at a dealer yes.


----------



## MancTT

richieshore said:


> It's impossible to find a new MY11 model at a dealer yes.


There's 3 or 4 new MY11 TT's at Stafford Audi {see Pistonheads Classifieds} and I have seen 3 at Blackburn Audi.


----------



## hoss23

It does sounds like Audi are actually bothering to build some cars now. After five and a half months of being factory unconfirmed my car has suddenly become built and is on a boat [TTC TDI ordered 1/3/2010 via lease company].

Wonder if they've noticed a correlation between building cars and receiving money from customers?


----------



## vagman

VerTTigo said:


> Is it impossible to find a brand new TT parked at some dealer in UK? Why everybody here wait for months asking a new car from the factory?


It's imposible to pick one up with the spec you want.

Mine won't arrive until November now. :x


----------



## gonadthegolf

Just heard that its on a boat. I hope it doesnt sink.


----------



## davida-p

gonadthegolf said:


> Just heard that its on a boat. I hope it doesnt sink.


Yes lets hope not, I hear it's a bad year for icebergs... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## hoss23

Had another update on mine yesterday - it just arrived at the dealer's compound.

After five months of nothing happening it has gone from being unconfirmed to confirmed, built, shipped and received in about four weeks. This final burst of speed sounds unconvincing - I guess some progress was actually being made whilst the lease company and dealer said nothing was happening, not that I'm complaining.

I'm picking it up on 7th September so I'll get the new reg, and the colour got changed to the weird Volcano Red so it should stand out (!) . Glad it's nearly ready - 6 months 1 week is a long time to wait. VerTTigo: our corporate lease scheme gives good rates for TTs, but insists on factory orders - we can't select vehicles already at dealers.


----------



## davida-p

hoss23 said:


> Had another update on mine yesterday - it just arrived at the dealer's compound.
> 
> After five months of nothing happening it has gone from being unconfirmed to confirmed, built, shipped and received in about four weeks. This final burst of speed sounds unconvincing - I guess some progress was actually being made whilst the lease company and dealer said nothing was happening, not that I'm complaining.
> 
> I'm picking it up on 7th September so I'll get the new reg, and the colour got changed to the weird Volcano Red so it should stand out (!) . Glad it's nearly ready - 6 months 1 week is a long time to wait. VerTTigo: our corporate lease scheme gives good rates for TTs, but insists on factory orders - we can't select vehicles already at dealers.


Good news...Are you sure it's yours though :wink: :wink: Volcano red looks great, so no doubt you will be getting a few glances your way. Nice one Hoss


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Why are you not picking up on the 1st Sept mate? Seeing as it's already at the dealer?


----------



## romfordphil

Latest update from dealer:

_Hi Phil

The dealer informs me that your vehicle is now "on ship", so we can expect it to arrive at the dealer within a week or so. Will keep you informed as soon as we have any further news.

Regards_

I was told on 28th July (4 weeks ago) that it would be at the dealers within "3-4 weeks" so now its going to be a minimum 5 weeks from that time... it sounds like it takes a few weeks actually getting on the ship for some reason but once its on it and then arrives on shore it should head straight to the dealers? Getting closer at least :roll:


----------



## TM17

Hi 

I'm new to this forum, I'm not yet a TT owner but hopefully soon will be! I've been reading the posts on this topic and can see many people have had a long time to wait on their new cars and that build dates they have been given seem to be very inconsistent.

I ordered my TT at end of June and was told at the time it would be sometime in Nov. Since then I've kept asking for a date but the dealer is very vague and has yet to confirm a date...or even give me rough idea.

Should the dealer know the date by now seeing as I order in June? I'm getting worried its gonna run into Jan and then I hit with the old VAT increase.

Thanks in advance for your help.

T


----------



## Scottish4me

Difficult to say I ordered mine 1st week in July so just after you. I have an uncofirmed delivery to dealer on 25th November. The TT's have been slow to build but looks like they are catching up so i reackon it should arrive 2-4 weeks early so assume mid october or so. Long story but the mess Audi made with everyones Sline Special Editions seemed to slow everything up along with the Computer System changover. Hope that helps but Im sure we will both get our cars before december.


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Mine is arriving at my house on Friday whoooo!


----------



## antmanb

TM17 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this forum, I'm not yet a TT owner but hopefully soon will be! I've been reading the posts on this topic and can see many people have had a long time to wait on their new cars and that build dates they have been given seem to be very inconsistent.
> 
> I ordered my TT at end of June and was told at the time it would be sometime in Nov. Since then I've kept asking for a date but the dealer is very vague and has yet to confirm a date...or even give me rough idea.
> 
> Should the dealer know the date by now seeing as I order in June? I'm getting worried its gonna run into Jan and then I hit with the old VAT increase.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> T


That sounds about right. I think, like others have pointed out, the s-line SE and computer change over have caused a bunch of delays pushing people's order to delivery rate in excess of 6 months, I think they are speeding up and getting it between 4 and 5 months now so your estimate seems right.

The dealer will never confirm a delivery date until the car is sitting on their premises as they can be delayed at the ports etc etc. The dealer will also not be able to confirm a build week until it actually goes confirmed on the computer system which is about 4 weeks prior to the actual build week. I was under the impression that scheduled build weeks were allocated pretty quickly, but others on this thread didn't get a scheduled build week for months (though that might have been wrapped up in the SE problems).

As frustrating as it is, I'd expect end of november for delivery but manage to your expectations to it being a christmas present and hopefully you will get a pleasant surprise.

Ant


----------



## romfordphil

kingoftherodeo said:


> Mine is arriving at my house on Friday whoooo!


Congratulations man!! Know you have been a long time waiting.


----------



## davida-p

kingoftherodeo said:


> Mine is arriving at my house on Friday whoooo!


At last, it does seem ages doesn't it..pics up on Saturday then?...if your're not burning rubber


----------



## davida-p

antmanb said:


> TM17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this forum, I'm not yet a TT owner but hopefully soon will be! I've been reading the posts on this topic and can see many people have had a long time to wait on their new cars and that build dates they have been given seem to be very inconsistent.
> 
> I ordered my TT at end of June and was told at the time it would be sometime in Nov. Since then I've kept asking for a date but the dealer is very vague and has yet to confirm a date...or even give me rough idea.
> 
> Should the dealer know the date by now seeing as I order in June? I'm getting worried its gonna run into Jan and then I hit with the old VAT increase.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> T
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds about right. I think, like others have pointed out, the s-line SE and computer change over have caused a bunch of delays pushing people's order to delivery rate in excess of 6 months, I think they are speeding up and getting it between 4 and 5 months now so your estimate seems right.
> 
> The dealer will never confirm a delivery date until the car is sitting on their premises as they can be delayed at the ports etc etc. The dealer will also not be able to confirm a build week until it actually goes confirmed on the computer system which is about 4 weeks prior to the actual build week. I was under the impression that scheduled build weeks were allocated pretty quickly, but others on this thread didn't get a scheduled build week for months (though that might have been wrapped up in the SE problems).
> 
> As frustrating as it is, I'd expect end of november for delivery but manage to your expectations to it being a christmas present and hopefully you will get a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Ant
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## richieshore

davida-p said:


> kingoftherodeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is arriving at my house on Friday whoooo!
> 
> 
> 
> At last, it does seem ages doesn't it..pics up on Saturday then?...if you're not burning rubber
Click to expand...

Saturday? I wanna see the pics on Friday! We're still yet to see a MY11 S-line SE on here! Yours could quite easily be the first one on the forum get those pics up straight away!!! Ha ha ha!


----------



## davida-p

richieshore said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingoftherodeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is arriving at my house on Friday whoooo!
> 
> 
> 
> At last, it does seem ages doesn't it..pics up on Saturday then?...if you're not burning rubber
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saturday? I wanna see the pics on Friday! We're still yet to see a MY11 S-line SE on here! Yours could quite easily be the first one on the forum get those pics up straight away!!! Ha ha ha!
Click to expand...

Good point Richie...Friday!


----------



## Kalibre46

OMG....

Just had a curtesy call from Walton audi. Got onto subject of dates and they are now quoting February build with March delivery for new TT's!!!

WTF? Now there's playing it safe and then there's March....


----------



## kingoftherodeo

I will get pics up asap!

It's not an SE model though. Its a 2.0 TFSI S line in ibis white with 19" wheels. I originally ordered an SE but then re-ordered the petrol model instead.


----------



## romfordphil

Kalibre46 said:


> OMG....
> 
> Just had a curtesy call from Walton audi. Got onto subject of dates and they are now quoting February build with March delivery for new TT's!!!
> 
> WTF? Now there's playing it safe and then there's March....


Mines coming from Walton Audi too... ordered in March and going to be 3 weeks minimum from now till I can get it so thats over 6 months. So 6 months from ordering now would be February, makes sense if mine is anything to go by.


----------



## dog2_99

just got a call from the garage that mine has arrived with them and they are untaking the PDI checks...so tempting to pick it up this weekend but i will hold out for Sept 1st! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Basilfool

I've got some pictures of my ( well my wife's ) white s-line se MY2011, not very good ones because they where taken at the dealers as she is waiting till 1st Sept for the car. If I can figure it out I can put them on.
I have a Picassa account for pictures, can I do it from there?


----------



## richieshore

Basilfool said:


> I've got some pictures of my ( well my wife's ) white s-line se MY2011, not very good ones because they where taken at the dealers as she is waiting till 1st Sept for the car. If I can figure it out I can put them on.
> I have a Picassa account for pictures, can I do it from there?


Photobucket is the easiest way I've found, haven't used picassa but if it has a link code for forums you just need to copy that into this! Looking forward to finally seeing one!


----------



## Harvester

Kalibre46 said:


> OMG....
> 
> Just had a curtesy call from Walton audi. Got onto subject of dates and they are now quoting February build with March delivery for new TT's!!!
> 
> WTF? Now there's playing it safe and then there's March....


OMG, I just joined the forum as I ordered a TT Coupe Sport on Saturday, dealer has assured me that it will be here before the VAT rise........ I hope your dealer was having a blonde moment with that quote!!!


----------



## Basilfool

Try this, not sure if it works.

I took the pictures with my phone, if this works I can get some better ones, the dealer is only a 2 min walk.

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/109390910826741730286/Cars?feat=directlink


----------



## jgrive

Basilfool said:


> Try this, not sure if it works.
> 
> I took the pictures with my phone, if this works I can get some better ones, the dealer is only a 2 min walk.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/109390910826741730286/Cars?feat=directlink


Nice one! Is that the Black styling pack? Or I'd it just he fact there is no license plate yet to contrast against that makes it look darker?


----------



## Basilfool

No its the standard grill, all gloss black with no chrome but it is emphasised by not having a number plate. Didn't get any of the back but it has the twin pipes, one each side rather than 2 together and it really looks great, makes a big difference.
ps did the link work ok or have I managed to publish all of my gmail settings etc to the world and so will get even more ads for Viagra than usual?


----------



## Wallsendmag




----------



## dog2_99

looks good; i was tempted to pop and see mine but think it will only tease me


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Looks the nuts. I have the same but non SE with silver 19s. I'm super excited. Two more days to go =)


----------



## richieshore

kingoftherodeo said:


> Looks the nuts. I have the same but non SE with silver 19s. I'm super excited. Two more days to go =)


Yeah me too! Can't wait now, been estimated 1st week of October so am starting to get excited! Yours should be identical to mine so if you stick up a load of high res photos I can pretend it is mine and that I just can't drive it yet! Ha ha ha!


----------



## zak875

wallsendmag said:


>


Looks lovely  
is this a 2.0 petrol S lINE special edition model??

thanks


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Which 19s did you go for Richie? I went for the ones with 4-5 chunky spokes that have 3 slits in each. Rubbish description but best I could do ha ha


----------



## Basilfool

Hi,

Yeah, it is the 2.0 petrol Quattro S Line Special Edition ( bit of a mouthfull ).

it was ordered it in Feb I think but by the time it came through they changed to the 2011MY and didnt do the SE model but hers still went through as one. At the time I was not happy about the extended wait but it is my wife's car and she has more patience as me. Turns out a great result though as it looks lots better for being a 2011MY and with the more powerful and economic engine, all at the old price it was a win all round I think.


----------



## davida-p

richieshore said:


> kingoftherodeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks the nuts. I have the same but non SE with silver 19s. I'm super excited. Two more days to go =)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me too! Can't wait now, been estimated 1st week of October so am starting to get excited! Yours should be identical to mine so if you stick up a load of high res photos I can pretend it is mine and that I just can't drive it yet! Ha ha ha!
Click to expand...

Good news Richie...ooooh!


----------



## richieshore

kingoftherodeo said:



> Which 19s did you go for Richie? I went for the ones with 4-5 chunky spokes that have 3 slits in each. Rubbish description but best I could do ha ha


I know the ones you mean - I believe they are the new RS6 alloys but not 100%. I've gone for the RS4's but just in silver as not a huge fan of the titanium look!


----------



## richieshore

Basilfool said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah, it is the 2.0 petrol Quattro S Line Special Edition ( bit of a mouthfull ).
> 
> it was ordered it in Feb I think but by the time it came through they changed to the 2011MY and didnt do the SE model but hers still went through as one. At the time I was not happy about the extended wait but it is my wife's car and she has more patience as me. Turns out a great result though as it looks lots better for being a 2011MY and with the more powerful and economic engine, all at the old price it was a win all round I think.


Really does look stunning and definitely winning with getting the new model! Well worth the wait I think!


----------



## MXS

I am not the greatest fan of white cars, but even I am impressed :wink:


----------



## hawkeye

Same here not a big white car fan but it does look fantastic.


----------



## ivor bigun

left the forum for posting in wrong thread too many times


----------



## ivor bigun

ditto


----------



## richieshore

ivor bigun said:


> which engine I have the roadster sline on order td does that have exhaust as twin my my10 se has or is it each side ?


Are you trying to ask if the new TDI has the same exhaust as your current model or if they are also one on either side? If so then it's the same as yours. The 1.8 and TDI have no changes to the exhaust, only the 2.0.

Check out the configurator, you can see the changes on there.


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Just 24 hours to go before I can sit in the driving seat of my s-line 2.0 stronic ibis White whooooooo.

I can't tell you how excited I am!


----------



## romfordphil

Car arrived at the dealership yesterday!!! :lol:

Although the leasing company i'm with say there is a "14 day cooling off period" and the car has to be sat in the dealership for this 2 weeks grrrr! Tried to waive this period by they said it can't be done... so now 13 days and counting.. i've been given the chassis number and I read somewhere on here that dependent on what it ends with that shows the MY of the car... mine ends with 80 though?


----------



## kingoftherodeo

That doesn't make sense to me? How can you have a 14 day cooling off period when you don't actually have the car? The whole idea of a cooling off period is that if you're unhappy during that period then you can hand it back


----------



## romfordphil

kingoftherodeo said:


> That doesn't make sense to me? How can you have a 14 day cooling off period when you don't actually have the car? The whole idea of a cooling off period is that if you're unhappy during that period then you can hand it back


That was exactly the same thing I said to them! I even got a little suspicious and emailed the Manager of the Audi Dealer where the car was getting delivered to, he assured me the leasing company are legit and they deal with them all the time.

Reason for the cooling off period being at the dealership was in his words

_"What they say about finance is correct. If Audi Finance are the company then we will be sending you the documents and the cooling off period applies. However if we chose to register and deliver the car during this period and you then chose to exercise our rights under the cooling off period, we would receive back a used vehicle with mileage and an owner"_


----------



## Kalibre46

romfordphil said:


> kingoftherodeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me? How can you have a 14 day cooling off period when you don't actually have the car? The whole idea of a cooling off period is that if you're unhappy during that period then you can hand it back
> 
> 
> 
> That was exactly the same thing I said to them! I even got a little suspicious and emailed the Manager of the Audi Dealer where the car was getting delivered to, he assured me the leasing company are legit and they deal with them all the time.
> 
> Reason for the cooling off period being at the dealership was in his words
> 
> _"What they say about finance is correct. If Audi Finance are the company then we will be sending you the documents and the cooling off period applies. However if we chose to register and deliver the car during this period and you then chose to exercise our rights under the cooling off period, we would receive back a used vehicle with mileage and an owner"_
Click to expand...

Thats understandable, but does go against the purpose of cooling off period I.e protecting the user.


----------



## Kalibre46

Poppedinto the dealer this sarvo and got informed of my build week. It's currently scheduled for 43 which is the end of October. It's not confirmed yet but he said it will not change by more than two weeks at worst case. What is confirmed is my spec! I may have gone a little crazy with the options. Lol

TT TDI S-Line
Ibis
Black Wheels
Nappa Leather
Privacy Glass
Black Styling Pack
Heated, Dimming, Folding Mirrors
Adaptive Headlights
ISOFix in Rear
Technology Pack
Comfort Pack
Interior Lighting Pack
Tyre Pressure Monitor
Sunband

Umm think I might have forgotten one but don't have the order with me...


----------



## demi_god

Kalibre46 said:


> Poppedinto the dealer this sarvo and got informed of my build week. It's currently scheduled for 43 which is the end of October. It's not confirmed yet but he said it will not change by more than two weeks at worst case. What is confirmed is my spec! I may have gone a little crazy with the options. Lol
> 
> TT TDI S-Line
> Ibis
> *Black Wheels*
> Nappa Leather
> Privacy Glass
> Black Styling Pack
> Heated, Dimming, Folding Mirrors
> Adaptive Headlights
> ISOFix in Rear
> Technology Pack
> Comfort Pack
> Interior Lighting Pack
> Tyre Pressure Monitor
> Sunband
> 
> Umm think I might have forgotten one but don't have the order with me...


Nice spec, hmm......yes.....you did forget to mention the kitchen sink :wink:

How did you manage to order "black wheels"?

I was told it was not available, and no will will not swap it off the car in the showroom  ..........Unless, this is an old,prior update, we will honour your SE order sir.

It seems I've answered my own question......but is it correct?


----------



## Kalibre46

The wheels are the standard s-line 18"s (Opted for smaller because of ride quality) but a local wheel company was recommended and endorsed by the audi dealer. Audi are even putting mine on a ramp for couple of days whilst this other company strips the wheels down and does the biz. £55+vat per corner which oi thought was reasonable. So when I collect it from the dealer it will already be pimped.


----------



## demi_god

Kalibre46 said:


> The wheels are the standard s-line 18"s (Opted for smaller because of ride quality) but a local wheel company was recommended and endorsed by the audi dealer. Audi are even putting mine on a ramp for couple of days whilst this other company strips the wheels down and does the biz. £55+vat per corner which oi thought was reasonable. So when I collect it from the dealer it will already be pimped.


sonofabitch!!!.........i am so jealous!...Ibis on black?..... i don't care what some of them old folk round ere say, that is the shizzle in the dizzle wizzle my nizzle! ......ok, i don't actually know what that means,or if it is actually words [smiley=book2.gif] ...but i think its pimp talk for......jolly good choice my dear man, hear hear... .

I can't see my dealer being so accommodating though..... World's Largest Audi Centre, MY ARSE!

I went in to buy a car, sat down was offered coffee....waited....and realised...the fcuker actually wanted me to get it myself.....i mean....if you offer someone something, aren't they supposed to get it for you? That's the rule, right?

If offered a drink...usually the person offering gets it, right? Not i make the thing myself.....!

In all the pubs, restaurants, hell even on planes i've been in....i don't remember having to get it myself.....mind you, Thai airways was really dodgy, folks where actually serving themselves........... oops, kinda went off on a tangent......sorry.....err, yeah, nice spec and car.....been a long day....i won't ask for pics of when it arrives....these days i'm easily pissed off...besides, you may offer the pics and i will find that i have to take it myself.


----------



## Jaws77

Got a call from dealer today he told me the reg mark and that everything was ready. Went to see the car and it looks good! Didn't opt for the tdi badge to be removed and wished I had so the dealer just pulled it off! Didn't realize it was just stuck on with some double sided tape. Looks better with out the tdi logo.


----------



## pmw103

Hi All, 
Long story the car that Mum ordered in mid May as this week arrived at the dealers. So end to end about 3.5 months
However its not correct! Bose 8RY is missing! 
If Mum were to place an order now, how long do you think it would take to get a correctly built car? 
The dealer is saying March 2011. Which is more time than their current order took! 7 months! 
Can that be right? 
Does any one who ordered recently have an eta? 
Are you going to miss the VAT increase? 
Thanks! 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Kalibre46

The dealer explained the whole lead time lottery to me. Essentially the dealers receive an allocation of models based on previous sales. These allocations are assumed and semi-scheduled by audi, meaning that if a dealer has cars left out of the allocation the lead-time may only be 2-3 months (in my case). Dealers now quoting Feb or March have used their current allocation and have to wait for an allocation top-up. So basically if you try different dealers then you may get different lead-times.....


----------



## Kalibre46

Kalibre46 said:


> Poppedinto the dealer this sarvo and got informed of my build week. It's currently scheduled for 43 which is the end of October. It's not confirmed yet but he said it will not change by more than two weeks at worst case. What is confirmed is my spec! I may have gone a little crazy with the options. Lol
> 
> TT TDI S-Line
> Ibis
> Black Wheels
> Nappa Leather
> Privacy Glass
> Black Styling Pack
> Heated, Dimming, Folding Mirrors
> Adaptive Headlights
> ISOFix in Rear
> Technology Pack
> Comfort Pack
> Interior Lighting Pack
> Tyre Pressure Monitor
> Sunband
> 
> Umm think I might have forgotten one but don't have the order with me...


Knew I'd forgotten a couple:

Heated Seats
lumbar Support


----------



## romfordphil

Confirmed delivery to my door 8th septemeber yusss!!!!!


----------



## m4rky

Just has a call from my dealer saying that my delivery date has been moved forward from 20th November to the 16th October.

There was a caveat though as they also said that the build has yet to be confirmed?

Apparently on the new system the order has to reach 10 before the order is definitely confirmed what ever that means?

Apparently mines on 5?? - I suggested that I will assume that it will still be coming in November? To be fair to my dealer it would seem that they are trying their very best to keep me informed but the new system seems to be giving them some trouble.


----------



## phil3012

pmw103 said:


> Hi All,
> Long story the car that Mum ordered in mid May as this week arrived at the dealers. So end to end about 3.5 months
> However its not correct! Bose 8RY is missing!
> If Mum were to place an order now, how long do you think it would take to get a correctly built car?
> The dealer is saying March 2011. Which is more time than their current order took! 7 months!
> Can that be right?
> Does any one who ordered recently have an eta?
> Are you going to miss the VAT increase?
> Thanks!
> Cheers
> Paul


I enquired a few weeks ago and can conform exactly what Kalibre46 says.

Lead time now is around February/March 2011, unless you take one from stock or already in the system but unallocated.

I was told that those on the system can potentially be changed to your spec, but I'm not sure if it's possible to change model. On a TDi none S-Line it would have been December, sooner for an S-Line model.

Rather than reorder and pay an extra 2.5% I would recommend asking the dealer to try and retrofot the Bose or try and get a decent discount. The Bose system gets mixed reviews anyway.


----------



## m4rky

phil3012 said:


> On a TDi none S-Line it would have been December, sooner for an S-Line model.


If thats true then maybe and October delivery for my s-line may be on the cards. Did you dealer advise you of this information?


----------



## kingoftherodeo

It's here! It looks beautiful. Will get pics up this evening!!


----------



## phil3012

m4rky said:


> phil3012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a TDi none S-Line it would have been December, sooner for an S-Line model.
> 
> 
> 
> If thats true then maybe and October delivery for my s-line may be on the cards. Did you dealer advise you of this information?
Click to expand...

Yes and I saw the list of unallocated orders with various specs.

This was just my dealer though and the situation would be different at others.


----------



## kingoftherodeo

A quick iphone snap of the new car...










Although I am biased I think it looks superb. I'm so happy with the choice. Drives amazingly well too, super super happy. Build quality has really surpassed expectation too.


----------



## davida-p

kingoftherodeo said:


> A quick iphone snap of the new car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I am biased I think it looks superb. I'm so happy with the choice. Drives amazingly well too, super super happy. Build quality has really surpassed expectation too.


No. it looks superb. Love the wheels...enjoy


----------



## davida-p

romfordphil said:


> Confirmed delivery to my door 8th septemeber yusss!!!!!


Just make sure you check the body work thoroughly, especially before anyone drives off...so they can note it :wink:


----------



## richieshore

kingoftherodeo said:


> A quick iphone snap of the new car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I am biased I think it looks superb. I'm so happy with the choice. Drives amazingly well too, super super happy. Build quality has really surpassed expectation too.


Absolutely stunning mate! Really can't wait for mine now!

Had a quick call from the dealer last night, he's just got back from the A1 launch in Germany so hasn't been in to check the system but is pretty sure mine will be at the dealers for 11th October! Woo hoo! Ordered around 20th May? Seeing them all coming through now just makes me want it more and more! Ha ha!


----------



## richywiseman

Had update from my dealer car is built so should arrive around 23rd of September 

Oh it's an Ibis White TTS


----------



## jgrive

Very nice - congratulations. So jealous - getting really impatient now! Just added the interior light pack to my order this week. The spec will be locked in imminently!...


----------



## Harvester

pmw103 said:


> Hi All,
> Long story the car that Mum ordered in mid May as this week arrived at the dealers. So end to end about 3.5 months
> However its not correct! Bose 8RY is missing!
> If Mum were to place an order now, how long do you think it would take to get a correctly built car?
> The dealer is saying March 2011. Which is more time than their current order took! 7 months!
> Can that be right?
> Does any one who ordered recently have an eta?
> Are you going to miss the VAT increase?
> Thanks!
> Cheers
> Paul


Hi Paul,

I ordered mine last saturday, and they promised :? ...(and who am I not to believe a car salesman), I would have mine before the end of Januaury!!! :roll:


----------



## Harvester

demi_god said:


> Kalibre46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wheels are the standard s-line 18"s (Opted for smaller because of ride quality) but a local wheel company was recommended and endorsed by the audi dealer. Audi are even putting mine on a ramp for couple of days whilst this other company strips the wheels down and does the biz. £55+vat per corner which oi thought was reasonable. So when I collect it from the dealer it will already be pimped.
> 
> 
> 
> sonofabitch!!!.........i am so jealous!...Ibis on black?..... i don't care what some of them old folk round ere say, that is the shizzle in the dizzle wizzle my nizzle! ......ok, i don't actually know what that means,or if it is actually words [smiley=book2.gif] ...but i think its pimp talk for......jolly good choice my dear man, hear hear... .
> 
> I can't see my dealer being so accommodating though..... World's Largest Audi Centre, MY ARSE!
> 
> I went in to buy a car, sat down was offered coffee....waited....and realised...the fcuker actually wanted me to get it myself.....i mean....if you offer someone something, aren't they supposed to get it for you? That's the rule, right?
> 
> If offered a drink...usually the person offering gets it, right? Not i make the thing myself.....!
> 
> In all the pubs, restaurants, hell even on planes i've been in....i don't remember having to get it myself.....mind you, Thai airways was really dodgy, folks where actually serving themselves........... oops, kinda went off on a tangent......sorry.....err, yeah, nice spec and car.....been a long day....i won't ask for pics of when it arrives....these days i'm easily pissed off...besides, you may offer the pics and i will find that i have to take it myself.
Click to expand...

What?????????????

You were offered coffee????

I spent my hard earned and not a sniff of Mellow Birds!!! :roll:

Me and the wife both commented as my last 2 cars were from BMW and we were offered coffee, fruit juice, mineral water etc etc.....


----------



## Harvester

kingoftherodeo said:


> A quick iphone snap of the new car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I am biased I think it looks superb. I'm so happy with the choice. Drives amazingly well too, super super happy. Build quality has really surpassed expectation too.


Car looks stunning mate..... I've ordered mine in black,...but beginning to wonder if my wife was right..... White does look fantastic. :?


----------



## demi_god

Harvester said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalibre46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wheels are the standard s-line 18"s (Opted for smaller because of ride quality) but a local wheel company was recommended and endorsed by the audi dealer. Audi are even putting mine on a ramp for couple of days whilst this other company strips the wheels down and does the biz. £55+vat per corner which oi thought was reasonable. So when I collect it from the dealer it will already be pimped.
> 
> 
> 
> sonofabitch!!!.........i am so jealous!...Ibis on black?..... i don't care what some of them old folk round ere say, that is the shizzle in the dizzle wizzle my nizzle! ......ok, i don't actually know what that means,or if it is actually words [smiley=book2.gif] ...but i think its pimp talk for......jolly good choice my dear man, hear hear... .
> 
> I can't see my dealer being so accommodating though..... World's Largest Audi Centre, MY ARSE!
> 
> I went in to buy a car, sat down was offered coffee....waited....and realised...the fcuker actually wanted me to get it myself.....i mean....if you offer someone something, aren't they supposed to get it for you? That's the rule, right?
> 
> If offered a drink...usually the person offering gets it, right? Not i make the thing myself.....!
> 
> In all the pubs, restaurants, hell even on planes i've been in....i don't remember having to get it myself.....mind you, Thai airways was really dodgy, folks where actually serving themselves........... oops, kinda went off on a tangent......sorry.....err, yeah, nice spec and car.....been a long day....i won't ask for pics of when it arrives....these days i'm easily pissed off...besides, you may offer the pics and i will find that i have to take it myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?????????????
> 
> You were offered coffee????
> 
> I spent my hard earned and not a sniff of Mellow Birds!!! :roll:
> 
> Me and the wife both commented as my last 2 cars were from BMW and we were offered coffee, fruit juice, mineral water etc etc.....
Click to expand...

You sniff mellow birds? I admit some of the girls at the reception were quite nice, but i didn't realise we were allowed to sniff, the non aggressive looking ones.....What page of the brochure please? Just mentioned to the wife and she wants proof. Also mentioned chopping off more than just my nose.

BMW didn't offer me diddly squat, so you must be a VIP if they offered you juice.

Besides, I made sure i took not one but FOUR packets of biscuits! £30,000+ car, and I blag a few extra free packets...........I think we all know who came out on top with this deal.

Visited on the 11th July, promised car if ordered would arrive, October/November
Ordered 1st August - Promised November....I know, I know i am a stupid optimist.
As of last week, Unconfirmed build of WK 45...which would mean December Delivery.

Stop laughing!!! It may happen!!!

Should know more next week.


----------



## vagman

kingoftherodeo said:


> A quick iphone snap of the new car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I am biased I think it looks superb. I'm so happy with the choice. Drives amazingly well too, super super happy. Build quality has really surpassed expectation too.


Hey Rodeo.....your car looks superb.

Becoming very very bored waiting for mine (see undernoted) which has been delayed until mid Nov. [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## davida-p

Well today I waved goodbye to my lovely red ttc as it went for part ex to the dealership. I was very well looked after in what was a painless transfer. Now I have a A5 Cabriolet to play with until 14th when I pick up my new white ttr.
They had a white roadster 2.0 in the dealership and it did look lovely. The funny thing is...is that I don't feel quite as excited as I did, when waiting to pick up my 2 year old red one. Hope things will change when I see mine in the flesh.


----------



## antmanb

Just got a call from the dealer to say my car's been built and is "in transit from the factory", so it's on its way to the port.

Dealer reckons it should be two and half weeks til I can take delivery but begged me not to hold her to it in case there is any type of delay once it gets to the port. So It could be as early as around 16/17 Sept delivery, but hopefully no later than the end of the month.

I'm so excited I'm already bouncing off the walls!

Ant


----------



## jjg

Sorry, probably too basic a question...... but what is the current expected wait on a tt coupe with a plethora of optional extras from order to delivery? Local dealer (Brighton) is telling me 12 weeks from order to delivery at the show room, but from the forum it apears far longer.

I only ask as I need to balance my order with a previous loan finishing on the wifes car in March '11.


----------



## davida-p

jjg said:


> Sorry, probably too basic a question...... but what is the current expected wait on a tt coupe with a plethora of optional extras from order to delivery? Local dealer (Brighton) is telling me 12 weeks from order to delivery at the show room, but from the forum it apears far longer.
> 
> I only ask as I need to balance my order with a previous loan finishing on the wifes car in March '11.


I would say 4-6 months, though err-ing on the latter


----------



## davida-p

antmanb said:


> Just got a call from the dealer to say my car's been built and is "in transit from the factory", so it's on its way to the port.
> 
> Dealer reckons it should be two and half weeks til I can take delivery but begged me not to hold her to it in case there is any type of delay once it gets to the port. So It could be as early as around 16/17 Sept delivery, but hopefully no later than the end of the month.
> 
> I'm so excited I'm already bouncing off the walls!
> 
> Ant


Good news Ant...be here before you can shake a stick at it...


----------



## TAL58

Great News.......

After been told at the beginning of August my car was at the UK port and ready to be delivered.........It still hasn't arrived to the dealership and I'm without my own car.
So I went for a drive to the dealership ( Not my local ) in an M3 convertible I've had on a demo test drive for a week 

Audi sat me down and informed me that the 2 salesmen I dealt with 4 months ago left last week, got the feeling my ordered had been forgotten about.
They rang the transport department to ask where it was and why my car hadn't arrived, I was told the Transport Team couldn't tell Audi when the car was due to be delivered, could be tomorrow or next month.
Audi offered to collect the car tomorrow and drive it to the dealership for me - FINALLY SOME COMMON SENSE...... THE DEALERSHIP IS ALL OF 3 MILES AWAY FROM THE PORT !!!!!! :x

Just when I thought all was sorted.......... Audi rang to say they can't collect it, but never gave a reason. 
Combine this with the fact Audi can't confirm my TTS will have all the options I request ( Comfort / Rain sensor Pack issues )

I'M NOT VERY HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## richywiseman

Im assuming that there only so many deliveries per month to UK port? So other peeps who are awaiting delivery of their TT around the 20th Sep, It should be a good indication that mine will be with them if my build week was last week ?


----------



## davida-p

TAL58 said:


> Great News.......
> 
> After been told at the beginning of August my car was at the UK port and ready to be delivered.........It still hasn't arrived to the dealership and I'm without my own car.
> So I went for a drive to the dealership ( Not my local ) in an M3 convertible I've had on a demo test drive for a week
> 
> Audi sat me down and informed me that the 2 salesmen I dealt with 4 months ago left last week, got the feeling my ordered had been forgotten about.
> They rang the transport department to ask where it was and why my car hadn't arrived, I was told the Transport Team couldn't tell Audi when the car was due to be delivered, could be tomorrow or next month.
> Audi offered to collect the car tomorrow and drive it to the dealership for me - FINALLY SOME COMMON SENSE...... THE DEALERSHIP IS ALL OF 3 MILES AWAY FROM THE PORT !!!!!! :x
> 
> Just when I thought all was sorted.......... Audi rang to say they can't collect it, but never gave a reason.
> Combine this with the fact Audi can't confirm my TTS will have all the options I request ( Comfort / Rain sensor Pack issues )
> 
> I'M NOT VERY HAPPY!!!!!


That is terrible. It really is. when your car turns up and it doesn't have what you ordered either reject it and re-order, or ask for compensation. Oh dear oh dear

I do know that Audi are stretched with loan cars due to late deliveries and are having to use other manufacturer's in some cases. I got the impression that my part ex ttc just handed over will go the same way


----------



## davida-p

richywiseman said:


> Im assuming that there only so many deliveries per month to UK port? So other peeps who are awaiting delivery of their TT around the 20th Sep, It should be a good indication that mine will be with them if my build week was last week ?


I have been promised the 14th, though 2 days ago it was still awaiting shipment.


----------



## Gobbion

jjg said:


> Sorry, probably too basic a question...... but what is the current expected wait on a tt coupe with a plethora of optional extras from order to delivery? Local dealer (Brighton) is telling me 12 weeks from order to delivery at the show room, but from the forum it apears far longer.
> 
> I only ask as I need to balance my order with a previous loan finishing on the wifes car in March '11.


Ordered mine 28th May, might get it just before Christmas (or with my luck after 4th Jan with extra VAT !)


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> I got the impression that my part ex ttc just handed over will go the same way


I'm being asked to hand my TT over early but I'm not keen to do it for various reasons,mainly - if I hand over my car today,the dealership sells it tomorrow and goes bust on Monday where do I stand,apart from in the **it,if something like that happens.How have you approached the situation and how have you overcome the problem.Also by handing it over early what happens if you arn't satisfied with the new car??


----------



## antmanb

davida-p said:


> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a call from the dealer to say my car's been built and is "in transit from the factory", so it's on its way to the port.
> 
> Dealer reckons it should be two and half weeks til I can take delivery but begged me not to hold her to it in case there is any type of delay once it gets to the port. So It could be as early as around 16/17 Sept delivery, but hopefully no later than the end of the month.
> 
> I'm so excited I'm already bouncing off the walls!
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> Good news Ant...be here before you can shake a stick at it...
Click to expand...

*shakes stick furiously*....it's still not here :wink:

Actually looks like i'm going to be out of the country with work w/c 13 Sept, but I've booked my flight back on friday to arrive at midday....just in case I can pick the car up that afternoon!

Ant


----------



## antmanb

Scooby-Doo said:


> I got the impression that my part ex ttc just handed over will go the same way
> 
> 
> 
> I'm being asked to hand my TT over early but I'm not keen to do it for various reasons,mainly - if I hand over my car today,the dealership sells it tomorrow and goes bust on Monday where do I stand,apart from in the **it,if something like that happens.How have you approached the situation and how have you overcome the problem.Also by handing it over early what happens if you arn't satisfied with the new car??
Click to expand...

If you do hand your car over to Audi I would insist on getting the cash they promised for your car up front when you trade it in for the very reason you give - what if the dealership goes bust? If they went pop and hadn't given you cash then you're just another creditor in the long line of creditors.

In your shoes I simply would not give them the car - it's their fault your order is delayed, why should you help them out of the **it by not only handing over your car, but taking all of the risk if something happens to the dealership.

Ant


----------



## davida-p

antmanb said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the impression that my part ex ttc just handed over will go the same way
> 
> 
> 
> I'm being asked to hand my TT over early but I'm not keen to do it for various reasons,mainly - if I hand over my car today,the dealership sells it tomorrow and goes bust on Monday where do I stand,apart from in the **it,if something like that happens.How have you approached the situation and how have you overcome the problem.Also by handing it over early what happens if you arn't satisfied with the new car??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you do hand your car over to Audi I would insist on getting the cash they promised for your car up front when you trade it in for the very reason you give - what if the dealership goes bust? If they went pop and hadn't given you cash then you're just another creditor in the long line of creditors.
> 
> In your shoes I simply would not give them the car - it's their fault your order is delayed, why should you help them out of the **it by not only handing over your car, but taking all of the risk if something happens to the dealership.
> 
> Ant
Click to expand...

I have no qualms about handing over my car. Sods law I would most likely prang it in the 2 week gap...which is all i need. Also I am quite certain my dealership isn't going anywhere...


----------



## steeve

Now here's a situation. I ordered a new TTS at the beginning of July. I left a £2000 deposit. As the car was supposed to be delivered in November they would not agree to a trade in value for my car for November, I can understand that. So we agreed a value at order time and I let them have my car. 
Now who's money is that? Is it mine or is it the Dealers? I would rather it be sitting in my bank earning a little interest than in theirs. So all added up they have a rather large deposit from me.

Any one?


----------



## davida-p

steeve said:


> Now here's a situation. I ordered a new TTS at the beginning of July. I left a £2000 deposit. As the car was supposed to be delivered in November they would not agree to a trade in value for my car for November, I can understand that. So we agreed a value at order time and I let them have my car.
> Now who's money is that? Is it mine or is it the Dealers? I would rather it be sitting in my bank earning a little interest than in theirs. So all added up they have a rather large deposit from me.
> 
> Any one?


I think its all about part exchange and no cash payments are made. Obviously you would get a credit note to the value of your car. No stealer will take your car and give you cash unless it was a stand alone sale.


----------



## antmanb

steeve said:


> Now here's a situation. I ordered a new TTS at the beginning of July. I left a £2000 deposit. As the car was supposed to be delivered in November they would not agree to a trade in value for my car for November, I can understand that. So we agreed a value at order time and I let them have my car.
> Now who's money is that? Is it mine or is it the Dealers? I would rather it be sitting in my bank earning a little interest than in theirs. So all added up they have a rather large deposit from me.
> 
> Any one?


If the money isn't in your hands and the dealer goes pop - it's the dealer's. Do you sign anything regarding the part ex?

I ordered my car on 10 May, despite a delivery date of mid to late September, the dealer agreed the price for part ex there and then and agreed that a reasonable mileage increase on the car wouldn't affect the price offered.

I'd be pretty nervous handing over a big deposit and trading the car in months in advance of getting the new car.

I guess it's just a question of risk, part of me thinks Audi UK would just step in and take over sales etc. Perhaps that's just wishful thinking, but if you have a car on order, and it will be delivered, surely audi would be happy to still provide the car and take the payment, if it's a standard £500 deposit balance on delivery situation. But if the dealer that goes pop has had the benefit of the sale of your part ex car already, then audi UK will not be able to recover that, and the balance of payment may not be worthwhile to them.

Ant


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> I have no qualms about handing over my car


Neither did any of the people who banked with Northern Rock.


----------



## davida-p

Scooby-Doo said:


> I have no qualms about handing over my car
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did any of the people who banked with Northern Rock.
Click to expand...

Life...full of risks isn't it... :roll:


----------



## steeve

steeve said:


> Now here's a situation. I ordered a new TTS at the beginning of July. I left a £2000 deposit. As the car was supposed to be delivered in November they would not agree to a trade in value for my car for November, I can understand that. So we agreed a value at order time and I let them have my car.
> Now who's money is that? Is it mine or is it the Dealers? I would rather it be sitting in my bank earning a little interest than in theirs. So all added up they have a rather large deposit from me.
> 
> Any one?


A little news, I contacted my Dealer and they will process a cheque for the amount agreed for my trade in. So that can sit in the bank earning a pathetic rate of interest until my TTS arrives in December.


----------



## Megacatt

Finally picked it up yesterday morning. Goodbye BMW 320DSE. Hello TTC 2.0TFSI S-Tronic in Oolong Grey. First thing I did was to ask them to remove the Christmas cracker badges on the back. First thing they did was apologise for scratching my new car when they did so. Still at least I've now got a get out of scratch free card as I'll get it fixed when my first car-park scratch arrives and they can do them both for free. Anyway, love the colour and the S-Tronic is a dream. Still running it in but I'm going to love the drive as well I think.


----------



## davida-p

Megacatt said:


> Finally picked it up yesterday morning. Goodbye BMW 320DSE. Hello TTC 2.0TFSI S-Tronic in Oolong Grey. First thing I did was to ask them to remove the Christmas cracker badges on the back. First thing they did was apologise for scratching my new car when they did so. Still at least I've now got a get out of scratch free card as I'll get it fixed when my first car-park scratch arrives and they can do them both for free. Anyway, love the colour and the S-Tronic is a dream. Still running it in but I'm going to love the drive as well I think.


When I get mine, Im going to leave them as Audi intended (just in case they get some sharp tool out to remove it) Enjoy the car. Pics soon no doubt??


----------



## djrobbiec

Ordered in July and got the phonecall today that they'll be delivering next Thursday (2 weeks earlier than the original estimate) considering some of the stories on here I've had a smooth ride.

It may be a TracTor but it's still my first TT and I can't wait!!


----------



## m4rky

djrobbiec said:


> Ordered in July and got the phonecall today that they'll be delivering next Thursday (2 weeks earlier than the original estimate) considering some of the stories on here I've had a smooth ride.
> 
> It may be a TracTor but it's still my first TT and I can't wait!!


You did well there mate - I ordered mine at the end of June and I've been told 16th October 

UPDATE - Just found out that my confirmed date is now the 10th December - FFS thats a 6 month wait for my new car :evil:


----------



## richieshore

Okay so I've officially been given build week 37 now which I make out to be a week on Monday but it is apparently this Monday?

Dealer Assures me that the car will be delivered to him by the 11th Oct which doesn't seem unreasonable.

Ordered around 19th/20th May so just under 5 months from start to finish, that's for an Ibis TT S-line 2.0 with sound pack and 19" RS4's.

Quite happy with that if I'm honest!


----------



## davida-p

steeve said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's a situation. I ordered a new TTS at the beginning of July. I left a £2000 deposit. As the car was supposed to be delivered in November they would not agree to a trade in value for my car for November, I can understand that. So we agreed a value at order time and I let them have my car.
> Now who's money is that? Is it mine or is it the Dealers? I would rather it be sitting in my bank earning a little interest than in theirs. So all added up they have a rather large deposit from me.
> 
> Any one?
> 
> 
> 
> A little news, I contacted my Dealer and they will process a cheque for the amount agreed for my trade in. So that can sit in the bank earning a pathetic rate of interest until my TTS arrives in December.
Click to expand...

Oh I see, I missed the fact that that you have gave them your car now...(derr! ) Yes, so quite right they should give you the money for it, specially due to the time frame. And the fact they have your 2k deposit also. Ant, I can see your point now.


----------



## davida-p

richieshore said:


> Okay so I've officially been given build week 37 now which I make out to be a week on Monday but it is apparently this Monday?
> 
> Dealer Assures me that the car will be delivered to him by the 11th Oct which doesn't seem unreasonable.
> 
> Ordered around 19th/20th May so just under 5 months from start to finish, that's for an Ibis TT S-line 2.0 with sound pack and 19" RS4's.
> 
> Quite happy with that if I'm honest!


That's good news Richie, yes these week dates are a bit suspect and Audi seem to work to one week less with their numbered w/c weeks..still can't figure that one out. :?: At least you have a something to work too now


----------



## antmanb

I agree I think the build weeks are all made up! I was told i had build week 35 which I was told was week commencing monday 30th August, but on wednesday 1st Spet I had a call to say the car was built and in transit to the port, so I would think it would have had to have a week build of the week before to be that advanced (not that i'm complaining).

Richie sounds like you've it out about right.

Ant


----------



## davida-p

I think its one thing getting a build week and another getting the car onto a ship....that's when it can go pear shaped


----------



## antmanb

davida-p said:


> I think its one thing getting a build week and another getting the car onto a ship....that's when it can go pear shaped


NOOOOOOOOO!!!! Don't say that!


----------



## jjg

Well I finally placed the order on Friday. Informed it will take anything from 5 to 7 months for delivery! Hmm seems the dealers have no more idea than me about possible lead times). Anyway chuffed as punch, now only have to sit back and wait...


----------



## TAL58

After some issues with options / car been at the docks ( On other threads ) my 2011 IBIS White TTS will arrive tomorrow :

Ordered : 20th April
B/Week : No.29 - 19th July
Delivery : 3rd Sept
Collection : 7th Sept

Hope I will be a happy man tomorrow and no more problems arise.


----------



## nvc

Hi

I have a built week of 40 which is early Oct.

I wish the car is ready to collect when I am back from holiday on the 10th Oct.

but realisticly I will get it at the end of Oct or the early of Nov.


----------



## richieshore

nvc said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a built week of 40 which is early Oct.
> 
> I wish the car is ready to collect when I am back from holiday on the 10th Oct.
> 
> but realisticly I will get it at the end of Oct or the early of Nov.


I think you'll be lucky if you get it first week of Nov, more likely 8th or even 15th.


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Yep - took mine just over 4 weeks from the build week to the UK


----------



## davida-p

Pick mine up now on the 15th...the 5 months and 15 days..have gone...errr.... quite quickly :roll:


----------



## blackers

Ordered 9th June, built 6th August (week 31) and delivered 8th September

Over the moon with it  
So pleased it has finally arrived and just in time for France with the clanTT

Lee @ Dundee Audi could not have been better.

I only collected it late this afternoon so just a few quick photos


----------



## crispin

Looks great! Makes me jealous... ordered mine June 10th... and still have no build date... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## hawkeye

Nice car like the colour hope you enjoy the ride keep us informed of your opinion of the s-tronic box.


----------



## richieshore

Looks nice, how have you got the drl led's without having the s-line pack?


----------



## blackers

richieshore said:


> Looks nice, how have you got the drl led's without having the s-line pack?


Thanks 

I ordered the bi-xenons with adaptive and they came with it, which surprised the dealer and I but I have seen about 6 sports with them now


----------



## romfordphil

After 6 months of waiting managed to get behind the wheel of mine yesterday!! As you can imagine no time to take pics then log on here and upload, the whole day was spent on the road!! Will post some later though


----------



## antmanb

More good news - Dealer just rang and my car is at the port in Grimsby!!!

Just under four months from when I placed the order so I reckon i've been quite lucky. Dealer thinks they should get it "any day now" but I am mindful of the fact people on here have had their cars at the port in Grimsby for weeks. I'm away with work Mon-Fri next week anyway so I wouldn't be able to pick it up until next week/week after anyway.

Hopefully the long wait is now nearly over!

Ant


----------



## nvc

blackers said:


> Ordered 9th June, built 6th August (week 31) and delivered 8th September
> 
> Over the moon with it
> So pleased it has finally arrived and just in time for France with the clanTT
> 
> Lee @ Dundee Audi could not have been better.
> 
> I only collected it late this afternoon so just a few quick photos


congrats James, what a stunning car. yes Dundee is awesome, I have no problem reccomand to anyone.

my TT should be ready to pick up in Nov. I may book a flight from Bristol to Edinburgh and ask them to deliver the TT to my hotel. And then I will take the TT to highlands.

enjoy your trip to France!

btw did you see my first order with the brown baseball stitches leather there? wish it can find a proud new owner in no time.
Cheers


----------



## romfordphil

Heres two pictures for now, will get some more soon..


----------



## davida-p

Nice looking cars guys. I love the way they have this area to show your car off when you come to pick it up. My last dealer stuck it in their car park and just pointed...nice!


----------



## m4rky

Ok just had another call from my dealer - My build date has been confirmed as week 37 which apparently is in 3 weeks 

They are expecting delivery into their premises on the 20th November 8)


----------



## richieshore

m4rky said:


> Ok just had another call from my dealer - My build date has been confirmed as week 37 which apparently is in 3 weeks
> 
> They are expecting delivery into their premises on the 20th November 8)


Week 37 is this week! Same build week as mine, I've been told should be 11th Oct delivered.


----------



## m4rky

richieshore said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just had another call from my dealer - My build date has been confirmed as week 37 which apparently is in 3 weeks
> 
> They are expecting delivery into their premises on the 20th November 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Week 37 is this week! Same build week as mine, I've been told should be 11th Oct delivered.
Click to expand...

Sounds like they've got it wrong again then :evil: I keep in getting conflicting info from them :evil:

I just checked the message that I got from them and they definitely say that this is week 34???


----------



## richieshore

m4rky said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just had another call from my dealer - My build date has been confirmed as week 37 which apparently is in 3 weeks
> 
> They are expecting delivery into their premises on the 20th November 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Week 37 is this week! Same build week as mine, I've been told should be 11th Oct delivered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like they've got it wrong again then :evil: I keep in getting conflicting info from them :evil:
> 
> I just checked the message that I got from them and they definitely say that this is week 34???
Click to expand...

Count them mate - Jan 1st is week 1?


----------



## nvc

lol 
my dairy comes handy

23rd Augest Monday week 34

13th Sep Monday week 37

4th Oct Monday week 40


----------



## Neville

> my dairy comes handy


So are you saying that your cows tell you the date?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davida-p

I would forget their week numbers and ask them what date that actually is. All of us have had week numbers that don't tally with 'our proper' week numbers. Must ask them how and why the dates are out of sync...it is soooo confusing, Just look back on this thread


----------



## djrobbiec

TDi sline arrived yesterday and I'm chuffed with it. Long day at work so only managed about 30 miles in it but it's totally what I thought it'd be. Getting Daytona Grey was defo the right colour and getting a new 60 plate was the icing on the cake!

Bring on the weekend


----------



## jgrive

djrobbiec said:


> TDi sline arrived yesterday and I'm chuffed with it. Long day at work so only managed about 30 miles in it but it's totally what I thought it'd be. Getting Daytona Grey was defo the right colour and getting a new 60 plate was the icing on the cake!
> 
> Bring on the weekend


Congrats! Make sure you get some pics up if you can get hold of a camera  Can't wait for my Daytona S-Line (TFSI Quattro though).


----------



## simonwooTTon

After ordering on 22 Feb, I'm expecting delivery on Monday morning ..... at last !!


----------



## davida-p

simonwooTTon said:


> After ordering on 22 Feb, I'm expecting delivery on Monday morning ..... at last !!


I'm off on Wednesday to pick mine up (so I have been informed), though last I heard it was sitting on the side of the dock in Europe) so I will get some photos up as soon as pos. 
Your thread here has lasted well and been very helpful by the way Simon. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## daveyboy527

Update to my order...

Ordered Mid July. Spoke with the dealer on Friday and was told it has gone into production!! I'm to expect delivery 1st week of October! Can't wait!!


----------



## davida-p

daveyboy527 said:


> Update to my order...
> 
> Ordered Mid July. Spoke with the dealer on Friday and was told it has gone into production!! I'm to expect delivery 1st week of October! Can't wait!!


 Good news...put that ferry on standby!


----------



## ozzy

simonwooTTon said:


> After ordering on 22 Feb, I'm expecting delivery on Monday morning ..... at last !!


If it makes you feel any better I ordered just over a week before you and it was delivered to me on the 2nd Sept!

Well worth the wait though!


----------



## simonwooTTon

davida-p said:


> simonwooTTon said:
> 
> 
> 
> After ordering on 22 Feb, I'm expecting delivery on Monday morning ..... at last !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off on Wednesday to pick mine up (so I have been informed), though last I heard it was sitting on the side of the dock in Europe) so I will get some photos up as soon as pos.
> Your thread here has lasted well and been very helpful by the way Simon. [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, must say it's proved popular - but only as good thanks to those who contribute like yourself


----------



## Kalibre46

daveyboy527 said:


> Update to my order...
> 
> Ordered Mid July. Spoke with the dealer on Friday and was told it has gone into production!! I'm to expect delivery 1st week of October! Can't wait!!


Hi Dave, that's good news. I ordered end of July (also in West Sussex) but my build week isn't until the end of October. Was yours brought forward at all? Mines from Five Oaks Audi.


----------



## jbareham

Ordered my TDi Sline 9th June, dealer phoned today to finally give me a confirmed build date of Week 39 (last week of September). Should hopefully be delivered late October, can't wait!


----------



## Williamo

I ordered my MY11 TT Roadster in mid July with delivery expected in early December.

For the 4th time estimated delivery has MOVED :evil: to Late January-

This just seems ridiculous as other people on here ordered at same time and cars are coming in October. I'm now thinking if it's late January, I'd rather wait another month and get an 11 plate in on March 1st.

What can I do !?


----------



## Kalibre46

Williamo said:


> I ordered my MY11 TT Roadster in mid July with delivery expected in early December.
> 
> For the 4th time estimated delivery has MOVED :evil: to Late January-
> 
> This just seems ridiculous as other people on here ordered at same time and cars are coming in October. I'm now thinking if it's late January, I'd rather wait another month and get an 11 plate in on March 1st.
> 
> What can I do !?


Ouch. You're into new VAT territory there. First thing is to get the dealer to cover the additional cost which could be substantial.


----------



## daveyboy527

Kalibre46 said:


> Hi Dave, that's good news. I ordered end of July (also in West Sussex) but my build week isn't until the end of October. Was yours brought forward at all? Mines from Five Oaks Audi.


Hi Kal,

No wasn't brought forward, that was the date I was given at order and they seen to have stuck to it! I've ordered through Car Select (Its a Lloyds Bank thing... am a member of staff so get a preferential interest rate). They order from Cardiff Audi so will be delivered to me on a Low loader, I've not got the option to pick it up sadly.

Talking to the dealer, it depends on the dealers quota for the year... I guess not many TT's are ordered in Cardiff or I just got lucky. Its classed as Fleet (even though its mine on PCP)... I think that also has a bearing on deilvery time though not 100% on that.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## toonmal

Ordered mid July, amended in Aug, just been told week 5...that's next year [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ttmaddness

ordered my tdi on 21 feb, got an e-mail from my dealer (audi norwich ) yesterday built and awaiting quality control, at last, should be here soon.


----------



## davida-p

Well 11am tomorrow after 6 months waiting, mine will be making its début...


----------



## daveyboy527

davida-p said:


> Well 11am tomorrow after 6 months waiting, mine will be making its début...


Lucky fella  Enjoy and get some pics up!! 8)


----------



## richieshore

davida-p said:


> Well 11am tomorrow after 6 months waiting, mine will be making its début...


Finally the time has come! Enjoy buddy, you should know by now to get some pics up straight away! I believe yours will be the first MY11 S-line SE on here??

Look forward to seeing and hearing about it!

Enjoy!


----------



## VerTTigo

davida-p said:


> Well 11am tomorrow after 6 months waiting, mine will be making its début...


First of all congratulations mate, i hope you can get some sleep tonight hehe. 
Now please we are expecting some nice review of your MY 11!


----------



## davida-p

Cheers guys will get pics up asap


----------



## bryan m

Picking mine up at 0800 Thursday - then straight into 200mile drive


----------



## keith j

Kalibre46 said:


> Williamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my MY11 TT Roadster in mid July with delivery expected in early December.
> 
> For the 4th time estimated delivery has MOVED :evil: to Late January-
> 
> This just seems ridiculous as other people on here ordered at same time and cars are coming in October. I'm now thinking if it's late January, I'd rather wait another month and get an 11 plate in on March 1st.
> 
> What can I do !?
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. You're into new VAT territory there. First thing is to get the dealer to cover the additional cost which could be substantial.
Click to expand...

If you are prepared to pay for the car up front before the end of the year then VAT will be charged at the current rate. Not sure that many people would be prepared to pay for a car weeks before taking delivery but it is an option.


----------



## hawkeye

If you are prepared to pay for the car up front before the end of the year then VAT will be charged at the current rate. Not sure that many people would be prepared to pay for a car weeks before taking delivery but it is an option.[/quote]

When ordering my TTS in early july i went over the vat question with the dealer. Even if i paid for the car in total when ordering .... it would not have any effect on the vat, the branch manager said it was a government tax requirement and is therefore asked of them. Tax is liable at the time the car is received by the customer so the difference of 2.5% has to be paid by someone.


----------



## daveyboy527

Further update on my order....

Just spoke with the dealer and their system gets updated on a Tuesday. He told me that it now reads 'Production Complete'!!

He then went through all the timings of where it goes and how long its sits there before they take ownership of it... my heart started sinking at the thought of it sitting at the dock for 10 days before it gets on a boat [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Looking like its going to be around the 14/15th October for delivery. Somehow 4 weeks away sounds infinately longer than 3 which is what I was told a few days ago!

Ah well, at least its built and slowly but surely on its way!


----------



## keith j

hawkeye said:


> When ordering my TTS in early july i went over the vat question with the dealer. Even if i paid for the car in total when ordering .... it would not have any effect on the vat, the branch manager said it was a government tax requirement and is therefore asked of them. Tax is liable at the time the car is received by the customer so the difference of 2.5% has to be paid by someone.


That's interesting because I was told by my dealer a couple of weeks ago that provided I paid before the end of the year then I would only pay 17.5% VAT. Clearly the dealer I spoke to has found a way round the problem you describe.


----------



## hawkeye

keith j said:


> hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When ordering my TTS in early july i went over the vat question with the dealer. Even if i paid for the car in total when ordering .... it would not have any effect on the vat, the branch manager said it was a government tax requirement and is therefore asked of them. Tax is liable at the time the car is received by the customer so the difference of 2.5% has to be paid by someone.
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting because I was told by my dealer a couple of weeks ago that provided I paid before the end of the year then I would only pay 17.5% VAT. Clearly the dealer I spoke to has found a way round the problem you describe.
Click to expand...

Just come off the phone to my dealers and audi uk they say that vat has to be charged at the going rate when the car is registered .... and that would be on handover so if the car is registered by the dealer after the vat dedline date it will be at the new rate.


----------



## keith j

hawkeye said:


> keith j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When ordering my TTS in early july i went over the vat question with the dealer. Even if i paid for the car in total when ordering .... it would not have any effect on the vat, the branch manager said it was a government tax requirement and is therefore asked of them. Tax is liable at the time the car is received by the customer so the difference of 2.5% has to be paid by someone.
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting because I was told by my dealer a couple of weeks ago that provided I paid before the end of the year then I would only pay 17.5% VAT. Clearly the dealer I spoke to has found a way round the problem you describe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just come off the phone to my dealers and audi uk they say that vat has to be charged at the going rate when the car is registered .... and that would be on handover so if the car is registered by the dealer after the vat dedline date it will be at the new rate.
Click to expand...

Whilst I was told provided I took delivery of the car before July 2011 and paid for it before the end of this year then I would pay VAT at 17.5%. If what you say is true then perhaps either Audi or the dealer I spoke to are paying the additional 2.5% which they may have decided to do rather than lose sales.


----------



## Neville

Just spoken to the dealer and been advised the toy will be built in week 39 - anticipated collection by SHMBO (as its her car) is 2nd to 3rd week in October, so fingers crossed.


----------



## richieshore

Just got another call, had build week 37 which was last week and the car is now built and apparently ready to ship! Dealer reckons it'll be ready in 2 weeks.

I've heard a couple of people had problems with the car being stuck at the port, is this just the odd couple or should I be realistically expecting to wait another month?


----------



## davida-p

richieshore said:


> Just got another call, had build week 37 which was last week and the car is now built and apparently ready to ship! Dealer reckons it'll be ready in 2 weeks.
> 
> I've heard a couple of people had problems with the car being stuck at the port, is this just the odd couple or should I be realistically expecting to wait another month?


Excellent news...not long now matey. Funny when the day comes you think..Really...slap me! :lol: :lol:

Since putting mine in the garage, the garage has already developed this new car smell...I keep doing a double take expecting to see my previous red one..This ibis white even lightens up the garage.. ...weird!


----------



## Hedge72

After many months! Picked it up 5pm on 1st Sept.


----------



## daveyboy527

Hedge72 said:


> After many months! Picked it up 5pm on 1st Sept.


Very nice mate. If you don't mind me asking, what alloys are those?


----------



## m4rky

They are standard TTS 18's - I used to have them on my coupe


----------



## daveyboy527

m4rky said:


> They are standard TTS 18's - I used to have them on my coupe


Thanks, Marky.

I found the part number:8J0601025R

None on Ebay. where would be best to get a price? Hopefully not a Dealer!


----------



## ivor bigun

left the forum for posting in wrong thread too many times


----------



## m4rky

daveyboy527 said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are standard TTS 18's - I used to have them on my coupe
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Marky.
> 
> I found the part number:8J0601025R
> 
> None on Ebay. where would be best to get a price? Hopefully not a Dealer!
Click to expand...

I got mine from the dealer - as I remember they were about £290 per rim?


----------



## antmanb

richieshore said:


> Just got another call, had build week 37 which was last week and the car is now built and apparently ready to ship! Dealer reckons it'll be ready in 2 weeks.
> 
> I've heard a couple of people had problems with the car being stuck at the port, is this just the odd couple or should I be realistically expecting to wait another month?


I think those delays may have been unlucky flukes. On my mobile so checking old posts is a pain but when I last posted my car was in Grimsby, it was with the dealership and ready to collect on Tuesday 13th sept but I've been out of the country. Picking it up now on Tuesday...46 hours to go!

Ant


----------



## davida-p

antmanb said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got another call, had build week 37 which was last week and the car is now built and apparently ready to ship! Dealer reckons it'll be ready in 2 weeks.
> 
> I've heard a couple of people had problems with the car being stuck at the port, is this just the odd couple or should I be realistically expecting to wait another month?
> 
> 
> 
> I think those delays may have been unlucky flukes. On my mobile so checking old posts is a pain but when I last posted my car was in Grimsby, it was with the dealership and ready to collect on Tuesday 13th sept but I've been out of the country. Picking it up now on Tuesday...46 hours to go!
> 
> Ant
Click to expand...

Enjoy the moment...


----------



## antmanb

27 hours to go! I will definitely enjoy the moment!

Ant


----------



## richieshore

antmanb said:


> 27 hours to go! I will definitely enjoy the moment!
> 
> Ant


Ha ha, I'm getting far too excited now too, how long did it take for yours to go from built to ready?


----------



## antmanb

richieshore said:


> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27 hours to go! I will definitely enjoy the moment!
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, I'm getting far too excited now too, how long did it take for yours to go from built to ready?
Click to expand...

Well I got build week 35 which I was told was week commencing 30 August. By Wednesday 1 Sept I was told it was built and "in transit" to the port. On Thursday 9 Sept the dealer rang to say the car was in Grimsby. On Tuesday 14 Sept the dealer rang to say it was at the dealership and ready for collection. So if it was built on 30 August, it was two weeks and a day from being built to being ready for collection So I reckon around 2 weeks as your dealer said must be about right.

Ant


----------



## richieshore

antmanb said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27 hours to go! I will definitely enjoy the moment!
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, I'm getting far too excited now too, how long did it take for yours to go from built to ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I got build week 35 which I was told was week commencing 30 August. By Wednesday 1 Sept I was told it was built and "in transit" to the port. On Thursday 9 Sept the dealer rang to say the car was in Grimsby. On Tuesday 14 Sept the dealer rang to say it was at the dealership and ready for collection. So if it was built on 30 August, it was two weeks and a day from being built to being ready for collection So I reckon around 2 weeks as your dealer said must be about right.
> 
> Ant
Click to expand...

Brilliant news! Thanks a lot, I'll have to book a couple of days off to get it and take for a good spin!


----------



## Neville

antmanb said:


> 27 hours to go! I will definitely enjoy the moment!
> 
> Ant


So would this song be appropriate?


----------



## davida-p

Neville said:


> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27 hours to go! I will definitely enjoy the moment!
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> So would this song be appropriate?
Click to expand...

Yes... but without all the soap bubbles..you might muck the interior up :lol: :lol:


----------



## Williamo

This is a very relevant article! 8 out of the 10 longest waiting lists are for Audi models!

http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/16092010/36/lo ... led-0.html

I'm definitely looking at 6+ months from July for my TT Roadster - now coming late January - but the good news is Audi will let me keep my current A3 as long as I need to...silver linings and all that :?


----------



## Champagne

Hi all,
I'm afraid I've been lurking for a while and have found this thread so enlightening I thought I'd better contribute.
Currently own a 225 Roadster but it's now on the For Sale board!
I ordered a TTC S Line in Black with comfort pack early June, was promised delivery mid Sept but surprise, surprise it's been delayed til 15th October according to my lease company. However the dealer, Tonbridge Audi have been extremely kind and lent me an A5 til my arrives. I know how lucky I am and really feel for everyone who's currently waiting.
Will keep you updated and continue to read how everyone else is getting on.


----------



## davida-p

Champagne said:


> Hi all,
> I'm afraid I've been lurking for a while and have found this thread so enlightening I thought I'd better contribute.
> Currently own a 225 Roadster but it's now on the For Sale board!
> I ordered a TTC S Line in Black with comfort pack early June, was promised delivery mid Sept but surprise, surprise it's been delayed til 15th October according to my lease company. However the dealer, Tonbridge Audi have been extremely kind and lent me an A5 til my arrives. I know how lucky I am and really feel for everyone who's currently waiting.
> Will keep you updated and continue to read how everyone else is getting on.


Welcome Champagne, no surprise with the delay...it's a waiting game for everyone. I did my 6 months...and it finished last week... Been let out now...:lol:


----------



## antmanb

Picked the car up yesterday evening and it is everything I'd hoped for!

It's funny having spent my four month wait reading this forum I was expecting the worst, loads of faults etc etc, half of me expected to be disappointed that I wasn't picking up a TTS or TTRS and you know what? I wasn't even the tiniest bit. The car was perfect, cleaned excellently (no scratches or swirl marks that i could see, but it was evening and in Manchester where the sun refuses to shine most of the time anyway!), everything I had added to the car since order was present. I don't care what other say the DLRs are beautiful and finish the car off really well.

Sales person kept the mileage to its lowest by jumping in the car with me and took it to the petrol station to fill it for me.

I took a couple of rushed snaps at teh dealership and then it was too dark for good pics by the time I got home but i'll try to get some up on the show your Mk2 thread.

God it feels like the end of some self help cycle - the support thread for those eagerly awaiting their new car! Like Davida P said - the entire four-and-a-bit month wait just disappeared into nothing the minute I pulled the cover off the car! Worth. Every. Single. Second. Of. The. Wait.

Ant


----------



## richywiseman

After 19 weeks of waiting my ibis white TTS is at the dealer (as promised when ordered) and I can pick it up on Friday, it's going to be a good weekend


----------



## willywonka

Hi Guys

I Just stumbled across this forum whislt googling for delays in TT build times/deliveries so I thought I share my findings with you guys....

I ordered my Black TT Coupe TDI back in May 21st and have been just had an update from lease company that its being built this week (sep 20th) , for delivery end Oct.

My lease company made a few complaints to Audi over this delay and i got an offer back of a loan Audi until mine arrived or 500 quid of accessories from the audi website as an apology.

In the end i opted for 500 nicker of shinny things for my new car... but its worth a nudge to your lease companies it may get you some toys for nothing.... 

PS; as your prob already know, 500 quid doesnt get you much with audi, but its better than nothing .... 

Cheers guys

Wonka

PPS ive been like a child waiting for xmas for my new TT.... my wife is sick of me complaing !!!! LOL....


----------



## Snake Pliskin

I'm gonna be ordering a new TTS coupe very shortly and have been told delivery is March 2011.

So 6 months at the moment Guys for new orders :?


----------



## toonmal

I'd been told build week 5 . However, got an e mail from my dealer today, saying that Audi are quoting that the build dates could be showing roughly 40% out for next year so the date that's currently shown is likely to come forward, although its not certain.
Sounds good to me...anybody know what he's on about (apart from it might come early) :?


----------



## Snake Pliskin

toonmal said:


> I'd been told build week 5 . However, got an e mail from my dealer today, saying that Audi are quoting that the build dates could be showing roughly 40% out for next year so the date that's currently shown is likely to come forward, although its not certain.
> Sounds good to me...anybody know what he's on about (apart from it might come early) :?


Jeeeees I hope it means it could be 40% out in terms of it could come forward !

Hell, if 40% out negative that would take March delivery to June 2011

Hopefully it means it could only improve otherwise we would be in for one hell of a wait.

My current TT was 4 months, new one will be an astonishing 6 months ... any more than that and :evil:


----------



## davida-p

antmanb said:


> Picked the car up yesterday evening and it is everything I'd hoped for!
> 
> It's funny having spent my four month wait reading this forum I was expecting the worst, loads of faults etc etc, half of me expected to be disappointed that I wasn't picking up a TTS or TTRS and you know what? I wasn't even the tiniest bit. The car was perfect, cleaned excellently (no scratches or swirl marks that i could see, but it was evening and in Manchester where the sun refuses to shine most of the time anyway!), everything I had added to the car since order was present. I don't care what other say the DLRs are beautiful and finish the car off really well.
> 
> Sales person kept the mileage to its lowest by jumping in the car with me and took it to the petrol station to fill it for me.
> 
> I took a couple of rushed snaps at teh dealership and then it was too dark for good pics by the time I got home but i'll try to get some up on the show your Mk2 thread.
> 
> God it feels like the end of some self help cycle - the support thread for those eagerly awaiting their new car! Like Davida P said - the entire four-and-a-bit month wait just disappeared into nothing the minute I pulled the cover off the car! Worth. Every. Single. Second. Of. The. Wait.
> 
> Ant


Nice one Ant, I suppose the only upside to waiting so long is the info you gleen from this forum. Lots of helpful tips. Enjoy the ride and looking forward to some photos there in not so sunny down town Manchester  
Just been for a blast myself...keep thinking up excuses to drive mine...like forgetting bits of shopping and having to go back again... :lol: Mrs thinks I'm going daft! Who cares...


----------



## davida-p

richywiseman said:


> After 19 weeks of waiting my ibis white TTS is at the dealer (as promised when ordered) and I can pick it up on Friday, it's going to be a good weekend


Lets hope the weathers good where you are...congrats mate its finally here. 8) 8)


----------



## toonmal

[/quote]Jeeeees I hope it means it could be 40% out in terms of it could come forward !

Hell, if 40% out negative that would take March delivery to June 2011

Hopefully it means it could only improve otherwise we would be in for one hell of a wait.

My current TT was 4 months, new one will be an astonishing 6 months ... any more than that and :evil:[/quote]

Yeah, he did mean come forward, but I still don't understand the 40% thing..didn't want to phone him in case it was something stupidly simple


----------



## simonwooTTon

After starting this thread 7 months ago, now with over 750 posts and 15000 views - it's arrived !!
Thanks to everyone who has contributed - great source of info


----------



## jjg

Great thread, thanks.

Mines only been ordered a couple of weeks ago, so the long wait begins.

Hope you enjoy. You'll have to post an update to say how the car is and if its been worth the wait. ( I'm sure it has ).


----------



## antmanb

davida-p said:


> Nice one Ant, I suppose the only upside to waiting so long is the info you gleen from this forum. Lots of helpful tips. Enjoy the ride and looking forward to some photos there in not so sunny down town Manchester
> Just been for a blast myself...keep thinking up excuses to drive mine...like forgetting bits of shopping and having to go back again... :lol: Mrs thinks I'm going daft! Who cares...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That's just like I've been - sucking air through my teeth at the fridge deciding the newly opened milk might just run out in the next half hour before I go to bed....probably best not to risk it evaporating before morning, but look at the time - i'll have to drive to the furtherest tescos which is 24 hour!!

The excuses I've made to drive it anywhere have been great! That and I've managed to blow the best part of £150 on cleaning products which according to the weather forecast I may actually get to use at the weekend (even if it will be cold!).

Ant


----------



## antmanb

simonwooTTon said:


> After starting this thread 7 months ago, now with over 750 posts and 15000 views - it's arrived !!
> Thanks to everyone who has contributed - great source of info


It looks stunning mate - hope you've been enjoying it.

Ant


----------



## davida-p

simonwooTTon said:


> After starting this thread 7 months ago, now with over 750 posts and 15000 views - it's arrived !!
> Thanks to everyone who has contributed - great source of info


Wow looks lovely. Have you got the DLRs..I have to say on the tt they look just right and not over the top like in some Audi models. Enjoy nipping to the shops and back again...and then back again cos you forgot something..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## davida-p

antmanb said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Ant, I suppose the only upside to waiting so long is the info you gleen from this forum. Lots of helpful tips. Enjoy the ride and looking forward to some photos there in not so sunny down town Manchester
> Just been for a blast myself...keep thinking up excuses to drive mine...like forgetting bits of shopping and having to go back again... :lol: Mrs thinks I'm going daft! Who cares...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: That's just like I've been - sucking air through my teeth at the fridge deciding the newly opened milk might just run out in the next half hour before I go to bed....probably best not to risk it evaporating before morning, but look at the time - i'll have to drive to the furtherest tescos which is 24 hour!!
> 
> The excuses I've made to drive it anywhere have been great! That and I've managed to blow the best part of £150 on cleaning products which according to the weather forecast I may actually get to use at the weekend (even if it will be cold!).
> 
> Ant
Click to expand...

Its costing me a fortune..I am sure my large 24h tescos thinks I'm stakeing the place out... :lol:


----------



## marko

Well..ordered 20th March (2010 :roll: ) and just had a call to say that my car is now on its way from the port (UK) to dealer 

Jumped the gun last week and booked a Tracker fitting at the dealer for next wednesday - so should be able to pick the car up next weekend.

Can't wait- been such a long wait. But this thread has kept me going.

Am I dreaming all this??!


----------



## Harvester

Had a call today from my dealer who claims my car has been given a week 49 build week.

He claims I will still get it before 4th January (2010).

He reckons that it will take 3 weeks from 'build' to delivery to me.

He also said that the build week will probably be brought forward due to current factory conditions....(whatever they are!!)

Hope he's right!!


----------



## davida-p

marko said:


> Well..ordered 20th March (2010 :roll: ) and just had a call to say that my car is now on its way from the port (UK) to dealer
> 
> Jumped the gun last week and booked a Tracker fitting at the dealer for next wednesday - so should be able to pick the car up next weekend.
> 
> Can't wait- been such a long wait. But this thread has kept me going.
> 
> Am I dreaming all this??!


No...But we will until we see all your photos...


----------



## davida-p

Harvester said:


> He also said that the build week will probably be brought forward due to current factory conditions....(whatever they are!!)
> 
> Hope he's right!!


That...The production line have finally finished their T break, put down their dog-eared copy of Nuts magazine, finished their round of banter which includes the the winner of the 2.30 at Baden Baden and how Skoda seem to be taking over the car manufacturing business....now they can concentrate on your car... as factory conditions have now and finally.... been restored


----------



## simonwooTTon

davida-p said:


> That...The production line have finally finished their T break, put down their dog-eared copy of Nuts magazine, finished their round of banter which includes the the winner of the 2.30 at Baden Baden and how Skoda seem to be taking over the car manufacturing business....now they can concentrate on your car... as factory conditions have now and finally.... been restored


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scottish4me

Harvester said:


> Had a call today from my dealer who claims my car has been given a week 49 build week.
> 
> He claims I will still get it before 4th January (2010).
> 
> He reckons that it will take 3 weeks from 'build' to delivery to me.
> 
> He also said that the build week will probably be brought forward due to current factory conditions....(whatever they are!!)
> 
> Hope he's right!!


Harvester - When did you order your car then has your deleivery date moved forward or back. Im 3 months almost into my wait and ordered 4th july my delivery is still reading november 25th although I hope this moves forward a month or so.


----------



## Scottish4me

Harvester said:


> Had a call today from my dealer who claims my car has been given a week 49 build week.
> 
> He claims I will still get it before 4th January (2010).
> 
> He reckons that it will take 3 weeks from 'build' to delivery to me.
> 
> He also said that the build week will probably be brought forward due to current factory conditions....(whatever they are!!)
> 
> Hope he's right!!


Havester - when did you order your car then has it moved forward or back from original estimate. I ordered 4th July and still showing 25th November but im told this should move forward a fair bit shortly.


----------



## Scottish4me

Harvester said:


> Had a call today from my dealer who claims my car has been given a week 49 build week.
> 
> He claims I will still get it before 4th January (2010).
> 
> He reckons that it will take 3 weeks from 'build' to delivery to me.
> 
> He also said that the build week will probably be brought forward due to current factory conditions....(whatever they are!!)
> 
> Hope he's right!!


Havester - when did you order your car then has it moved forward or back from original estimate. I ordered 4th July and still showing 25th November but im told this should move forward a fair bit shortly.


----------



## Harvester

Scottish4me said:


> Harvester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a call today from my dealer who claims my car has been given a week 49 build week.
> 
> He claims I will still get it before 4th January (2010).
> 
> He reckons that it will take 3 weeks from 'build' to delivery to me.
> 
> He also said that the build week will probably be brought forward due to current factory conditions....(whatever they are!!)
> 
> Hope he's right!!
> 
> 
> 
> Havester - when did you order your car then has it moved forward or back from original estimate. I ordered 4th July and still showing 25th November but im told this should move forward a fair bit shortly.
Click to expand...

  I'll just answer you the once...lol

I ordered around the 20 something of August.....(can't be arsed to get the paperwork out of my wifes incredible filing system).

When ordered he said that they were originally looking at Jan / Feb for deliveries based on the last one that he'd ordered 2 weeks previously, but he then went and checked and said he was reasonably confident that he 'might' be able to get it before the Jan 4th VAT deadline.

Then his boss said it 'would' be here before the VAT deadline.

So....fingers crossed,.... however my Beemer is due it's first mot, needs 2 tyres and taxing so it'll cost me nearly as much as the extra VAT next week anyway!!

hey ho.................


----------



## Scottish4me

Yeah sorry about that site said there was a fault when posting but first message made it thru anyway. Well fingers crossed you get it early, ill post up how my one gets on when I get update.


----------



## richywiseman

Picked up TTS today and have had a smile on my face all day  what a car absolutely love it, my car arrived at Bolton audi on Monday( they had a build slot available when I ordered) and was to be shipped to Dundee next Thursday, as it happens I was in Sheffield on business so I got the train to Bolton and picked up today, had 9 miles on the clock it now has 300!! What a day really had to keep myself from being over ambitious with the right foot ;-) up early tomorrow for the first proper wash, the front is covered in bugs :-( I'm in love with my new car!! Will post pics once she's been cleaned


----------



## GlasgowEd

richywiseman said:


> Picked up TTS today and have had a smile on my face all day  what a car absolutely love it, my car arrived at Bolton audi on Monday( they had a build slot available when I ordered) and was to be shipped to Dundee next Thursday, as it happens I was in Sheffield on business so I got the train to Bolton and picked up today, had 9 miles on the clock it now has 300!! What a day really had to keep myself from being over ambitious with the right foot ;-) up early tomorrow for the first proper wash, the front is covered in bugs :-( I'm in love with my new car!! Will post pics once she's been cleaned


richywiseman...... interested to know, how you came about to order your car from Bolton Audi. I have ordered from them aswell, have they been good to deal with????


----------



## richywiseman

It just happened to be that Bolton Audi had an available build slot when I was looking to order, they have been fine, the car arrived on time and they did an excellent job of cleaning it, the also filled it with petrol for my trip back to Scotland, still have huge grin on my face, finding excuses to keep going out and driving it


----------



## ttmaddness

Does anyone know how long it takes to get from built to dealer. Had build week 37. Still waiting to leave port for the UK :x


----------



## richieshore

ttmaddness said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to get from built to dealer. Had build week 37. Still waiting to leave port for the UK :x


Mine was build week 37 too buddy, I've been told that it should be ready for the 2nd or 9th.


----------



## richieshore

richieshore said:


> ttmaddness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes to get from built to dealer. Had build week 37. Still waiting to leave port for the UK :x
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was build week 37 too buddy, I've been told that it should be ready for the 2nd or 9th.
Click to expand...

Phone call today said it will be ready for the 8th, worst case 11th! Any news on yours ttmadness?


----------



## Scottish4me

I have noticed that most of you getting your cars recently suddenly get an e-mail or a call saying that your car is being built, is that how the new system appears to be working or do you still get a confirmation 4 weeks before the build.


----------



## m4rky

Scottish4me said:


> I have noticed that most of you getting your cars recently suddenly get an e-mail or a call saying that your car is being built, is that how the new system appears to be working or do you still get a confirmation 4 weeks before the build.


I think its a bit hit and miss - My dealer told me that my car was being built in week 37 and I've heard nothing since at all? I can only presume that it is still to be built.


----------



## arlurt

We placed the order with the dealer on the 26th of February, and it appeared on Audi's system on the 2nd of March, for an S Line SE, agreed delivery in June. We got no information at all about build weeks until nearly the end of June when the dealer accepted that the car wouldn't be delivered as agreed.

Eventually we were given build week 39, then 37, the the Audi computer system was upgraded and the build week moved back to 40. I rang the dealer last week to be told that they now had a confirmed build week, for this week, 39. They still haven't given us any delivery dates though.

Don't know if it's Audi of the dealer but can't seem to get any reliable facts out of either of them. :roll:


----------



## davida-p

arlurt said:


> We placed the order with the dealer on the 26th of February, and it appeared on Audi's system on the 2nd of March, for an S Line SE, agreed delivery in June. We got no information at all about build weeks until nearly the end of June when the dealer accepted that the car wouldn't be delivered as agreed.
> 
> Eventually we were given build week 39, then 37, the the Audi computer system was upgraded and the build week moved back to 40. I rang the dealer last week to be told that they now had a confirmed build week, for this week, 39. They still haven't given us any delivery dates though.
> 
> Don't know if it's Audi of the dealer but can't seem to get any reliable facts out of either of them. :roll:


It will be more like Audi...The dealer doesn't really want to get your back up if they can help it. f they have a build date then they should be able to give you a delivery date. It's not like they haven't been down this road before :roll:


----------



## m4rky

I've had some good news at last - My TT is built and is waiting at the port of Emden waiting to be shipped to the UK.

There are no set dates for this though so I guess I will have to be patient for a while longer. I do find this lack of clarity strange though? I would have thought that the whole delivery chain would be planned out in advance?


----------



## antmanb

m4rky said:


> I've had some good news at last - My TT is built and is waiting at the port of Emden waiting to be shipped to the UK.
> 
> There are no set dates for this though so I guess I will have to be patient for a while longer. I do find this lack of clarity strange though? I would have thought that the whole delivery chain would be planned out in advance?


Well if it is any consolation Mine went from "in transit to the port" to ready to pick up in 13 days so in a fortnight's time you could be sat in your new car.

Ant


----------



## m4rky

Now that would be nice


----------



## davida-p

antmanb said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had some good news at last - My TT is built and is waiting at the port of Emden waiting to be shipped to the UK.
> 
> There are no set dates for this though so I guess I will have to be patient for a while longer. I do find this lack of clarity strange though? I would have thought that the whole delivery chain would be planned out in advance?
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it is any consolation Mine went from "in transit to the port" to ready to pick up in 13 days so in a fortnight's time you could be sat in your new car.
> 
> Ant
Click to expand...

Yep about right I would say. Then another new one to oggle at...


----------



## m4rky

Yep I'll get some pics on line 

I've really missed my TTC and I'm looking forward to getting back into a TT


----------



## jgrive

Just got word from the dealer that it has left the factory and is on the train to the Germany Docks.

He reckons 3 weeks for it to arrive and for all the registration to get done.

Woohoo!


----------



## ttmaddness

my dealer has just told me that it is in transit and should be arriving soon. It was supposed to have left over a week ago so I am very sceptical as to when it will arrive.


----------



## jbareham

Also had my dealer confirm today that my TT has been built (scheduled for Week 39) and now is in transit. Should be registered and ready to collect within about 3 weeks.


----------



## ttmaddness

car is now in the country and have just been given my reg no. not much longer to wait.


----------



## arlurt

They must have got a rush on!

Our build week 39 car is at the German docks awaiting shipping as well. The dealer told me there are three sailings per week, and that Audi have a service level agreement which states that any car should be at the dealer withing 3 days of arriving at the UK port.

The car has only got to travel from Immingham (near Grimsby) to Hull so it's fingers crossed for an early delivery...


----------



## Harvester

arlurt said:


> They must have got a rush on!
> 
> Our build week 39 car is at the German docks awaiting shipping as well. The dealer told me there are three sailings per week, and that Audi have a service level agreement which states that any car should be at the dealer withing 3 days of arriving at the UK port.
> 
> The car has only got to travel from Immingham (near Grimsby) to Hull so it's fingers crossed for an early delivery...


  Good luck,.... hope the bridge doesn't get closed due to high winds!!

I assume you're waiting on the same dealer as me,..... the guy I am dealing with seemed to think that over the last 3 months or so, the factory had improved on production and delivery schedules,...so here's hoping!


----------



## davida-p

Harvester said:


> arlurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must have got a rush on!
> 
> Our build week 39 car is at the German docks awaiting shipping as well. The dealer told me there are three sailings per week, and that Audi have a service level agreement which states that any car should be at the dealer withing 3 days of arriving at the UK port.
> 
> The car has only got to travel from Immingham (near Grimsby) to Hull so it's fingers crossed for an early delivery...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck,.... hope the bridge doesn't get closed due to high winds!!
> 
> I assume you're waiting on the same dealer as me,..... the guy I am dealing with seemed to think that over the last 3 months or so, the factory had improved on production and delivery schedules,...so here's hoping!
Click to expand...

Yes build dates seem to be much more 'active' than they were 3-4 months ago. The time will soon come. worth the wait at the end of day.


----------



## richieshore

arlurt said:


> They must have got a rush on!
> 
> Our build week 39 car is at the German docks awaiting shipping as well. The dealer told me there are three sailings per week, and that Audi have a service level agreement which states that any car should be at the dealer withing 3 days of arriving at the UK port.
> 
> The car has only got to travel from Immingham (near Grimsby) to Hull so it's fingers crossed for an early delivery...


Don't get too excited, mine was build week 37 and has been sat at the German port for 2 weeks now! 

I've also heard of them being then stuck in the UK port for 2 weeks so not sure how seriously they take the service level agreement of 3 days to the dealer!  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ttmaddness

has anybody had the paint shield protection, is it worth having, and would regular polishing and waxing negate this,I have been offered this along with GAP insurance


----------



## TTKeith

Ordered my car 3rd July 

Told unconfirmed week 43 

Still waiting for dealer to tell me build date has gone confirmed


----------



## archer77

TTKeith said:


> Ordered my car 3rd July
> 
> Told unconfirmed week 43
> 
> Still waiting for dealer to tell me build date has gone confirmed


Hi Keith

Sounds like you have the same time as me for your new TTS advised week 43 so should be in car before end of November. I have ordered scuba blue, what colour have you ordered?


----------



## GlasgowEd

archer77 said:


> TTKeith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered my car 3rd July
> 
> Told unconfirmed week 43
> 
> Still waiting for dealer to tell me build date has gone confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Keith
> 
> Sounds like you have the same time as me for your new TTS advised week 43 so should be in car before end of November. I have ordered scuba blue, what colour have you ordered?
Click to expand...

Me too!!! 8 wks to go


----------



## m4rky

richieshore said:


> arlurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must have got a rush on!
> 
> Our build week 39 car is at the German docks awaiting shipping as well. The dealer told me there are three sailings per week, and that Audi have a service level agreement which states that any car should be at the dealer withing 3 days of arriving at the UK port.
> 
> The car has only got to travel from Immingham (near Grimsby) to Hull so it's fingers crossed for an early delivery...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get too excited, mine was build week 37 and has been sat at the German port for 2 weeks now!
> 
> I've also heard of them being then stuck in the UK port for 2 weeks so not sure how seriously they take the service level agreement of 3 days to the dealer!  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

I bet that ours turn up at the same dealer on the same day!!


----------



## richieshore

m4rky said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arlurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must have got a rush on!
> 
> Our build week 39 car is at the German docks awaiting shipping as well. The dealer told me there are three sailings per week, and that Audi have a service level agreement which states that any car should be at the dealer withing 3 days of arriving at the UK port.
> 
> The car has only got to travel from Immingham (near Grimsby) to Hull so it's fingers crossed for an early delivery...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get too excited, mine was build week 37 and has been sat at the German port for 2 weeks now!
> 
> I've also heard of them being then stuck in the UK port for 2 weeks so not sure how seriously they take the service level agreement of 3 days to the dealer!  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet that ours turn up at the same dealer on the same day!!
Click to expand...

Yeah maybe! Which dealer? Apparently there's another boat heading to the UK tomorrow so I'm praying that my car is on that and somehow in my dreams it will still be ready for Friday or Monday! :lol: :lol:


----------



## davida-p

Fingers crossed for you Richie..can't wait to see it as well...it's been a long time coming [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## richieshore

davida-p said:


> Fingers crossed for you Richie..can't wait to see it as well...it's been a long time coming [smiley=dude.gif]


Cheers mate! I can't wait to see it either, come back to me in November! :lol:

I can't complain really, I haven't had to wait as long as some people!


----------



## davida-p

richieshore said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Richie..can't wait to see it as well...it's been a long time coming [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate! I can't wait to see it either, come back to me in November! :lol:
> 
> I can't complain really, I haven't had to wait as long as some people!
Click to expand...

Hey..you never know...dreams can happen


----------



## m4rky

richieshore said:


> Yeah maybe! Which dealer? Apparently there's another boat heading to the UK tomorrow so I'm praying that my car is on that and somehow in my dreams it will still be ready for Friday or Monday! :lol: :lol:


Beechwood???


----------



## richieshore

m4rky said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah maybe! Which dealer? Apparently there's another boat heading to the UK tomorrow so I'm praying that my car is on that and somehow in my dreams it will still be ready for Friday or Monday! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Beechwood???
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha ha ha, do you know what I actually think they are one and the same, mines Halesowen Audi? Haven't been there, just bought it over the phone! :lol:


----------



## TTKeith

archer77 said:


> TTKeith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered my car 3rd July
> 
> Told unconfirmed week 43
> 
> Still waiting for dealer to tell me build date has gone confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Keith
> 
> Sounds like you have the same time as me for your new TTS advised week 43 so should be in car before end of November. I have ordered scuba blue, what colour have you ordered?
Click to expand...

Lets hope so :!:

I just spoken to my dealer today, still not gone confirmed but he has spoken with Audi whow are saying it will in the next week :? and will remain on shedule.

As for colour SOLAR ORANGE 8)


----------



## davida-p

Solar Orange...Im going to try that one next...def not enough of them around....looks like you've been tango-ed. They have seem to have kept that colour going...so some people must like it


----------



## TTKeith

davida-p said:


> Solar Orange...Im going to try that one next...def not enough of them around....looks like you've been tango-ed. They have seem to have kept that colour going...so some people must like it


More popular in Europe


----------



## sbd119

arlurt said:


> They must have got a rush on!
> 
> Our build week 39 car is at the German docks awaiting shipping as well. The dealer told me there are three sailings per week, and that Audi have a service level agreement which states that any car should be at the dealer withing 3 days of arriving at the UK port.
> 
> The car has only got to travel from Immingham (near Grimsby) to Hull so it's fingers crossed for an early delivery...


Just spoke to my dealer, mine's at the port in Germany too, was told it would be with the dealer by the end of next week. Can't wait.


----------



## Wallsendmag

davida-p said:


> Solar Orange...Im going to try that one next...def not enough of them around....looks like you've been tango-ed. They have seem to have kept that colour going...so some people must like it


Orange is the new white


----------



## richieshore

Latest information on my TT, build week 37, was built and sent to port on the 15/9 and will apparently be in the UK finally on Thursday 7/10 and ready for me to pick up a week on Friday, 15/10!

So from being built to being able to collect took 1 month exactly! Now I just need to keep myself busy for a week and half!


----------



## m4rky

richieshore said:


> Latest information on my TT, build week 37, was built and sent to port on the 15/9 and will apparently be in the UK finally on Thursday 7/10 and ready for me to pick up a week on Friday, 15/10!
> 
> So from being built to being able to collect took 1 month exactly! Now I just need to keep myself busy for a week and half!


Mines in Grimsby


----------



## richieshore

m4rky said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest information on my TT, build week 37, was built and sent to port on the 15/9 and will apparently be in the UK finally on Thursday 7/10 and ready for me to pick up a week on Friday, 15/10!
> 
> So from being built to being able to collect took 1 month exactly! Now I just need to keep myself busy for a week and half!
> 
> 
> 
> Mines in Grimsby
Click to expand...

No way! Woo hoo! When will it be ready to pick up? What was your build week again? 37 as well?

Enjoy!


----------



## m4rky

richieshore said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest information on my TT, build week 37, was built and sent to port on the 15/9 and will apparently be in the UK finally on Thursday 7/10 and ready for me to pick up a week on Friday, 15/10!
> 
> So from being built to being able to collect took 1 month exactly! Now I just need to keep myself busy for a week and half!
> 
> 
> 
> Mines in Grimsby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way! Woo hoo! When will it be ready to pick up? What was your build week again? 37 as well?
> 
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...

Good news eh  I'm not sure of a collection date but I hope its next week maybe Thursday or Friday but we will see :?


----------



## ScoobyTT

richieshore said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beechwood???
> 
> 
> 
> mines Halesowen Audi?
Click to expand...

Halloween Audi? How topical. Let the horror stories begin! :lol: If it's Solar Orange, you could make it look like a jacko lantern with some cunning use of black vinyl.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Harvester

m4rky said:


> Mines in Grimsby


  That's great, and hopefully it'll be the last time your car ever has to go to Grimsby!!! :lol:

(Ok all you Cod-Heads,...I was only joking!!  )


----------



## davida-p

Harvester said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines in Grimsby
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, and hopefully it'll be the last time your car ever has to go to Grimsby!!! :lol:
> 
> (Ok all you Cod-Heads,...I was only joking!!  )
Click to expand...

Haha...it will come with that fishy smell that you just cannot shift....  Roll on the air freshners


----------



## davida-p

Looking forward to all these photos soon...Bring em on


----------



## m4rky

Picking mine up on Thursday next week                   

Back in a TT at last


----------



## daveyboy527

Mine finally getting delivered on the 18th October! 10 days and counting


----------



## ttmaddness

my car finally arrived at the dealers on wednesday,taking delivery next saturday at long last, only taken eight months from putting deposit down to delivery


----------



## davida-p

ttmaddness said:


> my car finally arrived at the dealers on wednesday,taking delivery next saturday at long last, only taken eight months from putting deposit down to delivery


You must hold the record then...bet you nearly forgot what you ordered


----------



## richieshore

Went to see my baby yesterday, looking absolutely gorgeous, 1st MY11 I've seen up close and just WOW, really looked so much nicer than all the older ones around it! Stunning! Car arrived at the dealership on Friday, sorted out all the payment and insurance and stuff yesterday and get to pick her up on Tuesday!! Really can not wait now, excited isn't the word!! Ha ha!


----------



## Hev

richieshore said:


> Went to see my baby yesterday, looking absolutely gorgeous, 1st MY11 I've seen up close and just WOW, really looked so much nicer that all the older ones around it! Stunning! Car arrived at the dealership on Friday, sorted out all the payment and insurance and stuff yesterday and get to pick her up on Tuesday!! Really can not wait now, excited isn't the word!! Ha ha!


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I just want a build date for now.......ordered a month ago and still no build date [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...maybe if I'd ordered the coupe with tronic I'd have the build date :?

Hev x


----------



## richieshore

Hev said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see my baby yesterday, looking absolutely gorgeous, 1st MY11 I've seen up close and just WOW, really looked so much nicer that all the older ones around it! Stunning! Car arrived at the dealership on Friday, sorted out all the payment and insurance and stuff yesterday and get to pick her up on Tuesday!! Really can not wait now, excited isn't the word!! Ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> I just want a build date for now.......ordered a month ago and still no build date [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...maybe if I'd ordered the coupe with tronic I'd have the build date :?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I didn't get a build date for about 4 months so wouldn't worry to be honest! Literally just got a phone call the week before! :lol:


----------



## jgrive

Congrats guys!

I don't think mine is in the UK yet, as of Wednesday last week it wasn't on a ship although it had been 'released to a ship'. Maybe that means it has a space booked on the next one or it had been loaded onto one - i'm not sure, and I didn't ask for clarification.

Not long now I hope!


----------



## Hev

Build week 7 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hev x


----------



## m4rky

richieshore said:


> Went to see my baby yesterday, looking absolutely gorgeous, 1st MY11 I've seen up close and just WOW, really looked so much nicer than all the older ones around it! Stunning! Car arrived at the dealership on Friday, sorted out all the payment and insurance and stuff yesterday and get to pick her up on Tuesday!! Really can not wait now, excited isn't the word!! Ha ha!


Did you see mine whilst you where there??? I was so tempted to pop down and have a quick look but I'm gonna wait until Thursday when I pick it up


----------



## davida-p

richieshore said:


> Went to see my baby yesterday, looking absolutely gorgeous, 1st MY11 I've seen up close and just WOW, really looked so much nicer than all the older ones around it! Stunning! Car arrived at the dealership on Friday, sorted out all the payment and insurance and stuff yesterday and get to pick her up on Tuesday!! Really can not wait now, excited isn't the word!! Ha ha!


Pics, Tues eve by the latest then... :roll: :roll:


----------



## Champagne

This thread needs more photos!

I've just received my chassis number and signed all the paperwork with my lease company. Latest news is that it's due to the dealer, Tonbridge Audi on Friday 15th so hopefully I'll have it the following week and can give them back their lovely A5.


----------



## richieshore

m4rky said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see my baby yesterday, looking absolutely gorgeous, 1st MY11 I've seen up close and just WOW, really looked so much nicer than all the older ones around it! Stunning! Car arrived at the dealership on Friday, sorted out all the payment and insurance and stuff yesterday and get to pick her up on Tuesday!! Really can not wait now, excited isn't the word!! Ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see mine whilst you where there??? I was so tempted to pop down and have a quick look but I'm gonna wait until Thursday when I pick it up
Click to expand...

If it's a black one then maybe? That's the only other MY11 that I noticed, other than one in the show room which I'd hope is not yours!

I'd recommend not going to see it! You'll want to steal the keys and drive off there and then! Ha ha.


----------



## simonwooTTon

It took 7 months to arrive and I've had it 4 weeks now, was it worth the wait ..... yes


----------



## TTKeith

Had a call from my dealer this morning, my car has now gone confirmed for week 43


----------



## Neville

Spoke to the dealer this morning - ours is on a ship.

:roll:


----------



## steeve

Well first concrete news on mine. Ordered first week of July. Build week 44. So may be here end of November. Dont know whether to wait to get it registered in January or not.


----------



## Wallsendmag

steeve said:


> Well first concrete news on mine. Ordered first week of July. Build week 44. So may be here end of November. Dont know whether to wait to get it registered in January or not.


And pay the extra VAT ?


----------



## ronxdude

steeve said:


> Well first concrete news on mine. Ordered first week of July. Build week 44. So may be here end of November. Dont know whether to wait to get it registered in January or not.


Is your build week confirmed yet?

I ordered 5th august and got unconfirmed build week 46.


----------



## arlurt

It's arrived at the dealers! :lol:

Collection is arranged for tomorrow, I'd better make a list of what the S-Line SE is meant to have and check the car's got it all.

The only niggle is that the retention certificate for the transfered number plate hasn't come through, so it will be registerd on a "60" plate, insured and taxed, and then we'll have to swap it all over when the paperwork shows up from the DVLA. It's a small thing, and not worth delaying the collection for, we've already waited waited over 32 weeks, don't want to wait any longer.


----------



## steeve

wallsendmag said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well first concrete news on mine. Ordered first week of July. Build week 44. So may be here end of November. Dont know whether to wait to get it registered in January or not.
> 
> 
> 
> And pay the extra VAT ?
Click to expand...

No certainly not. I would pay for the car in December and just ask the Dealer to register it in January.
Apart from which the new VAT rates dont apply until January 4th 2011. So it could be done on the any one of the 1st three days of January. But as youve seen all these cars in Dealers showrooms waiting for Jan 1st, March 1st or September 1st. you know it can be done.

I have done similar before. A few years back I bought a new Motorbike in December. It sat in my garage until March the 1st when the Dealer registered it. Wasnt a problem for them. A vehicle doesnt have to be registered when its paid for.


----------



## antmanb

steeve said:


> No certainly not. I would pay for the car in December and just ask the Dealer to register it in January.
> Apart from which the new VAT rates dont apply until January 4th 2011. So it could be done on the any one of the 1st three days of January. But as youve seen all these cars in Dealers showrooms waiting for Jan 1st, March 1st or September 1st. you know it can be done.
> 
> I have done similar before. A few years back I bought a new Motorbike in December. It sat in my garage until March the 1st when the Dealer registered it. Wasnt a problem for them. A vehicle doesnt have to be registered when its paid for.


Just out of interest, what would be the benefit of waiting until January 1st? You would still have a "60" plate.

Ant


----------



## demi_god

steeve said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well first concrete news on mine. Ordered first week of July. Build week 44. So may be here end of November. Dont know whether to wait to get it registered in January or not.
> 
> 
> 
> And pay the extra VAT ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No certainly not. I would pay for the car in December and just ask the Dealer to register it in January.
> Apart from which the new VAT rates dont apply until January 4th 2011. So it could be done on the any one of the 1st three days of January. But as youve seen all these cars in Dealers showrooms waiting for Jan 1st, March 1st or September 1st. you know it can be done.
> 
> I have done similar before. A few years back I bought a new Motorbike in December. It sat in my garage until March the 1st when the Dealer registered it. Wasnt a problem for them. A vehicle doesnt have to be registered when its paid for.
Click to expand...

 :?: May i ask what is the benefit of registering the car in Jan as opposed to Nov/Dec?


----------



## steeve

If its registered in January it becomes a 2011 car as opposed to a 2010 vehicle. Whilst I know its only a few weeks difference the value when I come to sell it is between £500 and a £1,000

The main jumps in prices are Jan 1st, March 1st and Sept 1st.
As it will have a private plate I'm not too bothered about if it remains a 60 or not.


----------



## daveyboy527

Just had a call this morning and delivery has been moved forwards!! Car will now be with me on Friday!!


----------



## antmanb

steeve said:


> If its registered in January it becomes a 2011 car as opposed to a 2010 vehicle. Whilst I know its only a few weeks difference the value when I come to sell it is between £500 and a £1,000
> 
> The main jumps in prices are Jan 1st, March 1st and Sept 1st.
> As it will have a private plate I'm not too bothered about if it remains a 60 or not.


Really? I thought that all prices on cars were just March and September and January was irrelevant.

Ant


----------



## demi_god

steeve said:


> If its registered in January it becomes a 2011 car as opposed to a 2010 vehicle. Whilst I know its only a few weeks difference the value when I come to sell it is between £500 and a £1,000
> 
> The main jumps in prices are Jan 1st, March 1st and Sept 1st.
> As it will have a private plate I'm not too bothered about if it remains a 60 or not.


£500-£1000 is very optimistic. Mine is said to be losing approx £200 per month on trade in value.

Surely as the car depreciates in stands to reason it will be valued less than in the coming months, regardless of registration?

This tells me as a buyer, that i should look into when the car was manufactured more so, as opposed to when it was registered, and ask you to amend the price according.

Also if you put the boot on the other foot, wouldn't you if looking to buy a 2011 car be looking for one registered March onwards? Thus meaning price will only show a premium Post March and Sept respectively?

You may be mistaken about the Jan price hike (excluding VAT rise) I think Jan is no where near as important as the other two dates.

Its always difficult when your car is near these dates. I agree with you that ....a few weeks can make all the difference.....but maybe not so much in this case.


----------



## steeve

antmanb said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its registered in January it becomes a 2011 car as opposed to a 2010 vehicle. Whilst I know its only a few weeks difference the value when I come to sell it is between £500 and a £1,000
> 
> The main jumps in prices are Jan 1st, March 1st and Sept 1st.
> As it will have a private plate I'm not too bothered about if it remains a 60 or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I thought that all prices on cars were just March and September and January was irrelevant.
> 
> Ant
Click to expand...

Really? I know when I come to sell it I will advertise it as a 2011 car. That's of course if I wait. As I've been waiting since the first week of July, and have been without a car since then I'm just about waited out! The arrival of my TTS has been eagerly awaited and I'm hopping from foot to foot already. 
I know there's the temptation to wait, but the temptation to get it, clean it, drive it and enjoy it, is growing by the hour.

I perhaps agree that £1000 pounds is a little exageration, sorry for that! I do agree that the big jumps are March and September. But there is a jump in Jan too.


----------



## Wallsendmag

steeve said:


> If its registered in January it becomes a 2011 car as opposed to a 2010 vehicle. Whilst I know its only a few weeks difference the value when I come to sell it is between £500 and a £1,000
> 
> The main jumps in prices are Jan 1st, March 1st and Sept 1st.
> As it will have a private plate I'm not too bothered about if it remains a 60 or not.


So you pay 2.5% extra to get betwenn £500 and £1k back.


----------



## steeve

wallsendmag said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its registered in January it becomes a 2011 car as opposed to a 2010 vehicle. Whilst I know its only a few weeks difference the value when I come to sell it is between £500 and a £1,000
> 
> The main jumps in prices are Jan 1st, March 1st and Sept 1st.
> As it will have a private plate I'm not too bothered about if it remains a 60 or not.
> 
> 
> 
> So you pay 2.5% extra to get betwenn £500 and £1k back.
Click to expand...

What 2.5%?

The VAT payable is on the date the item is paid for not when a car is registered. So as I mentioned before, if I decide to wait I'll pay for the car in December, plus if I paid for it in the first three days of January 2011 the VAT is still 17.5% not 20%
The VAT increase doesnt come into effect until January 4th.


----------



## Wallsendmag

OK fair enough point taken


----------



## Harvester

steeve said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its registered in January it becomes a 2011 car as opposed to a 2010 vehicle. Whilst I know its only a few weeks difference the value when I come to sell it is between £500 and a £1,000
> 
> The main jumps in prices are Jan 1st, March 1st and Sept 1st.
> As it will have a private plate I'm not too bothered about if it remains a 60 or not.
> 
> 
> 
> So you pay 2.5% extra to get betwenn £500 and £1k back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 2.5%?
> 
> The VAT payable is on the date the item is paid for not when a car is registered. So as I mentioned before, if I decide to wait I'll pay for the car in December, plus if I paid for it in the first three days of January 2011 the VAT is still 17.5% not 20%
> The VAT increase doesnt come into effect until January 4th.
Click to expand...

Well I could be wrong,..(and according to the wife, I usually am), but I'm sure the VAT is payable when the sale takes place, i.e. exchange of goods / money.

If the dealer doesn't register the car at the time of sale, there may be issues around the importation of the car if it's being sold and not put on the road. This could also cause issues around registering it as it should then be registered by the owner, a private individual, which may require type approval certificates etc......(this of course may apply if it's all done transparently). I would think it's a brave dealer who will record a sale at a lower VAT rate, and then register the car / record the exchange of the goods, as if the VAT man gets a sniff of any sort of avoidance of paying the full VAT due, the dealer will find himself bent over on the receiving end of rubber gloves as the VAT people look into everything over the past 5 years. 

Just a thought... :roll:


----------



## steeve

The VAT payable is on the date the item is paid for not when a car is registered. So as I mentioned before, if I decide to wait I'll pay for the car in December, plus if I paid for it in the first three days of January 2011 the VAT is still 17.5% not 20%
The VAT increase doesnt come into effect until January 4th.[/quote]

Well I could be wrong,..(and according to the wife, I usually am), but I'm sure the VAT is payable when the sale takes place, i.e. exchange of goods / money.

If the dealer doesn't register the car at the time of sale, there may be issues around the importation of the car if it's being sold and not put on the road. This could also cause issues around registering it as it should then be registered by the owner, a private individual, which may require type approval certificates etc......(this of course may apply if it's all done transparently). I would think it's a brave dealer who will record a sale at a lower VAT rate, and then register the car / record the exchange of the goods, as if the VAT man gets a sniff of any sort of avoidance of paying the full VAT due, the dealer will find himself bent over on the receiving end of rubber gloves as the VAT people look into everything over the past 5 years. 

Just a thought... :roll:[/quote]

Trust me I have done this before with no problems. Buying a vehicle in December and hanging on until the following March before the Dealer registered it. It even sat in my garage until that date. (with insurance)

Also do you think that all those people who pick up cars on March the 1st and September the 1st havent already paid for them? Do you seriously believe that they all pay on that one day? We havent when we have bought cars which are then registered to get the new reg. We have probably completed the sale up to a couple of weeks before.

Also have you not seen that the VAT rate changes on January the 4th? Not before. Any sale made on the 1st, 2nd and 3rd will be subject to the VAT rate applicable AT THAT TIME which will be 17.5%


----------



## Neville

Is it just me or has this wandered off topic slightly?

:roll:


----------



## steeve

Sure has.........................

So if its build week 44, when should it arrive at the Dealers?????


----------



## demi_god

steeve said:


> Sure has.........................
> 
> So if its build week 44, when should it arrive at the Dealers?????


2-3 weeks later.


----------



## Harvester

steeve said:


> Sure has.........................
> 
> So if its build week 44, when should it arrive at the Dealers?????


Yeah....back on the topic,...... when are you picking your car up???.....and when will you be registereing it????.....

OOPS........there it goes again.......


----------



## steeve

Harvester said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure has.........................
> 
> So if its build week 44, when should it arrive at the Dealers?????
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....back on the topic,...... when are you picking your car up???.....and when will you be registereing it????.....
> 
> OOPS........there it goes again.......
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daveyboy527

Lets get this back on topic....

Having ordered my car back in June, it will be with me tomorrow!!!  

I'm a little bit exciiiited!!


----------



## m4rky

Yep I ordered mine in June and I'm picking it up this morning


----------



## daveyboy527

m4rky said:


> Yep I ordered mine in June and I'm picking it up this morning


Enjoy, buddy. Get some pics up


----------



## Neville

m4rky said:


> Yep I ordered mine in June and I'm picking it up this morning


I also ordered in June, what date in June did you order, apparently mine is on a ship somewhere!

:?:


----------



## sbd119

I ordered mine at the end of March, will be picking it up a week tomorrow - despite being promised it for September. Still just happy it's here at last!


----------



## daveyboy527

Mine was delivered at 8am this morning.... its beautiful!!


----------



## Kalibre46

daveyboy527 said:


> Mine was delivered at 8am this morning.... its beautiful!!


Nice one! I thought you had to wait till Monday?


----------



## daveyboy527

Kalibre46 said:


> daveyboy527 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was delivered at 8am this morning.... its beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! I thought you had to wait till Monday?
Click to expand...

So did I!!!

Got a call 2 days ago saying delivery has been moved forward if I wanted it earlier!!

Just spoken to Huets ... think I may be going for the same Headunit as you! Will PM you, mate.


----------



## Champagne

Mine is at the dealer, registered, insured and will be delivered on Tuesday. Ordered on 4th June, so 19.5 weeks. Technically it's a month late but they did lend me an A5 so not much to complain about!
Will post photos next week.


----------



## m4rky

daveyboy527 said:


> Kalibre46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveyboy527 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was delivered at 8am this morning.... its beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! I thought you had to wait till Monday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I!!!
> 
> Got a call 2 days ago saying delivery has been moved forward if I wanted it earlier!!
> 
> Just spoken to Huets ... think I may be going for the same Headunit as you! Will PM you, mate.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the pictures


----------



## davida-p

Yes...pictures...I love the pictures


----------



## lucozade_tt

i ordered 2011 roadster s-line through lease company on june 16th and i've been told i wont get it till march 2011, is this normal [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## richieshore

lucozade_tt said:


> i ordered 2011 roadster s-line through lease company on june 16th and i've been told i wont get it till march 2011, is this normal [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No that's most definitely not normal! I think you need to start moaning at your lease company, should be collecting it next month, Dec latest!


----------



## lucozade_tt

richieshore said:


> lucozade_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i ordered 2011 roadster s-line through lease company on june 16th and i've been told i wont get it till march 2011, is this normal [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> No that's most definitely not normal! I think you need to start moaning at your lease company, should be collecting it next month, Dec latest!
Click to expand...

i did it through gateway2lease i've asked back in august they said november, then in september they contacted the the dealer the dealer said anytime between jaunary and march 2011 so dont get take advantage of the lower vat rate.

if i ask can they get exact indication from dealer what stage car may be at bcoz reading through ppl post i see they know exactly when cars getting to ship and etc.


----------



## jgrive

Hey everyone,

Great news - the car is getting registered now - almost ready to go.

We're going to collect it on Saturday, they could have delivered it Thurs/Fri but i'm away on a residential training course at the moment so can't! But everything is all sorted, got the Free 7-day insurance, can't wait now!

Pics up this weekend, I promise.


----------



## Neville

Collection booked for 25th @ 3pm - here we go!


----------



## Hev

Popped into the dealer at the weekend (so I can see if I could borrow a TT for this weekend (since I've organised a meet :lol) and got an update.....originally the car was build week 15 but he was too scared to tell me at the start :lol: ......then it went to week 7.....now it is at wee 2......any advance on 2????????

If it stays at week 2, then I suspect it'll hit the garage early February but we will be away on hols then but I don't know if I can bear telling them to hold off to 1st March to make it a 11 plate 

hev x


----------



## jjg

Just had the call from dealers as well. Was a provisional week 9 build now updated as week 4.

Yeaaaah.
(By time it gets shipped over and is checked at dealers should be about right for registration for 1st March plate).


----------



## davida-p

jjg said:


> Just had the call from dealers as well. Was a provisional week 9 build now updated as week 4.
> 
> Yeaaaah.
> (By time it gets shipped over and is checked at dealers should be about right for registration for 1st March plate).


What have your ordered jjg?


----------



## jjg

Hi Davida-P,

TT Coupe quattro and S-tronic for me.
(with Phanonton black, black styling pack and privacy glass, the Xenons and light/rain pack and a few other bits and bobs).

Was interested in the TTS but couldn't quite get there at this time. It was either order TT now or wait a year. Wasn't prepared to wait any longer. God finding the wait for delivery bad enough.....

Jon


----------



## davida-p

jjg said:


> Hi Davida-P,
> 
> TT Coupe quattro and S-tronic for me.
> (with Phanonton black, black styling pack and privacy glass, the Xenons and light/rain pack and a few other bits and bobs).
> 
> Was interested in the TTS but couldn't quite get there at this time. It was either order TT now or wait a year. Wasn't prepared to wait any longer. God finding the wait for delivery bad enough.....
> 
> Jon


I don't think you will be disappointed. Lets hope it arrives asap for you..I know what its like to wait...quite a few 6 month-ers on here


----------



## ibiswhitett

Ordered in July - told October 18th for a delivery date - now suggesting an unconfirmed date of third week in January! Is this normal service for Audi? :x


----------



## Kalibre46

It all seems a bit random. I ordered July and was told BW in Oct. It's still unconfirmed but I'm expecting my car to be built next week. Dealer doesn't seem concerned that it's unconfirmed?!?


----------



## sbd119

I ordered my TT TDI coupe on 31 March, was initially given a delivery date of July / August, then an option of end of July in May but I opted to wait for September and a MY11 car, then told might not be September after all.

I'm finally going to pick it up this coming Saturday. I hope it'll be worth it. March seems such a long time ago, September came and went and now almost the end of October. Doesn't really give you confidence in Audi dealerships; and sadly, what people say here about not getting rung back, is exactly my experience too. Fingers crossed my new TT will make up for it.


----------



## antmanb

ibiswhitett said:


> Ordered in July - told October 18th for a delivery date - now suggesting an unconfirmed date of third week in January! Is this normal service for Audi? :x


I think the Dealer was not telling the truth to begin with. Knowing about all the dealys, any dealer genuinely believing that it would only take 3 months from order to delivery was either completely lying or had been in the job for a couple of hours only. Mine was coparatively fast and was just over four months (ordered May delivered Septemer).



Kalibre46 said:


> It all seems a bit random. I ordered July and was told BW in Oct. It's still unconfirmed but I'm expecting my car to be built next week. Dealer doesn't seem concerned that it's unconfirmed?!?


Don't know about the new system but on the old system it went confirmed four weeks before the build week, from what i've heard about the new system it seems to give out predicted delivery times so could well be that the confirmation (or not) of the build week is less important?

Ant


----------



## TTKeith

ibiswhitett said:


> Ordered in July - told October 18th for a delivery date - now suggesting an unconfirmed date of third week in January! Is this normal service for Audi? :x


Does not sound right to me :?

I ordered 3rd July car is being Built next week (43)


----------



## ibiswhitett

Thanks for the input - I am trying for a loan car from Audi UK. Apparently they can supply a car to drive around in whilst wailing for delivery of the new car. Watch this space!


----------



## richieshore

ibiswhitett said:


> Thanks for the input - I am trying for a loan car from Audi UK. Apparently they can supply a car to drive around in whilst wailing for delivery of the new car. Watch this space!


Yeah they will providing your car is going to arrive later than quoted, you just have to pay for the insurance, I was offered one for a couple of weeks before mine turned up but couldn't be bothered with the hassle.


----------



## hawkeye

I had a car from audi while waiting for my TT insurance was included with the car no need to pay anything.


----------



## Champagne

I was offered an A5 loan car for the month that my TT was delayed which I gratefully accepted as I wanted to sell my convertible whilst it was still sunny! Direct Line covered me for free for the month alongside our other car, a Golf GTi. Only problem was we loved the A5!


----------



## Kalibre46

Update on mine. Build date of next week is now confirmed (better late than never). So been told delivery should be 2-3 weeks after that.


----------



## zak875

jjg said:


> Hi Davida-P,
> 
> TT Coupe quattro and S-tronic for me.
> (with Phanonton black, black styling pack and privacy glass, the Xenons and light/rain pack and a few other bits and bobs).
> 
> Was interested in the TTS but couldn't quite get there at this time. It was either order TT now or wait a year. Wasn't prepared to wait any longer. God finding the wait for delivery bad enough.....
> 
> Jon


Hi jjg, when did you order?


----------



## jjg

Hi,

4th Sept I slapped my deposit down.

The wife's boored now, she claims she doesn't need the daily count down to collection.


----------



## jgrive

*Final Summary*

Ordered: 4th of July
Build Week: 40
Delivered (available to be): 20th of October

Total: 15 weeks (I think?)


----------



## zak875

jjg said:


> Hi,
> 
> 4th Sept I slapped my deposit down.
> 
> The wife's boored now, she claims she doesn't need the daily count down to collection.


ahhh i ordered mine 23rd Sep, but havnt had a build week yet!!!

white tt coupe S Line with rs4's, extended leather, interior light, ipod, privacy glass, comfort pack.

cant wait


----------



## archer77

TTKeith said:


> ibiswhitett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered in July - told October 18th for a delivery date - now suggesting an unconfirmed date of third week in January! Is this normal service for Audi? :x
> 
> 
> 
> Does not sound right to me :?
> 
> I ordered 3rd July car is being Built next week (43)
Click to expand...

Hi TTKeith

week 43 has now arrived oooooYes    about time, been so long waiting for this hope to get the new TTS middle to end of November. Have you heard anything yet on yours? 
If I collect on week commencing the 22nd Nov that will be 28 weeks... :x 
I view of this I am going to complain... :x 
I'm thinking of posting a question here to see what the time scales from order date to collection as the dealer says in passing that this is not the norm....yes right 28 weeks is i feel a joke for a TTS  ..R8 yes aston martin dbs yes but not a TTS. What do you recon guys !!! :?


----------



## davida-p

jjg said:


> Hi,
> 
> 4th Sept I slapped my deposit down.
> 
> The wife's boored now, she claims she doesn't need the daily count down to collection.


Get the app for a countdown...so you can remind yourself of every second


----------



## antmanb

archer77 said:


> Hi TTKeith
> 
> week 43 has now arrived oooooYes    about time, been so long waiting for this hope to get the new TTS middle to end of November. Have you heard anything yet on yours?
> If I collect on week commencing the 22nd Nov that will be 28 weeks... :x
> I view of this I am going to complain... :x
> I'm thinking of posting a question here to see what the time scales from order date to collection as the dealer says in passing that this is not the norm....yes right 28 weeks is i feel a joke for a TTS  ..R8 yes aston martin dbs yes but not a TTS. What do you recon guys !!! :?


I think if you do a search you may find the topic that someone started about order to build times. I seem to think (but could be wrong) that it was started by davida-p?

Ant


----------



## GlasgowEd

FINALLY.......... It's getting built this week!!!!


----------



## lucozade_tt

i've been told end of january which would mean i wait 7 and half months, i been told coupes are priority over roadster s-lines [smiley=bigcry.gif] i ordered in june tru lease company!!!


----------



## m4rky

lucozade_tt said:


> i've been told end of january which would mean i wait 7 and half months, i been told coupes are priority over roadster s-lines [smiley=bigcry.gif] i ordered in june tru lease company!!!


That doesn't sound right?? I ordered my s-line roadster in June and it was delivered 2 weeks ago?? I bet they never put the order in immediately?


----------



## jaybyme

Just spoke to my dealer.
ordered 07.10.10
Planned for production week 18,possible delivery week 20 !!
I was hoping to easily get the car by April


----------



## lucozade_tt

m4rky said:


> lucozade_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've been told end of january which would mean i wait 7 and half months, i been told coupes are priority over roadster s-lines [smiley=bigcry.gif] i ordered in june tru lease company!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound right?? I ordered my s-line roadster in June and it was delivered 2 weeks ago?? I bet they never put the order in immediately?
Click to expand...

i know spoke to them again today they said cars being built and once ins complete takes 4 weeks to arrive at dealers then i have too wait for two weeks cooling off period

does any one know how long take to build once they started it???


----------



## jaybyme

if you go by my dates.
Under two weeks, with delivery to Neckarsulm.
I can't see it needing an extra two weeks from Hungary to the UK ?


----------



## Hev

jaybyme said:


> Just spoke to my dealer.
> ordered 07.10.10
> Planned for production week 18,possible delivery week 20 !!
> I was hoping to easily get the car by April


Don't panic just yet....our original date was 15 (but the dealer was too scared to tell me), then it came forward to week 7 and now we are at week 2!...I'm just crossing my fingers it comes forward again and maybe even delivery before Jan 4th (but then again that is probably wishful thinking!) 

Hev x


----------



## steeve

Oh no week 2?
They'll all still be p!ssed from Christmas.


----------



## Scottish4me

Well I ordered TTC begining of July so on week 17 of 21 week (not that I believe it) wait. Lease company still think car will arrive 25th November at dealer although no confirmation yet. They say the new system is so accurate that they have no worries with regards the car being built on time so I assume its being built this week or next to stand any chance of seeing it early december. I await the audi monday update with anticipation.

Popped in past Audi Edinburgh yesterday on way past just to remind myself what the hell an Audi TT looks like up close as its 6months since I sat in one.

Dont think I will be getting an Audi next time one of my work mates has been waiting since February for an A5 and every month Audi put delivery back another month so its december maybe but might be january. Every one else at work have ordered BMW's instead and have all had theres delivered 4 weeks early so only 8 weeks average delivery time. One girl ordered last 2 weeks ago and gets hers delivered early december and thats built to order. done figure what Audi's problem is.


----------



## davida-p

Scottish4me said:


> Dont think I will be getting an Audi next time one of my work mates has been waiting since February


Wait until you have settled your backside into the driving seat, started the engine and taken it for a spin...then you can come back an edit this part of your post... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Scottish4me

I so hope-so Davina-p, I could always order the next one 6 months in advance lol. Not long now though ..........well atleast I hope not. You still loving every minute with your TTR.


----------



## SCD

Hi

I am a relatively new forum member and was interested (and a little anxious) to read about all the long waits and delays from order date to delivery of the TTs. Ordered my TTS coupe on 30 July. Was advised that the expected delivery date was 18 November. Got a call a few days ago to say the car had arrived and will be delivered to my door at the start of next week. Over two weeks early!! Ordered through Lister Audi in Coventry and have found their customer service to be first class. I live in Scotland and they are delivering the car at no extra charge. Can't wait to actually drive it. Hope I like it when I get it - rather stupidly ordered the car without going for a test drive first. I have been encouraged, however, by all the positive comments about the drive experience I have read on this site. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sbd119

Don't worry, I think you'll love it. I only went for a short test drive in February, ordered at the end of March and picked it up last Saturday! I have learned a huge amount from the forum and now the car is here, I know that I made the right decision. It is a brilliant car and makes me feel special and lucky each time I drive it. Still keep looking out of the window at it  
Don't forget to post the pics when you get it.


----------



## SCD

Thanks for the reply sbd119 and good to hear that you are enjoying the car so much. Is this your first TTS? I can't believe you had to wait 7 months for delivery. I had a MK1 a few years back but defected to Porsche. Really loved the Porsche but absolutely useless for most of the winter months and Scotland is not renouned for it's extended summer weather conditions. Not sure I would have had the patience to wait 7 months for my new car - actually I am sure - no way would I have waited. The dealships up here in Central Scotland were quoting approx. 3-months time lag from order to delivery. From the posts on this site, I'm assuming that is not the general position across the country? S


----------



## Hev

SCD said:


> I live in Scotland


In that case........viewtopic.php?f=3&t=184854

Hev x


----------



## davida-p

My first tt I had to wait just 5 weeks for delivery in 08, this one 6 months!. Ok its a wait. Hopefully in the future these lead time will come down, though it still seems like anything from 4-6 months on avg.

But the time does eventually comes, the heart rate quickens...and then...


----------



## Kalibre46

Woohoo, car has been built and released from factory! Dealer thinks it'll be with them WC 8th Nov. Theyll do their checks and the custom wheels and I may have it on Fri 12th! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Scottish4me

Kalibre, sounds like they just suddenly say cars built hopefully my monday update will be good news, or did they tell you before build started.


----------



## Kalibre46

Scottish4me said:


> Kalibre, sounds like they just suddenly say cars built hopefully my monday update will be good news, or did they tell you before build started.


This week was my build week (43) but that was only confirmed last week. I just got the 'built' email from the dealer tonight. Different dealers seem to give out different info. Good luck with yours.


----------



## toonmal

Ordered 21 Jul, just been informed she is being built on 17 Jan..I'm assuming that's 2011 !!!! :?


----------



## Scottish4me

Does not sound good did you have an original estimate or was it always going to be January.


----------



## toonmal

Original 'guesstimate' was Late Nov/Dec


----------



## Scottish4me

Thats the same estimate Im working to. I Will post as soon as I have build confirmation I ordered mine start of july.


----------



## sheila

TTRS S Tronic - Ordered Monday 20th September 2010 - Scheduled for Build Week 48 - However told yesterday it was built and at Grimsby waiting delivery to dealers - 20th September to 1st November is this a record??


----------



## ronxdude

sheila said:


> TTRS S Tronic - Ordered Monday 20th September 2010 - Scheduled for Build Week 48 - However told yesterday it was built and at Grimsby waiting delivery to dealers - 20th September to 1st November is this a record??


Definitely is!!!!

I ordered 5th august said delivery week 46 initially hoping it get confirmed this week!

mine was a TT tho, not a TTRS...thought the RS take longer?? Bet you can't wait now the RS is absolutely awesome :mrgreen:


----------



## GlasgowEd

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Awaiting Shipment ] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## MaTT-R

Woohoo - TTS has arrived in Grimsby.

Dealer is aiming to get it ready for me on Weds 10th at Audi Stockport. Meeting in London on the Thursday so I should be able to give it a good run!

Its another white one with 19" 5 spokes, privacy, comfort, bose and bluetooth.... bit of an upgrade from my current 57 plate roadster 

Ordered 5th August.

Cant. Actually. Wait.

Matt


----------



## TTKeith

Had phone call from dealer this morning car is now at port awaiting shipping


----------



## steeve

Ordered first week of July, just heard it's built and on the way to the port.........................


----------



## davida-p

GlasgowEd said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Awaiting Shipment ] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Seems you have been waiting a lifetime...Glad its on its way Ed [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## lucozade_tt

TTKeith said:


> Had phone call from dealer this morning car is now at port awaiting shipping


/
im build week 43 as well so this is good new for me i suppose so how long do you think shipping take?


----------



## Scottish4me

I ordered my TTC TDi 5th July, just got e-mail today saying Awaiting Shipping so 4 months so far. Was not advised it was being built though for some reason. So looks like I'm still looking good for early december delivery as per original estimate. So looks like the 4-5 months from order to delivery is the average for most.


----------



## TTKeith

lucozade_tt said:


> TTKeith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had phone call from dealer this morning car is now at port awaiting shipping
> 
> 
> 
> /
> im build week 43 as well so this is good new for me i suppose so how long do you think shipping take?
Click to expand...

My dealer said that i should expect to wait a futher 10days for delivery :?


----------



## mark306

I ordered back in june and am collecting my TT from the dealer tomorrow. I'm so excited like a kid at christmas!


----------



## GlasgowEd

davida-p said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Awaiting Shipment ] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you have been waiting a lifetime...Glad its on its way Ed [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

Certainly feels like it, 8months & 3 weeks to be exact. But hey who's counting? :lol:


----------



## Scottish4me

GlasgowEd said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Awaiting Shipment ] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you have been waiting a lifetime...Glad its on its way Ed [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly feels like it, 8months & 3 weeks to be exact. But hey who's counting? :lol:
Click to expand...

Looks like mine is either chasing yours or sitting with it at the port as they both head to Glasgow its all getting far to exciting now, girlfriend asked what I wanted for xmas, told her not bother as TT was on its way to Scotland...yippee :roll:


----------



## GlasgowEd

Looks like mine is either chasing yours or sitting with it at the port as they both head to Glasgow its all getting far to exciting now, girlfriend asked what I wanted for xmas, told her not bother as TT was on its way to Scotland...yippee :roll:[/quote][/quote]

Hiya

Looks like you have ordered the same as me  Did you order your car from Glasgow Audi? They wouldn't budge on price so ended up buying from a dealer down south. Not long now mate, must arrange to meet up sometime and [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Scottish4me

GlasgowEd - My TT is coming from down south too not sure where though as its leased through my company. Yeah we can compare any differences from your S-line to my Sport, not that we will see much other than your LEDS since they are both Ibis. Cant wait to be told what day I can get it delivered to house.


----------



## ibiswhitett

ibiswhitett said:


> Thanks for the input - I am trying for a loan car from Audi UK. Apparently they can supply a car to drive around in whilst wailing for delivery of the new car. Watch this space!


Just been given a brand new Audi A6 Avant S-line to run around in while I wait (2.0 TDi). Can't complain... but still no news on the TT!


----------



## Kalibre46

Car arrived at dealer today.
Dealer checks on Wednesday.
Wheels being painted (gloss black) Thursday/Friday
Presentation on Monday afternoon!!!!!!!

So in summary, I ordered on the 23rd July and will pickup on 15th November. Just shy of 4 months.

Pics will of course follow!


----------



## lucozade_tt

Kalibre46 said:


> Car arrived at dealer today.
> Dealer checks on Wednesday.
> Wheels being painted (gloss black) Thursday/Friday
> Presentation on Monday afternoon!!!!!!!
> 
> So in summary, I ordered on the 23rd July and will pickup on 15th November. Just shy of 4 months.
> 
> Pics will of course follow!


Great stuff! your lucky i order june 16th and im still waiting! what was you build week?


----------



## zak875

ordered 23rd Sep, been given an estimate end of Feb delivery.


----------



## crispin

Finally I am able to join this thread
Sent deposit 10th June for a LHD audi tt coupe sline tdi.. dealer put order in 16/6... but Audi processed order 29/6

Today I was informed that it has been allocated week 49 - December 6th... I guess that it will be January before I get it... but finally a build date


----------



## TTKeith

Had e-mail from dealer this morning... Car delivered 8)


----------



## Kalibre46

lucozade_tt said:


> Kalibre46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car arrived at dealer today.
> Dealer checks on Wednesday.
> Wheels being painted (gloss black) Thursday/Friday
> Presentation on Monday afternoon!!!!!!!
> 
> So in summary, I ordered on the 23rd July and will pickup on 15th November. Just shy of 4 months.
> 
> Pics will of course follow!
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff! your lucky i order june 16th and im still waiting! what was you build week?
Click to expand...

Build week was 43.

Unfortunately yesterday I wrote-off my BMW which I was part-ex'ing! Oops. Never mind, still get the TT on Monday.


----------



## MaTT-R

Picked mine up on Wednesday.

What a car!

Drove it to near Gatwick from Manchester and yesterday. The atrocious weather conditions didnt put it off in the least. The grip levels were superb and not much buffeting from gale force winds.

9 hours of driving in the one day and I still had a smile on my face at the end!

I particularly like the interior with the extended leather, I went for the silver inserts and stitching against black and it looks the dogs! Also got black styling pack and privacy glass which really shows the white off superbly.

Spoiler up!!

Matt


----------



## steeve

MaTT, just out of interest what tyres do you have fitted, they are 19's?


----------



## zak875

MaTT-R said:


> Picked mine up on Wednesday.
> 
> What a car!
> 
> Drove it to near Gatwick from Manchester and yesterday. The atrocious weather conditions didnt put it off in the least. The grip levels were superb and not much buffeting from gale force winds.
> 
> 9 hours of driving in the one day and I still had a smile on my face at the end!
> 
> I particularly like the interior with the extended leather, I went for the silver inserts and stitching against black and it looks the dogs! Also got black styling pack and privacy glass which really shows the white off superbly.
> 
> Spoiler up!!
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt, could you get some pics up of your car I also went for the extended leather and privacy glass in white would be good to see how it actually looks!!! Also whats your spec?

thanks mate

Zak


----------



## GlasgowEd

Car is getting delivered to me on Monday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] It's going to be a looooooong 5 days. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## steeve

Mine apparently has sat at the docks in the fatherland since a week last thursday,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hawkeye

Ok here goes my story ..... Was in possession of a 10 plate TT S-Line SE delivered on 11th May soon after i realised it should have been a TTS.

After initial enquiry in August over delivery times i was told to expect it around late December at best but it could run into January 2011.

I placed the order at middle of August after being satisfied with the trade in value of my TT. One thing that did effect the order but was only picked up on the day after the order was placed ... was the colour choice i went for the Daytona gray.

The salesman and the new brochure found it difficult to realise that it was not a TTS colour but only available on a s-line. After some discussion the colour stayed but the price was agreed. This then put the expected delivery date back to Febuary/March with a possible 6 weeks for the special paint.

You can imagine i was not best pleased and over the last few weeks have had a few meetings with the dealership to see if anything could be done.

Well to give this story a happy ending as of Tuesday the car is built and is awaiting shipment. Thought i would share with you a screen sot from the dealers confirming the news. This is just 1 page of three. The dealership deserves a big hand for making my day.

[IMG]http://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx312/propertywatch1/car/securedownload.png[/IMG]


----------



## lucozade_tt

my car has arrived at the dealer i now got to wait for 2 week coolin off period,

so first week in december

build week 43


----------



## MaTT-R

zak875 said:


> MaTT-R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked mine up on Wednesday.
> 
> Hi Matt, could you get some pics up of your car I also went for the extended leather and privacy glass in white would be good to see how it actually looks!!! Also whats your spec?
> 
> thanks mate
> 
> Zak
Click to expand...

Hi Zak,
Its a TTS Ibis, Comfort, sound, LED, privacy, black styling pack, black leather with the silver inserts and stitching (actually looks off white so goes really well) and the 19" 5 spokes.

Looks really good and the privacy really adds to it!

Not had chance to get many pics as i've been out the country this week. heres one from my phone though....


----------



## steeve

After sitting at the docks in the Fatherland for two weeks (I find that two weeks just sat at the docks is barking) mine is now on a boat. How much longer............................................?


----------



## Scottish4me

Day 138 still waiting for Audi to maybe deliver a TT this year if they feel like it. Ordered Week 27 (end of June), Build week 43 (end of October) confirmed as complete Week 44. Email today saying delay on delivery due to shipping expect Week 50 (Mid December) if they maybe feel like putting on the ship. Should have gone for a BMW or Merc as I would have had it 3 months ago. I so hope the eventual arrival makes the wait worthwhile.


----------



## GlasgowEd

Scottish4me said:


> Day 138 still waiting for Audi to maybe deliver a TT this year if they feel like it. Ordered Week 27 (end of June), Build week 43 (end of October) confirmed as complete Week 44. Email today saying delay on delivery due to shipping expect Week 50 (Mid December) if they maybe feel like putting on the ship. Should have gone for a BMW or Merc as I would have had it 3 months ago. I so hope the eventual arrival makes the wait worthwhile.


Scottish4me-  Mines was build week 43 as well and I'm getting mines on Monday. Once the cars built its surprising how fast they can have the car ready for delivery. Who sent you the e-mail? If you have the commission number I would be tempted to phone Audi CS 08457699777 to see WTF is going on.

Hope you get some good news soon, as out of the blue you could get an e-mail saying your car is READY FOR DELIVERY


----------



## Scottish4me

GlasgowEd - I am hoping for that it is strange yours made it to the ship, and mine did not. Suppose its only another 2-3 weeks so not too long now. You getting yours delivered to your home then you must be so excited. Will have to meet up somewhere and play spot the difference, you went for white too if I remember. Have a great time playing in your new toy on monday let us know how good it is when you eventually get out of it.


----------



## ronxdude

Mine has been built and leaving/left the factory 

Expecting it to touch the shore at 6th december, doing paperwork and with me week commencing 13th december apparently!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Scottish4me said:


> Day 138 still waiting for Audi to maybe deliver a TT this year if they feel like it. Ordered Week 27 (end of June), Build week 43 (end of October) confirmed as complete Week 44. Email today saying delay on delivery due to shipping expect Week 50 (Mid December) if they maybe feel like putting on the ship. Should have gone for a BMW or Merc as I would have had it 3 months ago. I so hope the eventual arrival makes the wait worthwhile.


I would check it with a fine tooth comb when , sounds like it could have had a run in with the Transit Damage fairies.


----------



## archer77

GlasgowEd said:


> Scottish4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 138 still waiting for Audi to maybe deliver a TT this year if they feel like it. Ordered Week 27 (end of June), Build week 43 (end of October) confirmed as complete Week 44. Email today saying delay on delivery due to shipping expect Week 50 (Mid December) if they maybe feel like putting on the ship. Should have gone for a BMW or Merc as I would have had it 3 months ago. I so hope the eventual arrival makes the wait worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish4me- Mines was build week 43 as well and I'm getting mines on Monday. Once the cars built its surprising how fast they can have the car ready for delivery. Who sent you the e-mail? If you have the commission number I would be tempted to phone Audi CS 08457699777 to see WTF is going on.
> 
> Hope you get some good news soon, as out of the blue you could get an e-mail saying your car is READY FOR DELIVERY
Click to expand...

Hi GlasgowEd & Scottich4me I too was told my tts was built in week 43, but they seem to be very vague as to what is happening. Its currently at status 30 in transit not at port as the dealer has told me, god knows why it takes so long to get. I think i will get hold of the comm no and call Audi CS as you suggested. I was told that you would be in the vehicle within 4 weeks after build week...you right load of...mmmm. O by the way I ordered this vehicle for factory build on the 8th May 2010, with nothing special, i can only assume its a rare beast one of a kind... :x :? Don't think i will be doing this again.
You views & any help on this would be very interesting & appreciative.
Hope you get yours soon


----------



## davida-p

GlasgowEd said:


> Car is getting delivered to me on Monday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] It's going to be a looooooong 5 days. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You have waited a record time..5 days will go just like that, except for sleepless nights


----------



## TTKeith

I collect mine Monday


----------



## GlasgowEd

archer77 said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 138 still waiting for Audi to maybe deliver a TT this year if they feel like it. Ordered Week 27 (end of June), Build week 43 (end of October) confirmed as complete Week 44. Email today saying delay on delivery due to shipping expect Week 50 (Mid December) if they maybe feel like putting on the ship. Should have gone for a BMW or Merc as I would have had it 3 months ago. I so hope the eventual arrival makes the wait worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish4me- Mines was build week 43 as well and I'm getting mines on Monday. Once the cars built its surprising how fast they can have the car ready for delivery. Who sent you the e-mail? If you have the commission number I would be tempted to phone Audi CS 08457699777 to see WTF is going on.
> 
> Hope you get some good news soon, as out of the blue you could get an e-mail saying your car is READY FOR DELIVERY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi GlasgowEd & Scottich4me I too was told my tts was built in week 43, but they seem to be very vague as to what is happening. Its currently at status 30 in transit not at port as the dealer has told me, god knows why it takes so long to get. I think i will get hold of the comm no and call Audi CS as you suggested. I was told that you would be in the vehicle within 4 weeks after build week...you right load of...mmmm. O by the way I ordered this vehicle for factory build on the 8th May 2010, with nothing special, i can only assume its a rare beast one of a kind... :x :? Don't think i will be doing this again.
> You views & any help on this would be very interesting & appreciative.
> Hope you get yours soon
Click to expand...

Hi Ali
If your car was a week 43 build then you really should be getting it anytime now. Don't really understand what the delay is for you and Scottish4me. My car arrived in the UK about 2 weeks ago and once it arrives, it takes upto 5 working days from when the dealer request the car to be transported to them.


----------



## steeve

My car was a week 43 build but it sat at the docks for two weeks, supposed to be on a boat this last weekend. I found the wait terrible, particularly as I've been without wheels since the first week of July.

I am hoping for some good news today or tomorrow.
I wont accept it in December, I'll pay for it and get it registered Jan. So they have 8 days.


----------



## steeve

Dont know if its good news or not.
Car is in the country, will take a week for them to get it??????????

Two weeks at the docks, a week sat in the UK, seems as though Audi could improve their logistics somewhat. Couldnt they prioritise customer orders over Dealers stock or something?


----------



## lucozade_tt

ordered 16 july 2010
built: week 43
Delivery: 30th November 2010

im so excited
1.8 , audi tt roadster S-line, black, 18" alloys, rear parking, heated seats, electric seats and folding mirrors, sat nav, extended lether.
Cant wait will put pic up soon


----------



## TTKeith

Ordered 3rd July

Built Week 43

In German Docks 5th Nov

Delivered to dealer 10th Nov

Collected today (22nd Nov)


----------



## hawkeye

Had a phone call today from the dealers the car is now in Grimsby ... not long now.


----------



## steeve

lucozade_tt said:


> ordered 16 july 2010
> built: week 43
> Delivery: 30th November 2010
> 
> im so excited
> 1.8 , audi tt roadster S-line, black, 18" alloys, rear parking, heated seats, electric seats and folding mirrors, sat nav, extended lether.
> Cant wait will put pic up soon


If you pick it up on the 30th will you lose a month tax??


----------



## Scottish4me

All very confusing, todays e-mail says 'on route to dealer' which either means its still in Europe but on route or its in the UK making its way from port to dealer only 2 or 3 weeks to go, yippee. Hopefully, it will be okay in the snow as no doubt Scotland will be under 2feet of snow when it arrives.........lol


----------



## steeve

I would guess that its on a car transporter heading for Bonny Scotland.

I notice its a white one, so dont go losing it in the snow!


----------



## Scottish4me

Heres hoping Steeve, that is an issue with Ibis White but then if I chose black I would lose it at night, silver and I would lose in fog, etc etc...........lol. But I suppose I have to get the darn TT first before I have any chance of losing it.


----------



## GlasgowEd

Scottish4me said:


> All very confusing, todays e-mail says 'on route to dealer' which either means its still in Europe but on route or its in the UK making its way from port to dealer only 2 or 3 weeks to go, yippee. Hopefully, it will be okay in the snow as no doubt Scotland will be under 2feet of snow when it arrives.........lol


All I can say is...... its definitely worth the wait!!!!! If you think the photos of the TTs on here are nice/lovely/gorgeous just wait until you see it in the metal   Photos do NOT do the TT justice.

Hang in there, won't be long.


----------



## Scottish4me

Thanks for that. Should only be another 10-14 days hopefully. How you enjoying yours then have you found any cools extras your werent expecting.


----------



## GlasgowEd

Scottish4me said:


> Thanks for that. Should only be another 10-14 days hopefully. How you enjoying yours then have you found any cools extras your werent expecting.


EXTRAS!!!!! didn't get everything I had ordered. However still very happy with it. When your due delivery give me a pm I have some very important advice for you.


----------



## Scottish4me

Oh dear thats a pity hope not anything important they missed out. Okay will PM when its due should be around 2 weeks time me thinks, the suspense is killing me with what information you have to tell me......lol


----------



## GlasgowEd

Nothing exciting really. All I'll say just now is check everything VERY carefully BEFORE you sign for it. Wash the car if you have to,just to make sure it's perfect. I have found out the hard way!!!


----------



## jjg

GlasgowEd said:


> Nothing exciting really. All I'll say just now is check everything VERY carefully BEFORE you sign for it. Wash the car if you have to,just to make sure it's perfect. I have found out the hard way!!!


Come one GlasgowEd, you can't leave us hanging. We want to know what to look out for and what these miserable beggars will try and get away with.

8)


----------



## steeve

Mine was ordered beginning of July and it arrived yesterday at the Dealers. So I've been to see it. Love it to bits (but for the Toyo tyres which I'm trying to sort). Collect it Monday.


----------



## GlasgowEd

jjg said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing exciting really. All I'll say just now is check everything VERY carefully BEFORE you sign for it. Wash the car if you have to,just to make sure it's perfect. I have found out the hard way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Come one GlasgowEd, you can't leave us hanging. We want to know what to look out for and what these miserable beggars will try and get away with.
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

Please bear with me for the time being. I'm in negotiation with the dealer at the moment, once sorted I will reveal all. I only mentioned it to Scottish4me because I know he is due delivery soon and he is getting it delivered on a transporter.


----------



## 53065

Hi all,

First time audi driver as of next week, currently have a BMW 123d which is a very fine car but wanted a change.

TT (company car) was ordered mid-August, delivered mid/late November. It wasn't expected until mid-Jan so nice surprise 

It's a TDi Sport but with various options to bring it up to s-line spec and beyond (wanted the Chennia leather option but couldn't get it on s-line). Also had to have a metallic colour so whilst white was my first choice I had to resort to the pearl black due to the very poor colour choices available.

Simon


----------



## Scottish4me

GlasgowEd hows the TT doing in the snow I'm praying the TT comes soon so I can get out of the street, my temporary BMW 1 Series Rear Wheel drive piece of sh## only gets me 3 metres out of the driveway..........lol. Might get a month off work at this rate.


----------



## GlasgowEd

Scottish4me said:


> GlasgowEd hows the TT doing in the snow I'm praying the TT comes soon so I can get out of the street, my temporary BMW 1 Series Rear Wheel drive piece of sh## only gets me 3 metres out of the driveway..........lol. Might get a month off work at this rate.


Hi 
Not used the car since last week as I was in negotiation with the dealer regarding the issues that I had. Didn't want to put on the mileage incase I had to go down the "rejection" route.


----------



## GlasgowEd

Scottish4me~Had a wee drive in the snow this morning. Compared to a BMW (previous car as well) driving aTT in the snow is comparable to slicing a hot knife through butter,absolutely amazing and am on 19"s.

Below is a picture of what I was able to reverse out off










Just drove as if the snow wasn't there.


----------



## Scottish4me

Glad you managed to have a shot of the TT. You getting anywhere with your problems with dealer. Funny looking at your pic, as the other half is changing her car to a black VW Tiguan as she hates the snow. By the way don't want to make your pic the talk of the forum but do my eyes decieve me but im sure there is a naked woman behind the glass of your front door. Oh yes how did you find the TT took me ages to find it lol.


----------



## GlasgowEd

Scottish4me said:


> Glad you managed to have a shot of the TT. You getting anywhere with your problems with dealer. Funny looking at your pic, as the other half is changing her car to a black VW Tiguan as she hates the snow. By the way don't want to make your pic the talk of the forum but do my eyes decieve me but im sure there is a naked woman behind the glass of your front door. Oh yes how did you find the TT took me ages to find it lol.


I've just spent the last 45mins typing you a pm only for it not to work when I pressed the send button :evil: :evil:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You have some imagination!!! having looked back at the photo it does seem that there is a lady in a state of undress :lol: 
The Tiguan Is a great car, the wife has had it for nearly 3 years. If you havent ordered yet then its going to be a long wait. there are guys on the tiguan fourm having waited 9 months


----------



## lucozade_tt

6 months later now she here!


----------



## Scottish4me

Well well well................Day 160 of a now confirmed 170 Day wait from order TT is at dealer and being delivered 16th December 2010 so just in time for xmas. 10 days to go yippee.


----------



## archer77

Scottish4me said:


> Well well well................Day 160 of a now confirmed 170 Day wait from order TT is at dealer and being delivered 16th December 2010 so just in time for xmas. 10 days to go yippee.


Yes me to sorted the deal & checked it out the weekend looking gr8t. Will be collecting this Thursday so that's just over 30 weeks or 214 days from order. Long time so hope this one is worth it and it doesn't snow again. well 4 wheel drive will come in handy...Hope you enjoy driving yours...


----------



## JPA

Ordered my TT Coupe in October with a view to a 1st March delivery. I received a call (and a letter) to say that my car has been confirmed fir build week 1 and due at the dealerby the end of January / end of February.

Should I take this as gospel or could there still be problems?


----------



## Snake Pliskin

I ordered my new TTS in September and was advised delivery March 2011

I got my 1st update today ....

Showing build week 7 (14th Feb)

So although I doubt I will stand a chance of delivery 1st March, I am on for delivery in March.

I am cool with that.


----------



## Scottish4me

Well here goes only 3 and a half days of a 170day wait to go for my TT, still cant believe how unbearable the wait has been think my next car will be based on which manufacturer can be bothered to make it within 2 or 3 months not 5 or 6. Roll on Thursday.


----------



## GlasgowEd

Scottish4me said:


> Well here goes only 3 and a half days of a 170day wait to go for my TT, still cant believe how unbearable the wait has been think my next car will be based on which manufacturer can be bothered to make it within 2 or 3 months not 5 or 6. Roll on Thursday.


Good luck for Thursday :wink: Hope the snow stays away so you can get it delivered.


----------



## Scottish4me

Thanks GlasgowEd. It will be touch and go with regards the snow hopefully it holds off untill the weekend at least.


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Just had an update from my Dealer.

Gone from build week 7 to build week 3 8)

Looks like 1st March delivery is looking good now :twisted:

Starting to get a bit excited now


----------



## jjg

You lucky bugger snake.

I've just had a call to confirm I'm still week 3 build (no change). Was hoping it may come forward a bit, well at least it hasn't got longer!


----------



## Snake Pliskin

jjg said:


> You lucky bugger snake.
> 
> I've just had a call to confirm I'm still week 3 build (no change). Was hoping it may come forward a bit, well at least it hasn't got longer!


Would you need your build to come forward though ?
Surely you will be hanging on till March 1st for delivery anyway ?
I am 'confirmed' build 3 too which is good.
Sounds like my car has been brought forward into an earlier batch for build ... I can live with that


----------



## davelincs

Snake Pliskin said:


> Just had an update from my Dealer.
> 
> Gone from build week 7 to build week 3 8)
> 
> Looks like 1st March delivery is looking good now :twisted:
> 
> Starting to get a bit excited now


I bet you are


----------



## David_1

Ordered 18th September, now locked in as build week 4... seems like it's taking eternity still!


----------



## ibiswhitett

I had a call from the dealer last night to say that the car will be with them in a weeks time - I ordered it in July last year - is this a record?!!

I have decided to wait for delivery until March to get the benefit of the new plate. Am away most of Feb anyway!


----------



## Snake Pliskin

ibiswhitett said:


> I had a call from the dealer last night to say that the car will be with them in a weeks time - I ordered it in July last year - is this a record?!!
> 
> I have decided to wait for delivery until March to get the benefit of the new plate. Am away most of Feb anyway!


6 months is the standard waiting time at the moment.


----------



## jaybyme

full production for the Chinese ! slowing everything down


----------



## RainerM

...
I ordered mine on JAN 5,2011, delivery end of March 2011 plus-minus, Roadster white,black int.,19´´ grey alloys,sports-exhaust,
already now the waiting-time is long ;-)

Enjoy your cars and happy driving in 2011.

Rainer-Switzerland


----------



## zak875

I ordered my tt coupe via lease company been told end of Feb delivery but I have no confirmed build week is this normal, anything I can do? thanks guys

Zak


----------



## davida-p

zak875 said:


> I ordered my tt coupe via lease company been told end of Feb delivery but I have no confirmed build week is this normal, anything I can do? thanks guys
> 
> Zak


From this forum I have always found lease companies to be the slowest of them all and the worst for keeping you updated. I am afraid you will have to wait this one out. I know it is really frustrating but the wait will be worth it. (That's a trust thing)
I have always dealt with stealers and they have always been good and doing their best to keep you updated. Most times stealers and lease companies are at the mercy of Audi with their build weeks and then you have shipping on top of that. Its enough to drive you to distraction. I would just carry on in your old car driving Miss Daisy. :?


----------



## toonmal

Whoop whoop, my car was due to be built week commencing 17 Jan....got a call today, she's somewhere between the factory and the port


----------



## sebdangerfield

Long time lurker on this thread but I'm allowing myself to get excited now!

I ordered a New TT on the 8th September 2010 from Lingscars.com and was told the lead could be up to 36 weeks putting delivery in May 2011.

We were then told they could be more accurate as the build date nears and the build date was later given as week 2, they estimated the delivery for early to mid February. Build was later brought forward to week 1 and delivery for Late Jan, Early Feb.

I'm now getting new car excitement and have a sneaking suspicion, after reading threads on here, the delivery will be delayed.

The staff at Ling's have been great with regular updates but they can only tell me what Audi are telling them.

I had another update today from Ling saying the vehicle is currently awaiting the ship. They further stated that once the car lands in the UK we should get the docs sorted and the whole process is normally 2-3 weeks from awaiting the ship the landing at the dealer.

Does this sound about right?


----------



## GlasgowEd

Once the car arrives in the UK, the dealers then request the car to be delivered to them. Car should then be delivered to them within 5 working days (mines was requested on a Friday and delivered to the dealer on Tuesday). All going well, it really shouldn't take more than 7 days once the car arrives in the U.K


----------



## Snake Pliskin

sebdangerfield said:


> Long time lurker on this thread but I'm allowing myself to get excited now!
> 
> I ordered a New TT on the 8th September 2010 from Lingscars.com and was told the lead could be up to 36 weeks putting delivery in May 2011.
> 
> We were then told they could be more accurate as the build date nears and the build date was later given as week 2, they estimated the delivery for early to mid February. Build was later brought forward to week 1 and delivery for Late Jan, Early Feb.
> 
> I'm now getting new car excitement and have a sneaking suspicion, after reading threads on here, the delivery will be delayed.
> 
> The staff at Ling's have been great with regular updates but they can only tell me what Audi are telling them.
> 
> I had another update today from Ling saying the vehicle is currently awaiting the ship. They further stated that once the car lands in the UK we should get the docs sorted and the whole process is normally 2-3 weeks from awaiting the ship the landing at the dealer.
> 
> Does this sound about right?


So your car started build last week and is now awaiting ship nice one 8)

I take it you are gonna wait till 1st March for pick up and new plate then ?

Mine starts build Monday next week :twisted:


----------



## sebdangerfield

Yeah, I was surprised at the build week being brought forward but to then find out it was actually awaiting shipping I was bowled over! We were hoping for the car to come through as we have a trip to centre parcs booked for the end of Feb and would love to use the car on it.

I'm going to collect the car as soon as possible, I don't care what plate it has on it. It's a lease car, so even extra depreciation from the newer plate is someone else's problem!


----------



## davelincs

Snake Pliskin said:


> Mine starts build Monday next week :twisted:


Think yourself lucky, i only paid the deposit on sat for mine
the dealer told me end of May, i will have to wait and see


----------



## simonwooTTon

Just wanted to thank everyone for contributing to this thread - just hit 1000 posts and nearly 20000 views [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davida-p

simonwooTTon said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for contributing to this thread - just hit 1000 posts and nearly 20000 views [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Its a good way of keeping an eye on production Simon. Should be a sticky really


----------



## davida-p

RainerM said:


> ...
> I ordered mine on JAN 5,2011, delivery end of March 2011 plus-minus, Roadster white,black int.,19´´ grey alloys,sports-exhaust,
> already now the waiting-time is long ;-)
> 
> Enjoy your cars and happy driving in 2011.
> 
> Rainer-Switzerland


The Swiss seem a lot faster with their dates then...wouldn't see a 2 month delivery date here.


----------



## toonmal

Car is on the ship now


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Mine is 'IN TRANSIT' so could be on the ship too


----------



## tt3600

Build week 6 for my car.

Apparently 5-6 weeks for delivery after that so could have my car in late March 

Anyone else had similiar build times for the TT-RS ?


----------



## AEW003

I ordered my RS on 29 Nov 10. Estimate build at the time was week 8, current forecast is still week 8 with anticipated delivery approx 2 weeks afterwards ie. mid March '11.


----------



## toonmal

Saturday morning   ..2 more sleeps, and a wide awake night :lol:


----------



## zak875

AEW003 said:


> I ordered my RS on 29 Nov 10. Estimate build at the time was week 8, current forecast is still week 8 with anticipated delivery approx 2 weeks afterwards ie. mid March '11.


Thats good, i ordered my ttc 2.0tfsi 23rd Sep been estimated late March delivery!!!


----------



## simonwooTTon

Anyone had an update on their dates ?


----------



## jjg

Apparently arrived in UK last week. Was due at dealers over the weekend, however due to an unexplained 'issue' now arriving there next weekend.

Not collecting it for another couple of weeks not worried about the actual delay to the dealers, just wondering about the 'issue'. Did it fall off the back of the trailer and they're now pannel beating the sides and roof back out!


----------



## AEW003

Dealer has confirmed build week 8, with an expected delivery of mid March (latest)  .


----------



## lancs_mark

I ordered my 2.0 TFSI Sline at the end of October. very soon after i was given a 'tentative build week' 0f 08. That seems to have stayed the same for sooooo long but yesterday finally got the 'confirmed build' and its still week 08 so expecting delivery about 1st week April?

regards
mark


----------



## David_1

Heard today that it's landed in the UK! I assume this means I'll be able to see it the weekend after next, just a few days before I can get to drive it...

TTC 2.0TFSI Quattro Sport ordered 18th Sep.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just spoke to the dealer , I can pick the car up on the 28th as long as I put it straight in the garage 13 days and counting


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Nice one ... so are they gonna deliver it to your house then ?

Confirmed pIcking mine up on the 1st 8)


----------



## davelincs

Snake Pliskin said:


> Nice one ... so are they gonna deliver it to your house then ?
> 
> Confirmed pIcking mine up on the 1st 8)


Good news, not many more sleepless nights now


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Yeah not much longer to wait now and really looking forward to getting the TTS.


----------



## tt3600

Mine is build week 6 so l presume it's built.

Dealer reckons upto 4 weeks for delivery.

Wait is hard, no car and walking everywhere.

Weight loss is only positive for BHP/TON


----------



## davida-p

jjg said:


> Apparently arrived in UK last week. Was due at dealers over the weekend, however due to an unexplained 'issue' now arriving there next weekend.
> 
> Not collecting it for another couple of weeks not worried about the actual delay to the dealers, just wondering about the 'issue'. Did it fall off the back of the trailer and they're now pannel beating the sides and roof back out!


This does happen for all sorts of reasons...though check the roof/side for scratches just in case.. :wink:


----------



## AEW003

My RS has been built and is on the ship. Should be on track to take delivery week beginning 6 Mar 11. :mrgreen: 8) :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## jaybyme

has any one made the trip out to Germany to pick their car up from the factory ?


----------



## 12snowy

Build week 05 and car in UK port.

Told car will be at Dealer at end of next week.


----------



## archer77

Snake Pliskin said:


> Yeah not much longer to wait now and really looking forward to getting the TTS.


Is all good stuff...Love driving my TTS as much as I can....handles like a dream...sport button even better..  Drive with a preminant grin on my face,,,,


----------



## davelincs

Nottingham Audi have just been in touch, build week 16, commencing 18th april


----------



## Ghostaudier

TT RS build week 12, delivery week 16-17. Oh its like beeing pregnant :/ or so I think it is.. :lol:


----------



## 12snowy

Build week 05 and collecting this Tuesday.


----------



## Jussi27

I ordered my car on 13/09/2010 and was told I would have it for the first or second week of March. A lond wait but to have one at the beginning of the new registration I thought was worth the wait. In January I received a call saying the car was on schedule. Last week I was told the car had been delayed to build week 12, and to expect it a week or two after that.

I don't believe a word they say anymore. I went in today to try and pin them down on exacty what has gone wrong to make my car a 7 month wait from order to delivery, and they said they will have a word with Audi to see what they can do. If I don't get a satisfactory response I will have to put in a complaint.

Has anyone else had to wait 7 months? What do you guys recommend that I do, should I ask for a temp car or a discount etc?

BTW I have ordered a 2.0Tfsi quattro s-tronic sport roadster


----------



## AEW003

When I ordered mine (29/11/10) the dealer gave me an estimate of the build date which was 2011 week 8 but made it crystal clear to me that it was only an estimate and that this would be confirmed (much) closer to this date, which they did. Sounds to me that either that they didn't make it clear to you that their estimate was only an estimate or that they perhaps told you the earliest possible date to secure the order - I don't know.

I find it strange that they tell you in January that it's on schedule for a March build date (ie. approx 6-8 weeks away), was this a build week confirmation or just an update? I wouldn't believe what they say until they give you a confirmed build date, like I said this, for me, was only the week before the actual date. Unfortunately I may think you'd struggle to get a temp. car or a discount once the price has been agreed.

You may try for a free service package or something else that's within the gift of the dealer to provide but I guess this is dependent upon your relationship with the dealer. Personally I appeal to their better nature and negotiate from a position of them being sympathetic towards your plight. I suppose if they are being obtuse then complain but that would be my last resort.

All things considered it's not the dealer's fault that the build date moves but it is their fault that they provide you with incorrect information.

Good luck


----------



## Jussi27

Ordered mine 13th September 2010, been given a build of week 12 this year, if I can take delivery 3-4 weeks after this then I will have waited more than 7 months.

I was told I would have it for the 1st of March. Been lied to and I have been in to tell them how disappointed I am. I sold my car in anticipation and am now without a car until it arrives. I haven't found anyone on the forum who has waited as long as 7 months correct me if i'm wrong.

Car ordered is a 2.0tfsi quattro s-line Roadster


----------



## AEW003

If you would definitely have it for 1 Mar 11 and then it failed to turn up I think that you have fair recourse to start getting grumpy. As for others waiting 7 months there may be but I don't know for certain.

I'd be interested to learn what the dealer has said after you confronted them; not only that I wonder if others in this forum have had problems with your dealer or is yours a one off unfortunate incident.

Who/where is your dealer? If your experience is a bad as it sounds I think I'll try and avoid it if at all possible. I think there's another thread on this forum about good/bad dealers.


----------



## FL3TCH

After reading some of the lead times on here I am very confused as to how the process works, It seems as though it is not as straight forward as first come first serve... There are so many factors, especially around this time of year for delivery with new reg's, tax year, bonus deadlines and targets etc...

Any promise of a delivery date that far into the future is nothing but salesman chatter... Dealers have no control over the process and should never let you think that they do!

I'm not sure how, but we ordered ours on Jan 15 and it is now waiting to be shipped as we speak, thats under 2 months! I think we hit them at that rare moment when everything just falls into place...

I don't think it would be out of place to suggest that they provide a courtesy car, but that will be won with charm and understanding as opposed to anger and confrontation... As much as you would want to rip them to shreds, they really have no say on deliveries and to promise a date is not the correct protocol... You are waiting for a brilliant new addition to your life and it would be a shame for it to be seen as a bad experience... At least you know that when you get it, you won't be anything other than over the moon! I would have a friendly chat with your swlesman and let him know pretty candidly how you feel about your experience with them and what they can do to make you feel more valued.

Good luck!


----------



## Jussi27

Thanks for the advice. I'll wait and see what the dealer comes back with and go from there. The dealer was Audi Northampton. The sales guy is a likeable guy, but a typical salesman. I think he comes out with lies without even realising it. He said the car usually comes a week after build date. From this forum I have seen it it usually 3-4 weeks. Either he's lieing or everyone on this forum is.

I'm going to push for a courtesy car as I dont think any amount of complaining is going to shave any time of my 7 month wait.


----------



## Jussi27

Been a month since my last post. Still no car. Audi are going to give me a courtesy car on Monday. That will be a 7 month wait give or take a couple of days and still no car. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## FrogPrince

Very annoyed on your behalf


----------



## jaybyme

Received an email from Audi today, to call to arrange a collection date(Neckarsulm).
So, as you can imagine I was I was quite pleased, and thinking I would be able to pick up my car in the next two weeks.
Wrong !! soonest available date 10.06 !!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Now, considering I first ordered the car at the End of September,and wanted the car for the 1st of April,it's all a bit depressing.
So still another two months to wait, 8.5 months altogether,if I can pick it up on the agreed date ?


----------



## steve_collier21

FWIW I was quoted a build day of week 13 day 1. It then arrived at my dealer in Norway on week 14, Wednesday (I must have been lucky) and I picked it up on Tue 13. week 15.


----------



## YoungOldUn

I ordered a S Line TT Coupe 2.0 TDI quattro manual with various options, on the 12th April 2011 and have received a call from the dealer today to say that the scheduled build week is 28. She did say that this was subject to change and that she would update me each week. This is better than I expected after reading some of the post on here 8)


----------



## Jussi27

Finally got my car on Tuesday and am loving it. Shame about the 7 month and a bit wait.

The dealers Vindis Audi gave me a courtesy car for a week prior to collection. Small consolation for the 6 week late delivery. Upon pressing they gave me the first service too.

The car is great, the service very poor.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Just been reading in Autoexpress about parts shortages due to the earthquake that struck Japan affecting the build of new cars. There was no mention of Audi TTs and I hope it doesn't affect the delivery of mine which is due July/August.

YoungOldUn


----------



## davelincs

Mine is on the boat, so 2 , 3 weeks


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Nice one Dave ... wow your order to build to ship seems to have gone really quick now.

Bet you are getting very excited !


----------



## davelincs

Hi snake pliskin, hows your tts going?,
i had to go to Notts Audi yesterday , to transfer my plate,and the salesman told me that it should be 3 weeks max, so i will just have to wait and see


----------



## YoungOldUn

davelincs said:


> Mine is on the boat, so 2 , 3 weeks


Excellent news for you. Hope it arrives on time for you.


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Dave the TTS is fantastic and you will not be disappointed !
It is perfectly finished both inside & out and the power is great.
Not missing my old V6 one bit and loving the exhaust note / burble of the TTS too 8)


----------



## Tom

Just seen this thread.

Well I ordered my car back in mid-late January IIRC and I have now been promised delivery within the next 48 hours.

I really can not wait.


----------



## mad chemist

Tom said:


> Just seen this thread.
> 
> Well I ordered my car back in mid-late January IIRC and I have now been promised delivery within the next 48 hours.
> 
> I really can not wait.


Guys,

Ordered my TTRS end of Feb, build week is NOW  , car is expected mid June - I also can't wait!

Mad.


----------



## davelincs

Mine is now at Nottingham Audi, just waiting for dvla [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Shefferin

davelincs said:


> Mine is now at Nottingham Audi, just waiting for dvla [smiley=dude.gif]


I've had a phone call from Audi Nottingham to say my car has also arrived! I can't pick the car up until the end of the month so keep an eye out for a White TT Coupe Black Edition!


----------



## davelincs

Shefferin said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is now at Nottingham Audi, just waiting for dvla [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a phone call from Audi Nottingham to say my car has also arrived! I can't pick the car up until the end of the month so keep an eye out for a White TT Coupe Black Edition!
Click to expand...

Will do Shefferin, mines a scuba blue roadster
i have no idea when im picking mine up though, it just depends on dvla


----------



## Shefferin

davelincs said:


> Shefferin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is now at Nottingham Audi, just waiting for dvla [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a phone call from Audi Nottingham to say my car has also arrived! I can't pick the car up until the end of the month so keep an eye out for a White TT Coupe Black Edition!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do Shefferin, mines a scuba blue roadster
> i have no idea when im picking mine up though, it just depends on dvla
Click to expand...

Very nice, I was torn on whether to buy a Coupe or a Roadster. I eventually decided to buy a higher spec Coupe, however after all this nice weather we have been having recently I'm jealous every time I see a TT Roadster drive by!

This will be my first time picking up a brand new car. Does anyone have any hints / things to watch out for when collecting the car?


----------



## davelincs

Just make sure everything you ordered is on the car, look for scratches,on body panels, wheels, glass ,interior etc
have a look for a full tool kit,inc warning triangle, electeric pump , compressor and tyre weld 
check everything 110%,once its off the forecourt theres no come back
if you spot anything tell them ,get it in writing and make sure they correct it
besides that, good luck and enjoy


----------



## YoungOldUn

Congrats Dave, the end of a long wait 

You will have to change your sig line now (Roll on June) :lol:


----------



## Chubster

Got final confirmation today,picking my new 2.0 S-Line Tfsi TT up from the dealer on Friday 20th @ 10am  
Was ordered on March 15th so not too much of a delay 
Just sorted insurance for it with Audi Insurance,£1000 for me and the wife and I have zero no-claims so not too bad.
Had cheaper quotes of £700ish but when phoned to ask about Audi repairs got put through to mainly massage parlours in Bangkok who do telesales on the side for extra coin I think.
Phoned dealer today to enquire about fitting a cobra-trak (still not sure wether to or not) and asked about mats,boot liner,etc.
Hopefully getting them thrown in free of charge....fingers crossed lol.
Anyways back to looking at pics of Ibis White TT's for me


----------



## CapoGT

Just spoke to Audi Dulwich, they have confirmed a build week 27 (W/C 4th July), and expected delivery Beginning August. Ordered on 11th April 2011. So a bit sad as was hoping it would be with me, as quoted, in Mid June. :?


----------



## YoungOldUn

CapoGT said:


> Just spoke to Audi Dulwich, they have confirmed a build week 27 (W/C 4th July), and expected delivery Beginning August. Ordered on 11th April 2011. So a bit sad as was hoping it would be with me, as quoted, in Mid June. :?


This agrees with my order placed on the 12th April and I fully agree with the 'sad' bit


----------



## jaybyme

Only 5 days to wait now,picking my TT Rs up Monday morning in Neckarsulm.


----------



## davelincs

I have a bit less time to wait jaybyme, picking my tts up on Friday
i ordered it on the 6th Jan, it arrived at the dealers on 16th May


----------



## Shefferin

I popped into Audi Nottingham over the weekend to sign some documents and managed to take a sneaky peak at my car. Even covered in bits of foam and plastic wrap it looked great. By the way, the spoiler was like then when I got there! I know it's a bit of a taboo subject on this forum.

I've also arranged to collect the car this Friday and I can't wait, I'm practically counting down the minutes now...


----------



## CapoGT

Wow Shefferin...looks amazing. Its exactly (on the outside) what i have ordered...still looks like Minimum 2mths for mine to arrive. Enjoy. also first new car i buy, so extremely excited but this wait is killing me. also havent got a car at the moment, so makes it ten times worse!


----------



## davelincs

Shefferin said:


> I popped into Audi Nottingham over the weekend to sign some documents and managed to take a sneaky peak at my car. Even covered in bits of foam and plastic wrap it looked great. By the way, the spoiler was like then when I got there! I know it's a bit of a taboo subject on this forum.
> 
> I've also arranged to collect the car this Friday and I can't wait, I'm practically counting down the minutes now...


probably see you on friday, i will be there at 9am


----------



## Shefferin

CapoGT said:


> Wow Shefferin...looks amazing. Its exactly (on the outside) what i have ordered...still looks like Minimum 2mths for mine to arrive. Enjoy. also first new car i buy, so extremely excited but this wait is killing me. also havent got a car at the moment, so makes it ten times worse!


I think you've made the right choice. I wasn't 100% sure about the choice of wheels when I ordered the car. At the time I was told you could only have the Black Edition with the titanium wheels and I though they might be too dark and I might not like them. Seeing the car in the metal however was great, I don't know why but the wheels are actually a much lighter shade of grey than photos seem to show and they look better than I could have imagined against the white paint. I am seeing a lot of white cars at the moment, but I think the TT just suits the colour better than most other cars.

My order was placed on 27th February I believe, and I'm collecting on 27th May so exactly a three month wait. I was given a build week of 16th May, however for some reason my car seems to have arrived earlier. Hopefully you'll be lucky too!


----------



## davelincs

Shefferin said:


> I popped into Audi Nottingham over the weekend to sign some documents and managed to take a sneaky peak at my car. Even covered in bits of foam and plastic wrap it looked great. By the way, the spoiler was like then when I got there! I know it's a bit of a taboo subject on this forum.
> 
> I've also arranged to collect the car this Friday and I can't wait, I'm practically counting down the minutes now...


Hi Shefferin, what do you think to it then, a 43 mile journey home for me took nearly 2 1/2 hours,i found a good detour
nice to meet you, 
hope you are enjoying the tt


----------



## Shefferin

davelincs said:


> Shefferin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I popped into Audi Nottingham over the weekend to sign some documents and managed to take a sneaky peak at my car. Even covered in bits of foam and plastic wrap it looked great. By the way, the spoiler was like then when I got there! I know it's a bit of a taboo subject on this forum.
> 
> I've also arranged to collect the car this Friday and I can't wait, I'm practically counting down the minutes now...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shefferin, what do you think to it then, a 43 mile journey home for me took nearly 2 1/2 hours,i found a good detour
> nice to meet you,
> hope you are enjoying the tt
Click to expand...

Hi Dave, very nice to meet you today as well. I've clocked up 100 miles in the car today and I have to say I'm really liking it so far, have been looking for any excuse to just go for another drive. Love the colour and wheels even more now that the car is clean and (touch wood) I've been really impressed with the S-Tronic gearbox. Absolutely everything seems to be in a different place to my old Jaguar so the first journey was a bit of a learning curve! Especially after driving into a major downpour just outside Nottingham, maybe I misunderstood the sales person, but I left the wipers in the zero position and they didn't seem very automatic to me!

It was a good job you mentioned the issue with the Sat Nav being set up incorrectly, the same thing had been done on my car, I don't think I would have noticed unless I was looking.

How are you enjoying the TTS? It must feel seriously quick with the extra power and Quatro over the normal TT.


----------



## davelincs

Hi Shefferin, i got caught i a storm and my wipers came on ,i will have a look what setting the wipers are on and let you know, ive managed to keep the revs below 3000,all but once,just another 800 miles then she will be run in
Pleased you are enjoying yours,
theres the annual ttoc meet coming up in july viewtopic.php?f=3&t=186589
will probably see you there ,if you are attending


----------



## CapoGT

Just spoke to Jed @ Audi Dulwich. Build week has been confirmed by factory and told me the car will be at the dealership latest mid July, with delivery a few days afterwards. So not August as had been previously told. Excitement building up now.


----------

